# 1st FET after failed fresh cycle



## thepheonix

Hi everyone. I'm new to this whole FET thing. I had a fresh cycle in sept/oct and it was uncusessful. I have one frozen embryo it's a 5 day 8 cell. 

I called the hospital today with my periods and I've to go in tomorrow for an internal scan. Not too sure what happens after that. Hopefully we will get some answers tomorrow

Any tips on getting ready for FET or even just a chat or comment of any knowledge on the subject would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## VikkiStar

hi, i just posted pretty much the same question and then scrolled down and saw your post! i didnt want to read and run so thought i would let you know that my current situation is almost the same as yours.

failed ivf in sept, leaving us with 1 frozen (day 6) blast. i am waiting for my next period - due around 5th jan. i then start down regging on day 21 of cycle. i still need to find out all the details but i think the nurse said that after i have had a bleed (usually around 7 days into dr'ing), i start taking oestrogen tablets (whilst still dr'ing) for a further 7/10 days. then its a scan to check lining, followed by transfer.

every clinic is different, but thought i would share what i have been told.

fingers crossed for both our little frosties!!


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Both,

This is my first post and I am in the same situation as you both.  I am currently on Buserelin to down reg.  I had a down reg scan last week and am totally down regged already but have to wait a week longer to start my oestrogen tablets so transfer doesn't fall over Christmas.
As far as I understand I take the Oestrogen tablets for 10 days and then have a scan.  If linining is thick enough I am then booked in for ET.  If not I continue on the Oestrogen tablets for longer and then have a scan on day 15.  I'm looking to have ET the 2nd week of Jan.

This is my first FET after failed 1st IVF in Aug.  I had to have a single embryo transfer then but this time I am having a double embryo transfer with one five cell and one six cell embryo.  I'm hoping that 2013 will be my lucky year!  

Good luck to you both and hope side effects are not too bad over Christmas.  On my first IVF I had very few side effects from Buserelin but this time round I have been so tired, gained weight and had lots of hot flushes.  I've been told it will get better when I start the Oestrogen tablets, so fingers crossed for that


----------



## thepheonix

Hi Vikkistar & miracle for 2013

Thank you for your replies. Seems we are all pretty much in the same boat. I'm so scared for my little frostie not surviving. The one and only frostie I have. Wish I had one more but what will be will be I guess. I'm on day 7 of DR'ing so far and I am absolutely knackred and constipated so far (sorry tmi). 
I got told what would be happening but I completely zoned out when I was there as it was a lot to take in and I thought I would have been given a schedule like last time but I was just given my Buserelin sheet of the days and dates and how much Buserelin to inject. Will just have to wait until the 3rd of jan for my scan. 
Are either of you on a special diet for DR'ing or for transfer day? Does anything help for implantation? Or help thinning?
How are you both feeling?


----------



## thepheonix

Jut realised its a day 6 blast not day 5. 
How could I have not known that. Silly me

I'm not sure what grade it is though. I asked but they didn't tell me. Not sure why.


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi thepheonix and Vikkistar,

Sorry for not replying sooner, have had a busy Christmas and new year.  I've got embryo transfer tomorrow.  I am quite nervous, especially about the embryos defrosting, hoping it will go ok.
I've been feeling very tired.  I have finished my buserlin now (thank god) and am now on 3 Prognova a day and 4 of the progesterone pessaries which are pretty gross.  In terms of diet I've been more relaxed this time.  I've had sweet stuff over Christmas but I try and eat fresh fruit and veg as much as I can.  During my last IVF I was over analying everything I ate so this time round I have been far more relaxed, I'm hoping that this will help as last time I was quite stressed.  I've cut out most caffeine (on decaf). I do still have one coffee a day as this is my one love, after my husband of course!  I've cut out alchohol which has been hard over the festive period but I did treat myself to half a glass of red at New Year.  So just trying to be sensible really.

Good luck to you both in the upcoming weeks x x


----------



## annie.moon

Hi ladies,

I thought I would pop in and say hello, as I'm in a similar situation. I had a failed IVF cycle in August / September last year and will be doing FET soon. 

Miracle - good luck for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you!

I have one little snowflake waiting for me, which I am planning to use very soon. I am doing a medicated cycle (though no down-regging), which starts in two weeks' time. I'm feeling very nervous, as I only have one embryo. Just hoping it survives the thaw!

All I have done is take folic acid supplements, cut out alcohol and try to eat lots of fruit and veg. Hoping this will help.

Speak to you all soon,

Annie xx
Wishing everyone lots of luck.


----------



## lconn

Hello all,im also doing medicated fet.This is my 3rd icsi cycle second fet,though first fet was natural.I have  my first scan on thursday so this will tell me if im starting my tablets.Ive been really relaxed on this one because in the past ive done all the ''right things'' to end up with a -ve,so i have the mindset of what will be will be.Ive not denied myself of some alcohol over xmas period and been taking my folic acid and i run miles a week so we'll see.My diet is no different to normal,just a balanced diet.Mind you i am still on buserelin and i might step it up when i go on to tablets and i feel like im getting closer to transfer.I have 2 frosties left and i have said ill have both trasnferred if they make it.Thats the most worrying part of this cycle,cos this could all be wasted if they dont thaw good enough.


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,
Just to update you.  Embryo transfer was today.  Very pleased as embryos thawed ok  . I had a five and six cell embryo defrosted which before transfer had multiplied to a 10 cell and a 8 cell.  The embryologist said the 8 cell was dividing again at transfer!!  Both looked really good and actually looked better than the embryo transferred on the fresh cycle.  Transfer was a little uncomfortable but better than the fresh cycle as I was very swollen last time from egg collection.  I've had cramps since transfer and am just resting on the sofa and will continue to do very little for the next few days, want to give it the best chance.

Forgot to mention in last post that I am taking Pregnacare and Arctic sea which is a Omega 3 supplement.  I'm taking the Omega 3 supplement as I listened to a talk from a nutritionist at the Infertility Network conference in Nov who mentioned that fertility rates have decreased as our Omega 3 intake has decreased over the last 50 years.  Not sure how much difference it will make but it can't do any harm.

I now have 16 days to the pregnancy test.  Feel very positive after today, the nurse did say if it didn't work I would probably not bleed this time due to the HRT (last time I bled before test day).  Apparently the HRT stops your period for a few months but I figure this is not a bad thing for the next few weeks as the bleeding last time was really distressing.  

Good luck to you all and I hope you all feel ok on the meds x x x x x


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies.

I think I am in a similar position to you on here.  I had a failed fresh IVF cycle at the beginning of last year and we decided to wait a while before going ahead with the FET cycle.  I am due to start Buserelin injections again on Sunday and have a baseline scan booked for the 29th.  

I was just wondering if any of you have been prescribed the contraceptive pill as part of your medication?  I was looking through my kit bag last night and found that I have the oestrogen which I understand I take once the lining is thin enough to start but I also saw that I have 2 packets on the contraceptive pill - any ideas on what these may be for?  

Also, on the DRing, did you have a bleed about 7-10 days after starting?  I start Buserelin on day 2 of my bleed and am not sure I should expect another one so quick.  On my fresh cycle I had to DR for 5 weeks as my body would not respond.

I would be grateful of any help.

Miracle 2013 - I am so pleased to see that your embryos were dividing even as they transfered, I 've read that is a really good sign and am crossing everything for you.  The waiting game begins again!!  Have you taken any time off after ET?  I did with the fresh cycle but hadn't planned to just that I ended up with severe OHSS and was hospitalised.

Annie - I only took folic acid with my fresh cycle and to be honest completely forgot about taking this time round otherwise I would have started them a month or so ago, started again on them this morning and have got some green tea to try as have heard it may help.  Other than that I haven't really changed anything.


----------



## thepheonix

Hi all
miraicle 2013 - woohoo not long now until OTD, well it may be draggin for you though, masive hugs for you dont over think anything xx
iconn - thinking of you, its all been neagtive with me too, not so great, hopefully this is a lucky year for you

jen2012 - im doing the same as you, i started the oestrogen a week ago, and im still using buserelin ive been really crampy with both. the oestrogens ment to thivken you up for a nice cozy home for ET. 

What hospitals are you all at??

hugs and baby dust to u all xx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi thepheonix. 

How long have you been on the Buserelin?  I am really hoping that it works quick for this cycle as don't want to be the same as before.  have you been given the contraceptive pill in the pack as well?  I have the oestrogen ready to go so hoping after the baseline scan we start on that along side a reduced dose of buserelin.

Have you got ET booked?  sorry for all the questions, so nice to get advice from someone in the same boat.

I'm at Barts London - how about you?


----------



## mrsknight

hi ladies,

I am booked in for my transfer Monday at Barts, our first fresh ycle failed despite having lovely blastacyst embreyos, I have 3 on freeze so will find out Monday which ones survive if any.

I am currently on crinone gel once a day and a gestone injection at nite, also on hrt tablets. this cycle was so quick. 

I feel alot different about this cycle I was so filled with hope the first time round everythign had gone perfect and didnt think for one minute it would work, I knew the day after transfer though and bleed a couple of days after. 

I havnt doen anything different I just think its really out of our control and ultimatly nature decided what happens when the embreyos have been transfered.  

I feel so selfish being so negative but there is not one bit of me that thinks this will work, and I cant really shake that feeling. but we will see anyway. 

Good luck to everyone else. x x x


----------



## thepheonix

Hi Jen2012
The oestrogen pill packet is pink and it says Climaval. I'm on 3 per day and 0.5ml of Buserelin the dosage of that hasn't changed for me. Been on Buserelin since 20th of December so I'm on day . All I know is I get my lining scan next thursday and they will probably say then if my linings ready or not. To be honest it's the thaw that's freaking me out. I hope it survives the thaw. I k ow what you mean it's really nice to find someone who knows how I feel and is in the same boat. I'm at EFREC Edinburgh royal 

Hugs and baby dust to all x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join?

We are having FET after a failed fresh cycle last May/June.  We have four little frosties waiting for us - 2 x 5 day and 2 x 6 day - and I cannot wait to be reunited with them!  I am just waiting for AF to arrive, which will hopefully be in the next day or two, and then I start my sniffing to d/r.

I am feeling really relaxed about things this time, although I know I will worry about the big thaw nearer the time.  There was an article this week about the benefits of FET so hoping its a good sign for us all.

Miracle - Fab news that your embryos were continuing to divide before transfer.   they are snuggling in tight.

 to all.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Thepheonix - not I am totally confused.  I was on the pill anyway and stopped taking it earlier this week so that my period would arrive and we could start the buserelin but the hospital have not mentioned anything about taking a contraceptive pill as well as Buserelin or when I would even need the pill for.  

It seems like you have been on the Buserelin a while.  My clinic has said that I start it Sunday and that the treatment should be completed including the 2 week wait by the end of February.  It seems so close to me and I am doubtful it will be done by then but at least the process is starting for us.

I hope your lining is exactly where it needs to be, only 6 days to wait.

I haven't really thought about the thawing as focussing on the injections first but it will be scary waiting.  I've heard that they call you on the morning to tell you if its succssful or not, that will be one phone I will be terrified of I know that much.  

It is al so uncertain and I find the lack of control hard to deal with - do you feel like that?

Hi Carrots12 - what is the sniffing process?  There are so many different types of drugs they give you it gets really confusing.  I'm much more relaxed this time around, not sure why and I'm sure it won't last.

Mrsknight - I understand the negativity totally and don't feel selfish at all.  I was the same throughout the fresh cycle and know that it is so hard to be positive.  I know the day of ET that it hadn't worked but no one believed.

Monday is so close now I am praying it will be ok for you.

How have you found Barts?  I found them good with the fresh cycle but have had trouble getting any information from them this time round.  I still don't really know what is going on.


----------



## Mel81

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me gate crashing seems I'm in the same situation had 1st failed icsi in aug and have just had 1st fet had transfer last fri and am one week in to the dreaded 2ww and this time it's been hell. I've been so much more emotional this time and very low especially as I stupidly tested yest obvs it was bfn was only 6dp5dt but that's just made me feel soo much worse. I feel like just want thurs to be here so I can get my bfn and move on  I just can't snap out of this negative feeling I wasn't like this last cycle although I suppose I'm really preparing for the worst to protect myself! 

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi 

Mel - Sorry you are feeling down and emotional at at moment but its totally understandable.  It's hard to be positive with all that we go through but don't worry too much about the test, like you say it's far too early for a result yet.  I hope the next week go really quickly for you.  

Jen - the sniffing is for my down reg, which I'll do for approx 2 weeks before I start the tablets to increase my lining.  Some people don't down reg for FET and I think most that do use injections but my hospital didn't have time to show me so kept me on the nasal spray as it worked for me on the fresh cycle.  And I start on day 1 of my cycle, which again is very different to other clinics/hospitals.  Good luck for starting on Sunday.  

My AF is starting to show so looks like I will definitely be starting this weekend.  Am so glad to finally be starting the process.... one day closer.  

xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Hey Jen

I have had lots of issues with Barts, complained to pals and to the head of fertility during my first cycle, I found them really cold, and didn't make me feel supported when I was going through such an emotional time, not just that, they made quite a few mistakes, I had to constantly double check things as they made mistakes, i felt rushed in every appointment which used to make me so angry, it's a bit like a conveyor belt that's what I felt anyway. I had to really make a point to make my concerns heard, but that was my first cycle and I couldn't deal with the lack of control and lack of answers, 

They are a nitemare when it comes to getting in contact but because I kicked up such a fuss there a lot better with me now, still not fantastic, but then I am totally different this time round, it's sounds awlful some feel like I don't care as much I alread have my mind made up and just feel like I am going through the motions. I got a bit obsessive emailing them, demanding this and that cos I needed answers as to why it didn't work , this time I am more chilled out. 

But I have spoke to a few ladies on here who have trouble with Barts and some of them complained as well, all I will say is if your not happy with something email them and express your concerns it's not fair on us, we are already going through so much. 

Thankyou , I know it's not long now, my husband can take day of work but I have told him not to bother, I am fine to go on my own, it was painless for me adn over very quickly. 

Because I have 3 to thaw they said they will only call me if none survive and they said that's very nlikely so they don't expect to talk to me on the phone, I will find out on the day if one or two survived. 

I hope all goes well for you, and pls if your not sure ask them, hound them that's what I did you have a right to know exactly what's happening. 

X x x x


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies. Thanks to all for wanting to join this post. 

I've been on my mobile for a couple of days which is why the no posts. When I get back to my laptop I will reply to all of you.

From what I can see from the small writing 

Jen2012 - to answer you they aren't the contraceptive it's HRT for menopause but it's just thickening the lining for embryo transfer  will come back on and explain more in a few hours. Looking forwards to talking to you all 

Once again thanks for all commentin on this post and sharing your experiences. 

If anyone would like to read my diary I have two an ICSI diary and and FET diary. The FET one is short as I haven't had much to say. If any of you have a diary please let me know I would love to read them  

Speak soon ladies xoxox


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,

So I am currently 6 days into the 2ww and am going mad (10 days still to go!).  I'm not sleeping, have had lots of stomach cramps and rumbling, I've had sickness and my husband has had to hide the pregnancy tests to prevent me from testing early.  I keep hoping that the signs are there but in reality I know it is far too early for symptoms.  When I try and sleep at night all I can think of is wherever it is working or not, hence why posting at 1.30!
Jen 2012- thank you for your well wishes.  I have taken a week off work but go back Monday.  I am going to try and take it easy at work next week.  I'm hoping the distraction will be good for me and help me sleep but at the same time I am worried about over doing it. 
Mel- I feel your pain, this wait is horrible.  Don't give up hope, you still have a while to go so hopefully that test result will change to positive in time.
Carrots- good luck with your new cycle, I wish you all the best.
The Phoenix- hope your scan goes well and you can move onto the next stage soon.
I am currently at Care Northampton.  So far clinically they have been very good.  Admin has been pretty bad, lots of mistakes but I can deal with this as long as the clinical side is good.
Mrs Knight- Totally understand the negativity.  If this cycle doesn't work I don't know how I will cope.  My two best friends are currently both pregnant, one with twins.  The one with twins didn't even try to get pregnant and the other is pregnant with her second and couldn't cope when it took them six months to conceive.  To top all that off We have been invited to a 1st birthday party (another friend's baby) three days after my result.  If I don't go I know people will be talking.  Out of my group of friends I am the only one who hasn't a child and when I explain about the IVF I get a mixed response of pity and people being scared to talk to me.  I think we just need to take one step at a time.  I am going through this as my husband is infertile as a result of cancer.  I nearly lost him but this process in some ways seems just as painful as it seems cruel that some people in life just have a harder time.  I believe we are the chosen ones as we are strong enough to deal with it- what doesn't kill you makes you stronger x x x 

Good luck to all with your frosties


----------



## Mel81

Hi all!

Carrots Thankyou god i am emosh your post made me cry!! Hope your AF arrived on time so you can get cracking with things!

Miracle Im with you I was reading your post at 3.30 this morning when I was laying in bed wide awake thinking are my boobs feeling sore or is it in my head!! I'm at care Northampton too! I live in Northampton do u? I'm starting to allow myself to feel a tiny tiny bit positive now I have picked myself up from the day 6 bfn and am staying away from the tests now! Hope u get thru this week ok my gp has signed me off this week but not sure if I'd rather be at work it will hopefully be a distraction for u. Oh and know exactly how you feel re pregnant friends and babies I'm exactly the same see how u feel about the bday party u have to put yourself first and protect yourself, this is what I've learnt throughout this whole journey!

Anyways have a good Sunday everyone no signs of snow yet where I am! Xxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi Ladies
I had fresh cycle mix of ivf and ICIS in May last year due to poor sperm count then on day of egg collection his sample count was normal so we tried naturally for a while but then felt we may be wasting time so started the FET process this Jan. Had lots of close friends get pregnant recently and it sort of spurned us into action. Hoping 2013 may be our year.
I'm on my DR injections hoping to have 1st scan on 28th. Reading through you ladies, Mel81 and Miracle2013 on the 2ww brings it all back to me. So difficult to have hope whilst protecting yourself from the huge disapointment of another negative. I'm at the Homerton and on the whole they're brilliant especially the nurses and receptionists but found some doctors quite cold when bringing you in for scans. Some had only just confirmed my details before you're asked to get undressed, whereas others always checked how you were feeling and were much more personable.
Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## Mel81

Hi pumpkin! How r u finding dr this time round? I thought it might be easier this time and it has been physically a lot easier but mentally and emotionally Ive found it harder this time, I think it just brings it all back what we went through first time round where as on the first go there's so much hope and anticipation! We're male factor as well and dh count was improving each time so think we might have a break and try natural for 6 months if we don't have luck this time. 
Good luck for your cycle xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Mel - sorry I made you cry, hope you are feeling better today.  

Miracle - lets hope the next 10 days go quickly for you.  Is the wait to OTD longer after FET?  16 days must feel like forever!  Think I'll go crazy when its my turn.

Pumpkin - good luck with your cycle, we won't be far behind you.

AFM - the old witch arrived today, woooo hooo!, so my sniffing starts at 8pm tonight.  So glad to finally feel we are getting somewhere.

Wishing you all lots of luck. Lets hope we all get ours dreams from our little frosties.

xxx


----------



## Mel81

Pumpkin hehe it wasn't in a bad way just your kind words set me off! Am feeling lots better today Thankyou 

Yay for AF being here this is the only time we are pleased to see it good luck with the dr that's good you can sniff I still had to inject!! Xxx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,
Mel81- I live in Thrapston, Northants. It's about 30 mins from you!!  How strange that we live so close at the same clinic and both at similiar stages! 
Carrots- I'm not sure why I am having to wait 16 days.  I have read other ladies posts who have tested after 11 dp3dt  and have had enough hcg to get a positive result.  I am seriously tempted to test early.

Feel pretty low today.   Have had really bad period cramps and feel like I am going to vomit.  Really hoping that all this will result in a positive outcome.  

No snow here yet


----------



## Jen2012

Pumpkin7 - sounds like we are at the same point, I'm day 2 on buserelin today as af started a day early, first scan 29th so close to yours. Must admit I'm feeling pretty crap today, had a headache that won't ease and my back is so sore. Can't work out if its the dr drugs or the af but hoping tomorrow is better.

Miracle - you are doing so well waiting, it's the hardest part I think and I don't know how I will handle it, think I will have to hide all the tests to stop myself.

Carrots - I'm so pleased for you. It's true that it stage only time we are happy for af to arrive. I haven't done sniffing so hope the side effects aren't too bad.

The Phoenix - thanks for the reassurance, I emailed the clinic anyway and will see what they, can't see why a contraceptive would be there if I didn't need it but obviously its used in a different way.

Mrs knight - thanks for your advice. I think there are a few people unhappy with Barts. I email them everything now so I have a trail. I would have thought that we would have had an appointment with someone before starting the fet just so we would know exactly what was going but that hasn't happened so was quite surprised, not sure if that's normal though. I think I might mention it when I go for my appointment.

AFM - I'm doing ok apart from a headache and back ache which I hope will pass. 

Sorry if I'm missed anyone off am trying to catch up on my phone tonight.

Thinking of you all


----------



## mrsknight

Hey Jen,

With fet you don't have a information session like you did with the fresh, when you go for your appointment the nurse will go through everything with you,  and explain the frozen cycle it's not as rushed as it usually is, and make sure you ask all the questions you want, write them down. To be honest there isn't much to say everything is the same apart from you don't stimulate, and don't have scans as often. But ask whatever you feel you need to. 

Paper trail is good, like I said I had to get quite stern with them (stern is being nice) I at times felt like I couldn't ask questions, or like they were doing me a favour. 

I have my transfer tomorrow so we will see what happens this time, been so emotional today have been keeping everything in and I can feel it building up so am sure it will all come out soon, it has to doesn't it. 

Hope your all ok, thinking of you all. Xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Good luck for today mrs knight. X


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Yes I second that- hope all went well today Mrs Knight.  Make sure you put your feet up tonight x


----------



## Mel81

Mrsknight hope everything went well today x

Miracle oh yes thrapston I know it! Think I may have been there once not sure what for ha! How u bearing up now? I really don't know what to think getting more nervous as OTD is getting close I have just done my food shop online and ordered some clear blue digi tests really hope I don't see a 'not pregnant' arrghh!!


----------



## mrsknight

Aww thankyou ladies, I am fine thanks, we transferred two lovely embreyos they had expanded and had hatched which apparently is good, I was pleased but again didn't fill me with hope there was never a problem with my embreyos it's when they went inside me, so we wil see. 

I will say tho my experience at Barts today so so much better than last time, the lady doctor was so nice and the nurse angel was lovely two, they spoke to me the whole way through we were chatting about the documentary on telly last week, just made me feel so comfortable a world of difference from my first transfer, the male doctor didn't say one word apart from hello and at the end goodbye, the nurse didn't say anything and it upset me so muc especially as I was on my own that time. The outcome may be the same but my experience today was a great one. 

I feel as if I will know this time if it's worked or not, I havnt had any side effects from the progesterone injections and or crinone gel so if that continues I feel I will be able to tell if anything changes. My period isn't due until the end of the month and I am on double progesterone but feel like I am getting stomach cramps, my mind playing tricks. Suppose. 

So my test date is on the 28th but as they were hatched blastocysts I will probably test on day 10 that is of course as long as I don't bleed. 

I have been so deflated and not thinking about this cycle and so unemotional and today when she said your next to go in, I burst into tears then 10 seconds later I was fine. Poor husband didn't know what to do lol. 

So how is everyone else? X x x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi everyone   How is everyone?

MrsKnight - Congrats on being PUPO.  Glad you had a better time a your transfer this time, it really does make a difference doesn't it when people are nice and chatty.  I have everything crossed that your little embies are snuggling in tight.

Mel & Miracle - Not too long now until you both test, although I am sure for you it still feels like ages away.  Miracle, are you feeling better today?

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - I had forgotten how horrible the nasal spray tastes and the headaches but it's all worth it.  Haven't told anyone we are having FET (after a very unsupported fresh cycle) so I quite like that we have a secret noone knows about.  Hopefully will get a timetable through from the hospital soon with scan dates.

Lots of love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Congratulations Mrs Knight, so glad it was better with Barts this time round.  I have emailed them a couple of times since Friday but no response so can only assume they are busy and not that they can't be bothered to answer.  Looks likeyou will be testing just as I find out what happens next.  

I was saying to my DP last night that it sounds like it's so quick but actually feels like the days are going by so slow.  

Carrots12 - I haven't told many people this time round.  On our fresh cycle we told quite a few people.  Only my best friend really knows.  Haven't even told my mum, last time she was staying with us so saw it all and was upset and emotional quite a lot so thought it would be best not to say anything.  I am going to stay with her this weekend though and not sure whether to mention it or not, I'm sure she will notice me doing the injections and worried she may feel left out. It's hard to deal with other peoples feelings as well as your own.  My best friend was really supportive last time but I felt like I had let her down when it didn't work.

Mel81 - when's your OTD?  I think I will test early as its so hard not to.

AFM - Day 4 of Buserelin today and still feel crap.  Forgot what it actually does to my body.  Headache just won't go and a back ache so bad.  Definitely not the AF as that has stopped so must be a side effect this time round.  Just taking each day as it comes really and trying to be positive.  Don't want to be too hopeful though in case I am disappointed.  Not sure what or how to feel really.

Started thinking for the first time last night what would happen if the embryos don't thaw.  This is the last time we will be doing this as can't face another fresh cycle.  Hard to believe that all our hopes are pinned on 2 embies.


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies I had EC on friday but had to delay ET because I ended up with OHSS so they where frozen the day after, dont know the grading because they froze them so soon. Fingers crossed I get some that thaw ok. Anyway I cant have FET for 3 months gutted about that. Just wondering what happens with a FET? I havent been back to the hospital yet awaiting appointment but I cant see them rushing. Thanks x


----------



## mrsknight

Thankyou ladies,

Jen - I am surprised they have not got back to you by now that's bad, I would email them again and again until I get a response, they are busy yes but I never have to wait more than a day to get an answer. 

I am sorry time is going so slow for you, I now wish I was in your position and waititing to start as I already believe this hasn't worked, I was crying so much last nite my poor husband couldn't console me, I started getting cramps just like I did before, last cycle I started getting cramps 2 days after transfer and bleed 5 days after, so cramps have started a little early this time, but no in my heart this hasn't worked, and I will find it hard just to say oh it's nature again! Again everything had went perfect easy transfer great embreyos just really at a loss as what to do now. I just really want to stop taking the progesterone and let my period come and get it over and done with.


----------



## Mel81

Mrsknight I felt exActly the same as you the night after transfer I was so horrible to dh told him I was going back to work the next day and I wasn't doing this anymore I was awful we went to sleep not talking then all of last week I was down and convinced it hadn't worked and then when I tested bfn at 6dpt I cried for 2 days, so I know how hard it is and the worst thing is when people start saying stay positive Ive told everyone who knows don't bother getting your hopes up. I think we are doing this to protect ourselves and our hearts after what we've been through please don't stop the progesterone you just don't know what's going on in there you need to just try and remain neutral and do something to take your mind off things. I know easier said than done xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Mrs knight - please don't give up hope, I know it is easier said than done but I have read loads of stories on here (as I am sure you have too) of people with bleeding, cramps and still go on to have a positive test result.  Please try and stay strong.  It could be that they are implanting and that is what the cramps are.  I know the feelings seem the same but they could be different.  I really feel for you.  Please don't give up.


----------



## mrsknight

Thankyou mel and Jen xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

MrsKnight - big hugs hun  , sounds like you need all the hugs and tlc you can get today.  I know it is so hard to stay positive during this rollercoaster and when you are down and feel like it hasn't worked it feels impossible to be positive and to pick yourself up.  But don't give up hope yet as you just don't know what is happening inside, the cramps could be implantation or a side effect from the drugs.  Stick with the progesterone as you are not out of this yet.  

Tinkerbell - Sorry you had OHSS in your fresh cycle.  There are two different types of FET - either medicated or natural.  I think with the natural method you just use OPI tests to register your ovulation surge and you contact your clinic and they advise when to go in for the transfer (I may have that totally wrong so sorry if I have).  With the medicated method, every clinic is slightly different.  For me, I started d/r on day 1 of my cycle (again, this is different to many clinics) which is the same as my fresh cycle.  Once my lining is thin I'll be taking tablets to thicken it up, and at some point I'll be using the dreaded bum bullets too.  When my lining is thick enough I will get a date for the ET.  Thats when the worry will start about my frosties surviving the thaw.    Make the most of the three 'treatment free' months.  I had a break after our fresh cycle as I was on a waitlist for a laparoscopy, and I have to say that the break did me the world of good.  I don't think you always appreciate how stressful and emotional you are about something until you take a step back for a while.

Mel - how long now until OTD?  

Jen - I have wondered about telling my Mum too, as I know she'll be disappointed not to know but at the same time I can't carry her emotions as well as ours.  On our fresh cycle she really annoyed me too by asking, 10 mins after we got out BFN, if we had tested on the right day.    I can laugh at it now but at the time I was sooo angry.  I guess I'm living in a day dream that we won't tell anyone until we have had our 3 months scan - talk about setting yourself up for a fall!    Of course you didn't let your best friend down when your treatment didn't work.  You didn't let anyone down as none of it was anyones fault.  As hard as it is, sometime things just aren't meant to be as heartbreaking as they are.

I haven't yet allowed myself to think about whether or not our frosties will survive the thaw and whether or not this will work as I just can't bear to think about the consequences.  My DH doesn't want to do another fresh cycle as he hated seeing me put my body through everything last year.  I want to give it another go but I appreciate we can't keep our lives on hold for more treatment - its already been two years of hospital appointments and tests to get us to this point.  Plus I realistically know we can't afford it.  But......... the thought of never being a Mummy, well thats too heartbreaking to think about at the moment.

Hello to everyone I've missed.

Lots of love and  
xxx


----------



## Mel81

Hi Jen my OTD is this Thursday I'm getting scared now still expecting a bfn but just seeing it stark white is gonna be horrible! I've managed to stay away from the tests since last week! Sorry to hear the buserelin is making u feel rough  waiting for the phone call the morning of transfer was the worst thing about this cycle but hopefully they will spring back to life! And it's soo much easier not telling people you don't have the added pressure of them asking things x

Hi carrot no long now thursday I'm getting very scared the sniffing sounds horrible I injected! 

Hi tinker bell sorry to hear about your transfer being cancelled due to ohss. Fet is a lot easier phsically less scans and no ec you take hrt to thicken the womb lining then they thaw the embryo and transfer when your linings ready completely different to fresh although the dreaded 2 Ww is the same unfortunately! Good luck x


----------



## Mel81

And carrot I know what u mean about thinking too much I seem to think the worst of everything now! Maybe thats the best way I'm done with thinking positive then being let down! X


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks Mel and good luck for thursday x


----------



## mrsknight

Aww thanks carrots x x x


----------



## Jen2012

Mel81 - Not long now.  I think it is so hard not to test when you just want to know.  One of the things I have found with the IVF is that as it is not a "surprise" pregnancy it is hard to just go along with it.  If we were to fall pregnant naturally we probably wouldn't even know for a few weeks so wouldn't cross our minds to test but as we know when/where etc about the conception and transfer that makes it so much harder.

Carrots12 - my mum was really good with the fresh cycle and as she was basically living with us couldn't not tell her.  She wasn't hassling and asking questions too much but was hard for her seeing what it did to us and to me with the OHSS, she is really supportive and I do want to tell her but am finding it hard.  I'm the same as you and keep thinking how great it would be to tell everyone at 3 months and to see their faces but I'm not sure how realistic that is.  She lives 250 miles away from us and I think not telling her for me is easy as I don't see her all the time, I know she will be disappointed though so might see if she mentions it when I see her this weekend and take it from there.  

We won't do another cycle purely due to the OHSS and the pain that I went through.  I discussed it at length with my DP and we both agreed that we couldn't do it.  It will be so hard if this doesn't work, I can't imagine stopping without having had a child at the end.  Just praying that it works for you and for us.

Tinkerbell - I had severe OHSS with my fresh cycle but they didn't postpone although I wish they had as I think it was pointless going ahead when I was so ill.  The fresh cycle does seem easier although I am only at the beginning of it so far.  I am glad not to have the stimm drugs this time round and I think that makes a big difference to your body.  Try and enjoy the 3 months, we took a break of nearly 10 months by choice as I just didn't feel I could go through any of it so soon.  

Mrsknight I am really thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way.  Please try and stay positive, I don't know what else to say.  If we weren't on this treatment I would say have a good bottle of wine and a good cry and I would even join you. xx

This is such a rollercoaster for all of us and I am so grateful for the support from you all.


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks Jen ohss is the worst thing Ive ever had in my life. I'm kind of glad they decided to delay my body has had enough and I think if anyone tries touching near my belly Id punch them lol I just hope they thaw and grow like they should. I got 31 eggs and out of them 28 mature, 20 fertilized so surely I should have something? 
good luck with your treatment x


----------



## Jen2012

Tinkerbell78 - That is a good amount, especially so many fertilising, you will have something there for sure.  Have a good break from it and when you come back it will go really quickly.  I have never known anything like OHSS and they say that only a small proportion of people get it but I've heard of loads of people having it.  I was off work for 3 weeks in the end and was rushed in hospital as an emergency for a few days which was not pleasant.  

Take some time out now to relax and recharge.


----------



## tinkerbell78

Thanks jen that's what I will be doing. I will be injections and drug free on Friday so Saturday I will be having a large glass of wine and a greasy takeaway. Then have a few nights out with my dp without thinking about can we can't we and all the ivf stuff xx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,

I have to say it is so nice having people to chat to who are experiencing the same thing.
So an update from me.  I am now 8dp3dt.  Half way through my 2ww!  Last few days have been hard, have been on constant knicker watch (tmi)!  I have booked next Wed of work when I test so that I can process the outcome and either cry with joy or cry with disappointment without having to deal with work.

Mrs Knight- please do not worry too much about the cramps.  I know it is hard.  I've had cramps for around four days now and it's from the moment I get up to the moment I go to bed.  In the last two days My stomach has bloated out.  These are classic af signs for me but so far no bleeding.  I spoke to my clinic and apparently this is normal as the high level of progesterone on a fet cycle can cause these symptoms (I'm on double dose to fresh cycle).  I know exactly how you feel and on Sunday I too was convinced mine had failed, but I'm still going so live in hope.  
Mel81- good luck for test day, not long now.  Praying it works for you.
Tinkerbell- so sorry to hear about the OHSS, i've not experienced this but really feel for you.  I hope your body calms down quickly, sounds like best thing to delay and do FET.  Also if you google FET there are some very interesting articles that suggest in some ways FET may be better.

Hello to everyone else who I have not mentioned, hope you are all coping with this crazy process.

Good luck to all x x


----------



## Mel81

Thanks miracle can't believe it's tomorrow I'm so scared now I don't know wether to get up and do it first thing or leave it til later in the day I'm a nervous wreck actually dreading the test! I begged care to have a blood test after last time (I had a short lived bfp that lasted 2 days) but they said I had to do the test! X


----------



## mrsknight

Miracle for 2013...... Thanks for your supportive message, did you get cramps before on your fresh cycle? Like you I have from morning to night and it's really getting me down like a constant reminder that it's not worked. Like you I am in extra progesterone I have an injection and one gel at night so I shouldn't bleed but we will see, last cycle I started bleeding 5 days after transfer and even though I am in extra progesterone I have a feeling I will bleed before test date. 

I know that for many people cramps don't mean anything and can actually be a good sign and I really hope that in your case it means that, I just know my body and it's the exact same pain I felt last time at at same time. I havnt stopped crying and just don't have much hope both of my cycles have been perfect in everyday like you my frozen embreyos were better than when they were defrosted easy transfer etc but yet something's still going wrong so don't know where to go from here. 

I am on extra progesterone also but I can't really put my cramps down to that as I havnt had any side effects and been on the progesterone for 6 days prior to transfer. We will see anyway but as convinced I am it's not worked I know I will still in pieces when it comes to test date or I bleed. 

Good luck for everyone coming up to there test date!! X x x.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all 

Mel - Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you and hoping you get a BFP.     I think if I were you I would do it first thing, if you do it later in the day you will only wonder if you should have done it with the first pee of the day, as thats the one that contains the most hormone I think.  I can only imagine how nervous you are.  Best of luck sweetie.

MrsKnight - I am so sorry you are experiencing cramps and that you are feeling so down.  I completely understand why you are so upset and just want to say we are all hear for you and to send you a big hug.    I really hope the cramps are good ones.

Hello to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Mrs Knight,

Just wanted to respond as I know these cramps are really hard.
In answer to your question, yes I did get cramps in my last cycle and it did fail but I'm still living in hope for this one.
Cramps again today.  I've had exactly like you.  I was on  Progesterone this cycle for eight days before they started but I am trying to tell myself it is because of implantation and some stretching going on as the embryos settle in.  I know that this might not be happening but I prefer this option  
I feel incredibly tired today so again hoping this is a good sign.  Day 9 now- still cramping but no bleeding.  7 days to go........

Mel- good luck for tomorrow, I shall be thinking of you x


----------



## tamla1

Hello ladies!
I recently had my first found of IVF and got a BFP, however at the 7 week scan there was no heartbeat so I'm scheduled to have an ERPC procedure next Monday.

Its not all bad though, as I have 9 frosties (which all went to blast) at the clinic, so I'm hoping to start a FET as soon as I can.  Just wondered if anyone knew how
soon I would be able to start?  I'm hoping it will be a lot less stressful than the original IVF as (hopefully) I won't be on all the drugs and the daily blood tests and scans.

xx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi tamla1. As far as I know you have to wait 3 months before being able to do fet, not sure I clinics havw different protocols though. Mine was 3 months but we waited nearly 10 as did t feel ready. From all the stories I have read most people have had to wait 3 months. 

So sorry to hear what has happened and I hope a frozen cycle works better for you. Having 9 frosties is great, we have 2 on ice and waiting for us x


----------



## TillyT

Hi ladies,

Well I haven't really been on here since I got my negative result just before new year, it was our first DE cycle, fresh transferring 1 5 day blast.
We've decided to go straight away for our our frosties. We have 3 frosties, 2 were frozen on day 5 and one on day 6. We've been told that the clinic will thaw the first 2 and implant them both if they're ok, if not they will then thaw the third one.

Struggling a little bit at the moment keeping positive this second time round, although I'm only on second day of microgynon! Just wondering if there is anyone that has had a positive result using frosties after 1 failed fresh go.  I think I'm struggling to be positive this time round as I kind of know what to expect, and I think I'm more anxious about the disappointment this time.

Any help or advice greatly received.

  to all xx


----------



## Mel81

Hi ladies well it's a bfn for me as suspected  I'm ok as I'd prepared for the worst, am just looking forward to getting back to normal now. I'm gonna have a few glasses of wine and a hot bath tonight and start planning my holiday. We're gonna take a break until after our holiday now then try again with our remaining frostie. Thanks for all your support and good luck with the rest of your cycles hope you all get your bfps!

Xxx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Mel 81- I am so sorry.  I was really hoping it would work for you. Lots of hugs x


----------



## mrsknight

Hello mel81 I am so sorry to hear your news, I got on here as soon as I could to see your result, was so hoping it would be positive. Thinking of you x x x xx


----------



## Mel81

Thanks ladies I've just made the dreaded call to the clinic, am thinking about wot to do next I think I'm gonna push for immune tests before next go as weve had 2 blastocyst transferred and fail now. I'm also gonna look at clinics in Spain as a lot cheaper. What a game this is, it's such a lottery hope we'll be 3rd time lucky! Xxxx


----------



## mrsknight

Mel81, that's a good idea I think I was thinking the same I think it's hard to just say oh it's down to nature when you have such good blasts put back and keep failing I know Barts don't do immune testing so I am going to investigate where else I can go, it's got to be worth a shot.  What clinic are you at? Do they do the testing there? Xx


----------



## Mel81

Mrsknight just spoke to the clinic yes they do the testing and have booked me in for a f/u with the specialist who deals with it I'm at care Northampton. Like you say when your having blasts put back it does make you question more why it's not worked. I think the tests cost quite a lot but if it means it going to work best to pay now rather than later after repeated fails I suppose. Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Mel - So sorry to read that you didn't get the result you were hoping for.  Big   hun.  Be good to yourself and enjoy that bottle of wine (or two).  I think the immune tests are a great idea and hopefully they'll provide some answers for you so that you can be fully prepared for your final frostie.  If our FET fails we will be doing the same.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Thanks for that info mel81 yes I heard they cost quite a bit but i don't feel like we have much choice, I think there is a clinic is Greece serum that does them you send them blood apparently, not sure how much they charge in comparrison. I think it's good to be productive after a failed cycle I think as long as your doing something it gives you hope for the next one. Let me know how much they charge. Xx


----------



## Jen2012

Mel81 - so sorry to hear your result.  Enjoy the wine later, you deserve it.  You sound really hopefull about what to do next.  I haven't thought that far ahead yet but think we will stop here if it is unsuccessful.


----------



## Mel81

Thanks everyone for all your kind messages I really appreciate it x just had a hot hot bath it was bliss it's so weird I don't feel no where near as bad as last time, maybe I'm just toughening up!  X

Mrsknight I've been looking at the blood tests apparently there's 2: level 1 first but if you ask your gp sometimes they do some on the nhs for you, I'm seeing mine in the morning so gonna see what she says. I also have a list of qs to ask at my f/u. I'm gonna see if assisted hatching is worthwhile for us, whether I should have a hysteroscopy, and if it would be worthwhile me having the pill for a few months to calm my endo down as Ive read today that endo can be linked to high killer cells. X x


----------



## mrsknight

Hi mel81 , yes I have my blood test from from my GP on my fridge for leval 1 it was hard work getting it though had to have an argument with him over it, but eventually got it. 

They say hysteroscopys can be helpful towards IVF, I had one after last failed cycle they said all was normal they also did a laporoscopy at same time and took a womb biopsy and everything looked normal which while I was happy didn't help with my reason for failed cycle. 

Both of my embreyos this last cycle were hatched so we will see. 

It's good your being proactive! 

I am getting a price list from the clinic in Greece I know there a lot cheaper than the uk, but still costly. I will let you know. X x x


----------



## Mel81

Mrsknight oh thats good I'll try my gp tomorrow see what she says she has been really good and supportive so I hope she agrees! Yes let me know about Greece may be an option. I had a lap this time last yr where they found I had endo but not had a hysteroscopy yet.

See my blast hadn't hatched it hadn't even fully expanded when they put it back so that why I was so negative from the start. Are you feeling more positive now? It's so hard xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Mel81..... My GP said that Barts would have to request them and they couldn't just do them, there not the greatest gps to be honest but I wasn't leaving there without it so pushed and pushed in the end demanded to see the manager. Hopefully you will get them done, tell them that all gps do it, I would go with a list of what ones you need if I was you, because my go was struggling to find anything on her screen, she had to do a search. Go as prepared as you can, it's your right so don't take no for an answer.  Tell them how expensive they would be if You have to pay.

Some of the prices clinics in London quote are crazy! And that's just for the tests! The clinic s Greece serum you just send them some menstral blood and they do it all from there. 

Lol no not at all positive have just totally resigned myself to the fact that this hasn't worked, my husband keeps saying "you don't know it hasnt worked yet"  funny though I know when test date comes I will be devastated all over again. I was positive until I feels the cramps evening of transfer and then I just new, had I not felt the pains I would have been positive, I just feel like something else is going on you know. 

I think your being really strong, who knew it would be this hard a! X x


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi All

Mel81 so sorry it hadn't worked   but think immunity tests are a good idea and seem likes others on here and found they helps prepare them for the next cycle and when its getting expensive emotionally as well as literally it good to know you equippped yourself with as many facts as possible. 

Mrs Knight sending you lots of positive thoughts, hope you can be proved wrong and get that positive you long for  . Its not over til that blood tests tell you its over so hang in there. What is it about hope its so irrepressible, its always there hiding deep down xxx

Miracle2013 hope your wait goes quickly thinking of you. I hated the knicker watch!

Carrots and jen how are you guys feeling? I've had horrid cold this week with headaches so hoping to get well again in time for when it counts. thinking about booking some acupuncture sessions for after AF so help chill out and build up lining.

watched one born last night, had a story of couple you had 2 ivfs fail, told they would need donor egg and on way to clinic to discuss egg donors they found they were pregnant so always hope mother nature will somehow come through for us afterall xxx


----------



## Mel81

Thanks pumpkin feel by being proactive this is helping me to feel better. Accupunture is good nice and relaxing if you don't mind needles! X

Mrsknight let's hope you get a big shock on OTD although I was 95% sure it hadn't worked there's always that little 5% that thought maybe! Its the waiting thats the hardest I think! So I've been to my gp and she's agreed to do any bloods they can so after my review I've just got to ring her with the list and she'll tell me which they can do so all of them I'm hoping so really pleased about that! Was looking at the clinic in Greece keep me updated about the cost x x


----------



## mrsknight

Aww that's great news about your GP that's a battle you didn't need to have. I am just waititing on there price list you have to complete a medical history questionnaire before the send you it. Will let you know as soon as I know I will email it to you. 

Your right I just want it over now, the waiting when I feel I already know is a nitemare and time is going so slow. I am going to test Monday and Wednesday as they were 6 day hatched blastacyst I am thinking I could get an answer. Xx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Ladies,

So I have done something very naughty.  Yesterday I got home from work and burst into tears and today I had another hard day.  I'm still getting constant stomach cramps and was sure af was on it's way.  I convinced my husband to give me the clear blue digital pregnancy test which he had hidden from me.

With test in hand an hour ago I went to the loo and prayed.  I am 11dp3dt today but am not supposed to test till 16dp3dt.  The result said PREGNANT - 1-2 weeks BFP !!!     
I am in total shock and so so happy.  The test wasn't first thing in the morning so I am guessing it will be higher then? 
I still need to wait till 16dp3dt for the full result but I guess a BFP is a BFP, am I right?  Please tell me I am!!

Mel 81- your symptoms are the same as mine so please don't give up hope.

Lots of love and hugs to all x x x


----------



## VikkiStar

Miracle for 2013!! That's amazing!! Yippeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## mrsknight

Aww that's amazing. Congrats xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Fabulous news, congratulations!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi Ladies sorry for not posting in a while been busy

Welcome to all the new ladies 

How is everyone doing?

AFM my transfer day is next Thursday, very exciting  

How the 1 little frostie we have survives the thaw   

baby dust to all of you xoxo


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Thanks Ladies,

Sorry in my last post I meant Mrs Knight.  Apologies to both Mel and Mrs Knight.  I was so excited my mind was all over the place!


----------



## mrsknight

No worries miracle for 2013 I knew what you meant and I am sure mel did too. I am so happy for you but don't want to get my hopes up.  X x x


----------



## Mel81

Congrats how wonderful you must be over the moon!!! Xxxx


----------



## thepheonix

MIRACLE FOR 2013


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you, bet you still dont believe it  hehe     

Your name says it all  xoxo


----------



## VikkiStar

Phoenix I have everything crossed that your special little frosty survives the thaw. 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thepheonix

Thank you Vikki

How are You?

I start pessaries tomorrow and Ive no idea where they go? front or back, Ive heard of most doing them in the back door but the nurse never said when i got them.

I don't know what to do arghhh!


----------



## VikkiStar

Hi Phoenix, I'm good thanks. Start down regging a week today!

Well my clinic always say to use the front, so that's what I did. It was only when I came on here & saw people talking about 'bottom bullets' when I realised you could do either!

I don't think it matters though, as long as its getting into your system. So whatever you feel more comfortable doing will be fine.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong!!


----------



## thepheonix

Vikkistar - WOOHOO not long now thats very exciting, howd you feel??

yes i hear both but i just wish i could call my clinic at the weekend but im not sure i can, i will try anyway

xox


----------



## VikkiStar

Yeh I'm feeling ok. I'm approaching this treatment with a much clearer head & im feeling much more relaxed than last time. Just trying to not put too much pressure on my 1 little blast. 

Try not to worry too much about the pessaries (& where you are popping them)! But do try to call the clinic if it will put your mind at rest. Do they not have a weekend number you can call?

Xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Vikki star. I know what you mean im trying not to put too much in this one blast either. 

Nope just an Emergancy number. I'd feel bad ringing that. I will just call the usual number 

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for us xx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies, not been on here or a couple of days so trying to catch up.

Miracle - congratulations, that is great news. Even after all the cramping and emotions and you still got a BFP, gives me hope for us.

Mrs knight - please don't give up yet. Stay positive, I am praying for you.

Afm - was doing really well and just taking one day at a time and not stressing but all changed now. My mum had an operation yesterday which was meant to be pretty routine but there have been complications so stress levels have risen. She also lives 250 miles away so have travelled to her today and not sure yet when I will head back to London, trying to relax a bit now I have seen her. 

Not getting too many side effets from the dr yet apart from being quite hungry, not sure if that's normal. I did have a headache and backache for a few days but that seems to have eased off now.

Sorry to all those that I've missed, having trouble reading and replying from my phone.

Fairy dust to all x


----------



## Jen2012

The Phoenix - I think all clinics advise different things. I've read about the bum bullets but I only have cream like tubes to use or the front (tmi sorry). Best thing is to try and call them. If you have to use the emergency number I would as its important to get it right and I'm sure they wouldn't mind.


----------



## pumpkin7

Miracle huge congratulations! How wonderful for you.xx   

Jen hope your mum is okay and you're able to get to london in snow okay. 

Babydust to all


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

Jen - I hope your Mum is okay and that you managed to get home in the snow, it's horrible weather to travel in.  Glad the d/r is doing okay, when is your scan? 

Thephoenix - my hospital said the front entrance but to use the back entrance on the day of ET but not sure it really matters so long as you are getting the drug in your system.  I would call the clinic if you can otherwise you'll just worry.

MrsKnight - I don't blame you for wanting to test early.  I am hoping when you test you get a bfp.   

To VikkiStar, Mel, Pumpkin, Miracle and anyone else I have missed a big helloooo.  

AFM - I've received the date for my first scan and its on 28th, which will come round really quickly.  Quick Q, on 26th Jan I am out for a lovely posh lunch with family.  Given I am not growing anything like on a fresh cycle (and am not on the drugs to increase my lining yet) do you think it's okay to have a drink or two?  I won't be going crazy, just a glass of champers and a glass of wine maybe?  What is/has everyone else done re alcohol during d/r and treatment?

Have great weekends in the snow.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

Hi carrots,

I start down reg on 25th jan & I am going on a hen weekend on 1st feb. I will be having a drink! I won't be getting drunk or doing silly shots or anything (i dont drink much anyway) but I had the same thinking as you - we're not trying to grow eggs this time. I was so strict last time that I got swallowed up by the whole thing & ended up miserable. Having a glass of wine & a giggle will do me good I think.

Jen I hope you get back safely in this weather & your mum is recovering quickly.

Mrs knight, when is test day?

Phoenix, I would just call if you're worried, it will take them 1 minute to answer your question & will put your mind at rest. Carrots has a point though, I will probably use back on day of ET. 

Mel, I don't think I ever said that I'm sorry your treatment didnt work this time. Xxxxxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm also on the cycle buddy threads but they are just so busy & move so fast, I can't keep up!! I like this thread! Xxxxxx


----------



## thepheonix

Thank you ladies. Apparently it's going in the front hahaha

So glad they answered. I would have just wondered the whole time

Hope you are all well today. Anyone going out to play in the snow? I am haha or should I say getting dragged along in it with my dog. 

Xoxo


----------



## VikkiStar

Glad you got sorted Phoenix. Now you can relax a bit!

I'm going to enjoy my final drug free weekend by hibernating for most of it! Although I am deffo going to get my wellies on at some point & go for a walk.

Xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Vikkistar. 

Nope not acceptable. You really should go out and make snow Angels hahaha.   
Truth be told if I done that I don't think I could get back up. Wearing to many layers feel like a stuffed teddy. Haha. 

Anyways have a good drug free weekend. Hope you have plenty of laughs this weekend to keep you sane xoxox


----------



## VikkiStar

Haha! No thanks! I don't mind looking at it, or even walking in it. But I draw the line at lying in it!  

Enjoy your weekend too. You must be very excited for Thursday. Are you taking oestrogen tablets? 

Xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Thanks ladies. Image it to mums safely and loads of snow up here. I live in London and she's in Middlesbrough so quite a distance. Off to see her soon as the visiting hours are strict here they won't let you in most of the day. She's in gods spirits though.

Just reading about the drinking questions, I've stopped completely this time although I was drinking in maybe a Friday or Saturday during our first cycle, the hospital never mentioned it when we went. I personally can't see any harm in having the odd drink although I wouldn't go crazy.

My mum doesn't know we have started treatment and has made sure there is a bottle of wine in the house, have managed to avoid it so far but think she might start asking questions when she comes out of hospital and its still there.

Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the snow.


----------



## Jen2012

Carrots - my baseline scan is booked for 29th Jan so not long to go now. The nurse advised me that they think my cycle will be complete this one round by the end of Feb including the 2 week so hoping she's right as with the fresh cycle we had delay after delay so a lot quicker this time. I think they are looki g at ET around 14th feb which will be special if it is.


----------



## thepheonix

Vikki star

Ahaha aw well. A walk is also good haha

Yes I'm ver excited. Wish it would hurry up. 

I'm on 6mg Climaval and 2 pessaries a day

My first pessary went will it's funny I expected a big giant paracetamol looking thing except it looked more like a white wax crayon which didn't bother me. 

Xox


----------



## VikkiStar

Glad your mum is in good spirits Jen. I'm in Newcastle so not far from Middlesbrough!

Phoenix I'm glad the pessaries aren't a problem. Is it one or two a day? Mine was one last time but I've noticed the box says 2 a day this time round.

X


----------



## thepheonix

Vikki star 

I've to do 1 in the morning with my 3 pills (6mg of Climaval) and 1 at night on its own. 
So far I've felt like I'm peeing myself! Awesome. I'm used to it now though. Doesn't make it any easier 

Xox


----------



## VikkiStar

Phoenix, on my last cycle I put one in my pocket as I was at a friends house for the night & was about to go & do the pessarie on the sly. I got side tracked & it melted in my pocket!! It was gross!


----------



## thepheonix

Vikistar - ahahahaha I can imagine. Did u have another? 

When was this? 

Can't imagine doing the deed and having to use these. Haha. Trying to work around it. 
Any ideas? Do the deed then pessary time is what I'm thinking?! Lol

Ahhhh the fertility TMI chat 


Xox


----------



## VikkiStar

Luckily I had the box in my handbag. This was during last treatment in August.

Yeh they get a bit messy sometimes. eurgh! 

I was paranoid at my transfer about it, but all was fine.

As for doing the deed, I think I went completely off sex last time, but that was because I was so bloated & uncomfortable with stims. So who knows this time!! 

Now that was a 'tmi' post!! Sorry ladies! Xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Vikki star 


That's not TMI at all. 

Just got 9 more pessaries to go then FET haha I'm counting them. Although if I get a BFP  the. I'm gathering they go on till 12 weeks I'm not sure. 

Xx


----------



## VikkiStar

Thursday will soon be here!  have you got any time off work?

Yeh I think the pessaries continue if you get a BFP!   

Just think, you could be pregnant this time next week!

Xx


----------



## thepheonix

Vikkistar

I know it's crazyyyy! I'm getting excited but I know I shouldn't be just incase. 

You start DR'ing the day after my ET that's very soon  xx


----------



## VikkiStar

That's exactly how I feel. When I start getting excited I stop myself getting carried away. I'm trying to be realistically positive!!

Yeh, 6 sleeps till down reg begins. I think it will go quickly after that, as compared to a fresh cycle this seems pretty short. How have you found it?

Xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Vikki star

Only a few more sleep now until DR'ing. 

I'm excited and nervous for thursday. 

How r u xx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

thephoenix - I have everything crossed for Thursday for you and your little frostie.  Have the clinic said what sort of time they will be calling? Its amazing to think that in a few more sleeps you will be pupo.   

VikkiStar - not long until you start d/r, very exciting hun.  I did laugh about the pessaries and the one melting, ewww!  

Hello to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Thanks carrots 

I'm having a very bad time on the pessaries 

Warning tmi - itchy, swollen and sore. Is this normal? 

What's everyone doing today? ETs, ECs, scans and DR'ing/stimming? 

Xo


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hey All,

The phoenix- good luck for Thursday, hope it all goes well  
Vikki star- pessaries, very funny!  

Just an update from me.  So I was naughty and tested early on Friday and got a BFP.  Was then paranoid it wasn't real so tested Sat and Sun and both BFP.  I was elated and was sure all was ok.

Since then though things have not gone as I would have liked.  Started with some brown spotting and then today proper bleeding (red, fresh blood and cramps).  I rang clinic and I need to test again in the morning (my proper test day).  They said that there is nothing I can do and if it is a chemical pregnancy or early miscarriage then time will just take it's course.

I guess it serves me right for being impatient!  I shall be so gutted if It turns out not to be good news.  I am trying to tell myself it could just be the uterus stretching or something.  Does anyone have any advice or experience of this.  I am guessing this is not normal for a positive result?  Praying all is ok


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Miracle

How are things today?  I hope the bleeding has stopped.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

Hi ladies,

How are you *carrots*? Hope all is going ok.

*Miracle*, I really hope all is ok. I've seen ladies on here get heavy bleeding at the beginning but all turned out fine. I've got everything crossed for you.

*Phoenix* - good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you & your little frosty.

I'm looking forward to finally getting started on down regging on Friday. Feels like time has stood still the last few weeks!

Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi VikkiStar

All good with my thanks hun, although the headaches have been really bad from d/r... so bad I ended up off work today.  Think I need to up my water intake.

I hope the next two days/sleeps go quickly for you, nothing worse than waiting to get going.  It's funny how keen we are to start pumping our body of these drugs isn't it?   this is our time.

xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well.

I did 3 preg tests last night all came back positive!! Did another this morning this time clear blue digital and it was again positive 2-3weeks, my test date isn't till Sunday but have been feeling sick so just thought i would test I am thinking HCG leval must be high to say 2-3weeks but there two embreyos implanteds so maybe thats why. 

My bleeding stopped same evening it started and turn to an brown old blood look. Still getting slight twinges but nothing like before so am hoping everything is ok.

Am obviously over the moon but am very cautious as a lot can happen before now and test date and then and first scan 

Totally shocked because I had the exact same bleeding, pains etc as first time which was negative so assumed it hadn't worked again, 

Xxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello ladies, 
Haven't been free to check on here for a few days and yet see lots of exciting progress.
Best of luck to Mrs Knight and miracle sounds positive and lots of my friends spotted at beginning of their pregnancies. 
Phoenix also best of luck for thursday! 

Carrots I'm also had some horrid headaches recently but never thought to link it to dr injections
I assumed it was caused by stressful commutes due to the snow! 
I'm now eager for my first scan on monday so I can see when et may fall. 
Hi to everyone else.xx


----------



## VikkiStar

Sorry for really short post, I just wanted to say to Phoenix that I've been thinking of you all morning. I know how worried you were about the thaw & I'm praying that no news is good news!

Hopefully you will post to say you are PUPO soon!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning

*Phoenix * - I have everything crossed that your little frostie survived the thaw this morning. Good luck hun.  

*Pumpkin * - I have a scan on Monday too, what time is yours?! I am trying to work out all my dates but its so hard isn't it, its all 'IF I d/r okay' and 'IF I respond to the progynova'........ I hope you get the news you are hoping for.

*MrsKnight* - Congratulations! Lets hope your little ones keep snuggling in and that you get another bfp on your otd. 

*Vikki* - good luck for starting d/r tomorrow. 

*Miracle* - how are you doing hun?  everything is okay.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Congratulations Mrsknight, I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## mrsknight

aww thanks Jen2012, still not getting to happy yet, have done 5 tests now but still feel like i need to keep checking. Still having brownish particals every now and then when I wipe, but its nto blood so wont look too much into that. how are you? hows things?


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,

Mrs Knight- Wow, I am so pleased for you. Your news is absolutely brilliant.  
Vikki- hope first day of down regging has gone ok
Phoenix- hope the thaw went ok and transfer was alright.

So I did my official test yesterday and it was positive (relieved is an understatement).  I spoke to my clinic who were less than inspiring I have to say.  So I was told that I would probably miscarry early 
They said bleeding is very unusual in a frozen cycle and that it points to a miscarriage.  This annoyed me as I thought well I have got this far, I have hope!  I have done a bit of research online and it is not that uncommon, there are people that do bleed and still go onto have a healthy baby so I am holding onto that.  I was told to come in for a scan at 7 weeks if I get that far (again, was annoyed by the 'if you get that far')
Bleeding seems to be on and off and had reduced in flow so that has made me happier.  I'm remaining positive and hope that the next few weeks will go to plan.

Good luck to all you ladies, wishing for a miracle for you all x x x.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Miracle

Congratulations!  

Sorry your clinic are being so negative, I have everything crossed they are wrong and your little frostie proves them otherwise.  Keep us posted. 

xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Miracle are you still bleeding now? Hiw long did you bleed for?


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Mrs knight- bleeding has slowed now to brown blood, sorry if tmi!  It was red with cramps but has now changed to brown with no craps.  Was going through two liners a day but now only one.  Hoping this is a good sign that it has now slowed.  Been bleeding for four days now but no clots.  I'm so stubborn, I really want to prove my clinic wrong!


----------



## BeDazzled

Miraclefor2013, just came across this thread (am on tww after Fet at the mo) but just had to post to wish you well. 
How bad is your clinic saying that to you? Omg as if we don't have a hard enough time trying to stay positive ourselves. I truly hope this is it for you, there's a thread on here about spotting & bleeding and it's so common with bfps, so stay strong & positive, plus really your clinic have no clue whats going on with u unless they see your Hcg blood levels done over a few days. 

   
Just blew you some bubbles 
xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Miracle - I can't believe your clinic is being so negative.  This journey is so hard and emotional without them being negative and making you feel downheartened.  Try and stay postive whatever they say.  I guess to them we are just on a kind of conveyer belt but that is no excuse.  Congratulations on your positive result.

Mrsknight - I am so happy to see you have a postive result after all the things you have been through.  I am praying that it stays that way.  I think I would have done more than 5 tests by now.  If I get a positive I'm not sure I would even believe it.

I'm not doing too bad.  Baseline scan on Tuesday so not long to go now.  Been DRing for 2 weeks tomorrow and have to say that I have not really felt the same as last time.  Last time I was so emotional and up and down everyday, I really put my DP through hell!!.  This time not so emotional although I did have a moment yesterday when I just cried but have had all sorts of aches and pains.  Had a headache since I started injections that just won't shift.  I am so tired and feel run down, every part of me seems to hurt at the moment.  I am hoping the baseline scan shows whatever it is they need to see and we can progress on. 

I have tried to get a schedule from the nurses but this is proving very difficult at the moment.  Have been waiting a week for a response and they keep saying they are waiting for my file.  I am concerned that I should be taking something other than just Buserelin but they won't give me a straight answer.  Beginning to think that they are not answering because something is not right and they have made a mistake - just hope I am wrong.

At least today is Friday and can have a rest from work for the weekend which will be nice.  Not sure what to do yet, was my DP's birthday in the week so think we are out for a drink tonight although none for me this time.

How is everyone else?  Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies

*Jen* - My hospital haven't said much to me either, I kind of feel like they don't care now that the 'hard part' (the follicle growing, egg collection, embryo making etc) has been done with the IVF and that this is just something they have to do but aren't that fussed over.

I have my scan on Monday and will have been d/r for 2 weeks by then. This is the only date I have so far, its up to me to make any further appointments after they've given me the okay then. If the scan is okay, I will then start on the progynova for 2 weeks, have another scan and once I get the okay from that one I have to phone the clinic that has our frosties to arrange a date to go in. I don't think there is anything else you need to be doing, but then I don't seem to know much myself.

I've also been suffering from tiredness and really bad headaches. Have you been drinking enough water? I had 6 pints yesterday and its really helped with my headaches, just means I am peeing a lot of the time. 

Enjoy your night out tonight and good luck for your scan on Tuesday. I hope you get the okay to start the next phase.

*VikkiStar* - Happy d/reg day! How exciting that you are starting today. I hope the first jab goes okay.

*Miracle* - I have everything crossed that you prove your clinic wrong. 

*Phoenix* - how did you get on yesterday?  all went okay hun.

Hello to everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## thepheonix

My thread has been taken over hahaa

How is everyone. Sorry been AWOL. I'm in a few threads so hard to keep up. 

ET went fine thanks for asking. 1 4BB hatching blast on board. 
OTD - 2/2/13. Not far away now. 

To be honest don't feel any different so I already think it hasnt took. 

Congratulations mrsknight xx


----------



## Jen2012

Carrots - I have managed to get in touch with a really good nurse at my clinic today and she has actually given me some answers at last.  It appears that if the lining is thin enough at my scan on Tuesday then we move on to the HRT tablets for 8 days then have another scan, maybe carry on for another couple of days if needed then another scan and the ET.  If it all goes to plan we are looking at Valentine's week but I am not hopeful.  The last time with DRing it took my 5 weeks to get where they wanted me to be so am not getting to excited as yet. Going to try and drink more water, I think I am only managing about 2 glasses a day at the moment which is definitely not enough.  Your process sounds difficult, are you not having it all done in one place?  

I also asked what grade our emrbyos are as hadn't been told that eiether and she has said that we have one Day 6 grade 5BB+ and one Day 5 grade 4BB - does anyone know what this actually means?  We are having both transferred back.

Sorry Pheonix - we have all jumped on here.  It's a great thread to follow and very helpful.

Congratulations on being PUPO.  How was it?  It seems to have gone so quick for you although I'm guessing to you it doesn't feel that way.

Bedazzled - how have you found the process?  You are further along than most of us, any tips you can give would be great.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all 

*Jen* - I'm glad you got through to speaking to someone helpful this time. Fingers crossed your scan on Tuesday will be fine and you will be able to move onto the next stage.

Our process isn't too bad, it was harder during IVF when my husband had to take my eggs from the hospital after they were collected to the clinic and then do his bit. I was petrified it would go wrong somehow.  Our hospital is NHS so they only do so much before they need the help of a fertility clinic to do the rest. I can't grumble at all as the IVF and this FET aren't costing us anything so I am just grateful we are where we are really.

I think all clinics are different with their grading but from what I know, 5AA is the highest so both of your little frosties sounds like really good ones.

*Phoenix* - Yes, sorry for taking over your thread with our chat but its so nice to find some lovely ladies that in the same boat. And a huge big congrats on being PUPO! Am so glad your little one survived the thaw and hope its snuggling in tight. Wow, your test date is really soon! Not that it will feel like that for you I'm sure.  Fingers crossed for you.  

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Thanks Carrots.  With everything going on I seem to have more and more questions.  My cycles are NHS funded too but are all done at the same hospital in the same department so hadn't heard of having to take the eggs elsewhere.

I think men get such an easy deal on this rollercoaster.  Mine has just sat back and let it go over his head.  I know he has to put up with moods and moaning but nothing else, no injections or emotional breakdowns.  I wish I could swap sometimes although he is supportive (most of the time lol)

Pheonix - Test date on the 2nd, that seems really close, I'm praying for you that it's a BFP.  Will be following closely as I have a 4BB too.


----------



## thepheonix

Haha aww ladies. I'm glad it's been a hit. I've never had a thread that I've started turn out like this before. 

I'm loving all the news. Trying to keep up is a different story though haha

Jen - ok so what I've learned a 4 is not hatching which is what they said to me before they transferred but when they put it up on the screen for me to see before it was put in me they all said oh look it's starting to hatch which I've learned that that's a 5 so I've completely confused myself. Also when it was frozen it was classed as a 4AA but when it collapsed on itself to then regenerate it lost cells so it turned into a 4BB. Sorry of I've lost you. 4BB is very good though. Because when is anyone perfect?  

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Carrots12

Thanks Phoenix, thats really helpful.  I'm going to make a point of asking what mine are at my scan on Monday as I can't remember.  I love that your little one was hatching as they put it in, so exciting.

Yes, the men do get a much easier ride - my DH doesn't know what stage I'm at half the time and was confused by what the difference was between IVF and FET.  Am sooo glad he's bothered to research it, lol!    I'm pretty sure the human race would have died out by now if we were reliant on them to get pregnant.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi ladies, yippee, its friday!

lots and lots to catch up on!

*miracle* - like the others have said - i really hope you prove your clinic wrong. ive seen so many stories of clinics giving bad news and negative comments, it really doesnt help when you dont know whats going on. stay positive and we will all pray that it works out 

*mrs knight* - congratulations! great news!

*jen* - glad you have managed to speak to someone helpful. i have been very lucky with my clinic as they have been fab so far. although i have found the fet process a little more vague! im desperate to book time off work for transfer and also otd, but its impossible to know the dates yet!! not good for a planner like me.

*phoenix* - yey, you're pupo! thats great news! just proves that one little blast can make it through the thaw. keep us posted with how you are feeling. only a week til your otd! xxx

*carrots* - good luck for your scan on monday. hope you're feeling ok and the tiredness and headaches aren't too bad.

*pumpkin* - good luck for your scan on monday too.

sorry if ive missed anyone.

afm, first dr injection was fine, just glad to get going really. i feel irritable, but its far too early for the drugs to be effecting me. i think im just tired and ready for a couple of days off work. we have decided to not tell anyone about fet, as i got a bit carried away last time and regretted it. although ive realised its going to be harder than i thought, as i have a hen weekend, wedding, and a friends bday night out planned for feb! (theres never a good time to have ivf is there)!!

i hope you all have great weekends and manage to relax (and keep warm)!


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Ladies,

So not good news from me.  So unfortunately my clinic were right.  Had a bleed today, sorry for the info but it was a big black clot.  Tried to get hold of clinic but closed and 4 hour wait on NHS direct so ended up in A and E.      
Had to wait in A and E in pain, eventually got seen and turns out I've miscarriaged both embryos- pregnancy test now negative. Have to go in Monday for a scan and get any remainders removed 

Decided that this is the end of IVF for me for a while, can't face doing it again.

Good luck to all you ladies.

Mrs Knight, I wish you a successful pregnancy and everyone else I hope your little frozen embryos survive and give you all positive results x x x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Miracle

So sorry to read your update, I was really hoping your clinic was wrong and am gutted for you for what you are going through.  Rest up today and I hope your appointment tomorrow goes as well as it can.  

xxx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Ladies,

Me again, I am so confused.

Doctor at A and E yesterday told me that I had a negative HCG and so was not pregnant and so no point in doing an ultrasound at the weekend.  The doctor spoke broken English and was very difficult to understand.

So today being totally heartbroken I wanted to do a home pregnancy test so i could visualize it and then start to move on.  So I did a test (clearblue digital) and it said 4-5 weeks pregnant (I should be 5).  I am totally confused.  Could it be I am still pregnant with one embryo and the other miscarried? How could the hcg be negative one day and positive the next?  I am so so frightened, going to ring clinic tomorrow and see what they say.  I have not passed any red blood yet, lots of cramps and some brown discharge but no blood.

I drank my way through a bottle of wine last night and didn't take my meds as I was so heart-broken.  Can't believe I am in this situation


----------



## mrsknight

Oh miracle what an awlful situation to be in, I would be so confused as well, could it be that the HCG stays in your system for a little while even after miscarriage? Or like you said just passed one embreyo How confusing and upsetting for you. Have you googled it?


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello Ladies

Miracle I'm so sorry to hear what you've gone through. There's every chance you may be right and still have one embryo on board  . However I think the urine pregnancy test can come back positive after you've miscarried as it takes a while for your body to adjust so sometimes ladies are told to wait 2 weeks before re-testing to check if levels have returned to normal but my experience is based on women who miscarry at 8-10 weeks so it may not apply to you. Hopefully you can get some firm answers at your scan tomorrow so you know where you stand. I'll be thinking of you   

carrots and Jen best of luck for your scans on Monday and Tuesday and hopefully we can progress to next stage.  I just wanted to ask you both I've been d/ring for 3 weeks and started to bleed after 10 days and had a normal period but have had small brown discharge ever since. I can't remember from last time but surely this should have stopped by now?? It means I've had some discharge for 12 days in total. headaches have got better been drinking like crazy and having lots of fruit as just recovering from a cold so starting to feel normal now. Also desperate to try to plan ET date so can plan days off work, really hope it falls in Valentine's week as also pancake day and  Chinese new year that week so they feel like good omens for us.

Vikki you must be glad to have gotten started, waiting to start always drags- hope you don't get any side effects. Mrs Knight fingers crossed you get a smooth ride from now on congrats and keep us updated and Phoenix so glad you came back on to let us know everything went okay,    your frostie is snuggling in there even you don't feel it yet and thanks for starting this thread as I find it easier to follow than some of the others.


----------



## Jen2012

Miracle - I don't know what to say. I'm praying that everything works out for you. I don't know if the hormones stay in your system or not but can't see how it can be positive one day and not the next. I am crossing everything for you for tomorrow.

Pumpkin - thanks for the good luck wishes. I'm getting a bit nervous now. On my fresh cycle I was dring for 5 weeks as my body didn't respond straight away. I started on day 2 so my period may or may not arrive. Last time I had to wait for it which is why it took 5 weeks so hoping its bit the same this time. I've had a brownish discharge now for about 3 days and asked the nurse and they said it was normal so do t worry too much about that. I'm hoping it means the lining is thinning out as I didn't have it last time. It's not knowing that drives me crazy.  The nurse has said if all goes to plan then my ET will be valentines week too but I haven't booked any time off yet, not sure what I'm going to do.

Vikki - how are you feeling with dr? I'm still suffering with a headache and my body aches so much. Moods ok though so that's a positive.

Carrots - good luck tomorrow, I hope you are ready of the next stage, let us know.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, still only on my phone and can only see so many posts.


----------



## VikkiStar

Hi everyone,

Miracle - I think the others have said it all. I have no words as I just can't imagine what you're going through. I'm hoping & praying for you.

Phoenix - how are you feeling? Less than a week to go for OTD! I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that! I also echo what pumpkin said about this thread! I'm glad you started it, as I just can't keep up with the cycle buddies at the moment. It's good to have somewhere to come for just fet questions/chat!

Mrs knight - hope all is ok with you. When is your next appointment?

Jen, carrots, pumpkin & bedazzled, lots of love & luck to you all. I'm sure there are scans & things happening on Monday & Tuesday, so will pop back to catch up on the news.

Afm, can't believe it's Sunday night already! Injections are still fine. No side effects yet. The only annoying thing is that the needles keep bending when I take them out the little pots. I think the rubber bit is too thick or something. Quite annoying.

Xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi everyone

Miracle - so sorry for what you are going through, let us know what the clinic says. I know when my SIL sadly miscarried sge was testing positive for a long time afterwards as her body was confused and took a while to adjust but I think she was further along than you so that might be the difference. I just  you are testing positive because your little one is still with you.

*Pumpkin* - good luck for your scan today. 

*VikkiStar* - I'm glad the injections are going okay so far. Do you have a date for your first scan?

*Jen* - How are you? I'm hoping my transfer will be that week too. It's nice that three of us are looking at the same week.

*Phoenix* - how's it going? I hope your little embed is snuggling in. 

Hello and big hugs to everyone I have missed. 

AFM - I have woken up with a bad stomach today and have my scan at 1pm so just hoping I'll be okay by then and that it won't effect anything.  I'm going to take a note at the scan of the grades of our frosties, just hope they are good ones.

Have good Monday's all.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Morning ladies.  Happy Monday (Not lol).  

Miracle - how are you feeling today?  

Carrots - good luck with the scan today and hope your tummy has eased by then.  

Pumpkin - good luck to you too.

Pheonix/Mrs Knight - how are you both doing?  

AFM - I have a bit of stomach ache yesterday and today, still have the headache and aches and pains but getting used to that now.  Really nervous about tomorrow and didn't sleep at all last night.  I just hope it is good news and not like last time where we had to carry on DRing for longer.  I guess the clinic knows what it's doing though so just have to trust them.


----------



## mrsknight

Hey Jen, hope your well, it is frustrating. When you have to stay on medication longer than you thought but I wouldn't look too much into it, nothing goes to plan with IVF and in my case when it all did it was a negative so don't worry. Hopefully you will be ready tomorrow. 

I am good thankyou scan booked for valentines day! Nice day to have it a! Bt concerned as still having the cramps but nurses have told me that's normal especially around the time when your period would be due , so trying not to look into it.

Xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

*Jen* - Good luck for your scan today, I hope it goes okay and you can start on the next stage of treatment. 

*Pumpkin* - How did your scan go yesterday?

*Mrsknight* - How lovely that your first scan is on Valentines Day, I bet you can't wait to get there and see that gorgeous little heartbeat. So exciting.

AFM - My scan went well yesterday. D/r has done what it should so today I have started on the progynova, just did my first one!, with my next scan booked for 8th. They didn't have my notes with them so couldn't tell me the grades of my frosties so will have to find out on my next visit. I have tried to work out dates and think we are looking at ET on around 12/13/14 Feb so not long really.

Hello and big  to everyone I have missed.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi ladies,

hope everyone is ok. good news on your scan *carrots*, another step closer.

i always find it interesting how clinics do things differently. i dont have to have a scan to check down regging has happened. i just call my clinic when i get my period and they give me a date to start oestrogen tablets (im hoping thats going to be around monday), although its good to not be going in all the time - i also kind of want a scan to double check!

starting to feel the effects of the buserelin now, although only mildly. had a headache most of today. i didnt suffer at all last time, so fingers crossed its a one off.

hope everyone else is doing good.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi VikkiStar

Glad the d/r going okay but sorry to hear you are suffering headaches.  Make sure you drink plenty and hopefully it'll go.

Yes it's so odd how different clinics and hospitals do things.  We've always had to start on day 1 of my cycle whereas others have to wait until day 21 or something.  It makes things very confusing..... not that it takes much with me.

I'm sure the drugs are doing what they should.  Will keep everything crossed that AF arrives on Monday and doesn't keep you waiting.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

yeh i started down regging on day 21. very confusing but i suppose we just have to trust the experts!

by looking at your estimated dates, i am about a week behind you with my estimated dates! 

what are you doing about time off work? i can work around my scan, but i have let my boss know that i need a day off around w/c 18th feb for ET. although i have just said its a hospital appointment that im waiting for, as no one knows about the ivf. 

xxxx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies.

Well, scan did not go as planned.  Have not DR as they wanted which is the same as happened to me last time.  I don't understand why they start me on day 2 when most seem to be day 21.  I asked the nurse that and she said it was hard to predict day 21 so my reply was "don't you just count 21 days" and she said yes so what is hard to predict about that!!  Scan showed lining too thick and I have 3 active cysts on my left side.  Had to have a blood test and they said they will ring me later today with what to do next.  I will either carry on with the buserelin until I get a period or they will cancel the cycle.  On the fresh cycle I had to take buserelin for longer and wait for a period which took 5 weeks so I guessed that this would happen again.  I really don't understand how they expect you to have a period within 2 weeks of being on the injections.  

Sorry for ranting but am so p***ed off and upset now.  I am hoping they will just say carry on like before and it will just mean we are delayed another couple of weeks, really don't want them to cancel it.

Carrots - did you start on day 21 or day 2, I can't remember.  So pleased you get to progress.  My transfer definitely won't be Valentines week now, have no idea when it might be.

Pumpkin - how did you get on?

Mrs Knight - any more pregnancy symptons?

Pheonix - how are you doing?

Miracle - how are you?


----------



## VikkiStar

hi jen,

so sorry to hear your scan didnt go to plan. how frustrating. can they give you a higher dose? hopefully you wont get cancelled, as that seems like such a waste.

i also dont understand why some clinics start on day 1/2 and others on day 21. i started on day 21 and have been told my period should come as normal after around 7/10 days. 

i dont bame you for feeling annoyed and upset. ive got everything crossed that you get some good news after your blood results.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Thanks Vikkistar.  I just don't understand it.  Even starting on day 2 they expect you to have a period after 7-10 days when that just wouldn't happen.  They didn't increase the dose last time just said to carry on until my period arrived and then have a scan which would show a thin lining anyways as the period would make it that way.

It gets so confusing sometimes and frustrating.  

They said the blood test is to check hormone levels to see if they are high which they will be if I have 3 active cysts.  Sometimes I feel like I am telling them what they should already know.  The nurse seemed very clinical this morning too although that may have just been my perception as wasn't happy after the scan.

I was only off work this morning and back at work this afternoon but feel like going home and curling up under the duvet.  The things we go through for our dreams!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Jen

So sorry your scan didn't go as planned and that you need to d/r for longer, that's so frustrating for you.  You'd think after last time they would have increased your dose this time around.  Fingers crossed your blood test results mean you can carry on this cycle.  

It's odd that they expect a period if you start on day 1/2.  I have started on day 1 on both cycles and certainly haven't had a period 7-10 days after.  It's so confusing.



xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

i know that feeling well. 

have a hot chocolate in bed when you get home. it might not help the situation, but it will help your mood xxxx (well, if you're anything like me)  

i had the same with my clinic when i questioned the down regging process. i didnt (and still dont) understand why i have to down reg. i have spoken to lots of ladies who havent ever down regged and have just gone with their natural cycle. surely the less drugs the better! 

really hope you can carry on xxx


----------



## Jen2012

We have to trust that they tell us things for a reason but at the moment I just feel they have no clue.  I questioned why I was also given the contraceptive pill in my medicines for this cycle and they don't know.  The nurse today said maybe the doctor got confused and prescribed it for me.  Hardly instills confidence.

Just have to wait for the call later when they give me their decision.  If we have to stop I don't know when we will start again.  

Vikkistar - think I might have a cheeky glass of wine too, I haven't had any for over 2 weeks but if I continue DRing for another couple of weeks having 1 won't make any difference.  Hot chocolate is definitely on the cards when I get in though.

Thank you all for your support, really does help.


----------



## VikkiStar

Hot chocolate and then wine - sounds like the perfect evening.


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Ladies,

Jen 2012- I can totally relate to how frustated you must be, so annoying when things don't go as they should.  I would go for the wine and hot choc too.

Mrs Knight- how are you feeling, had any pregnanc symptoms?

Carrots- glad your scan went well, not long now till transfer.  Very exciting, hope this but of cycle passes quickly for you.

Phoenix and Pumpkin- how are you both getting on?

Well you will never believe this.  Spoke to IVF clinic yesterday and they told me to cancel the hospital scan and come in for blood HCG's.  After the hospital told me my urine test was negative I did two clear blue digitals on the Sun and Mon.  Sun was 4-5 weeks pregnant, Monday was 5 weeks plus.
My beta HCG came back today at 5500 which the nurse said is actually slightly high for where I should be.
I have lost another stringy black clot, had bad pains and this morning had bright pink blood when I wiped (like illuminous pink!). I've explained to the IVF clinic and they don't know what is going on.  They have said that I am still pregnant at the moment with a HCG of 5500   . I can only think I lost one embryo as I had 2 put back.  
My scan has been moved forward to next Thurs and I am off work sick keeping my legs up as much as possible.  I won't find out what has happened to me until the scan but in the meantime I have been told to rest.  I'm praying that one of my embryos is ok but I won't know till then.  

I really hope none of you have to go through anything like this, it has been hell.  Once I know what the scan outcome is I will be putting in a complaint to the hospital, they told me my HCG was negative which is impossible if it is 5500 today.  I have visions of another lady being told she is pregnant when she isn't.  Can only explain it by a sample mix up or incorrect testing!!


----------



## thepheonix

Miracle - crazy stuff. Sounds like twins   
What shouldHCG be at around 4-5 week mark I'm sure it's half that. Taking tests at home would make me feel more reassured as it was you that done it and you know no one has touched or tampered with it. Some hospitals can get quite unreliable. Shocking. How you feeling tonight?

So far I don't feel pregnant. I feel like I have the flu, hot body, slight sore throat. Other things I've noticed. Twinges in my stomach, headache, dizziness which keeps catching me off guard and complete exhaustion. Not to mention how moody I have been to everyone around me. Anyone else feel like this? 

How is everyone else feeling x


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi ladies, 
Phoenix I feel for you it's so exhausting managing your emotions during 2ww, and being hyper aware of each symptom. Try and distract yourself from negative thoughts (i watched lots of boxsets during my fresh cycle and baked) and get plenty of rest.  
  
Miracle what a rollercoaster you and DP have been on but so glad   your hcg is so high lots of    heading your way and hope you get some firm reassurance next thursday    hope u both have lots of support around you. 

Vikki sorry to hear you've got headaches I find hot wheaty bags help

Jen how frustrating for you made worse by a nurse who doesn.t seem to know her stuff, the prognova tabs are contraveptive pills so that is right. Really hope your bloods mean.u get to carry on.  

Carrots- glad to hear your scan went well  and your on prognova..hopefully not long til ET  

My scan also went well and I'm now on 4 tabs a day though the label originally says take 3 and my scan is on 4th. Wish there wasn't such variance between what our clinics are doing..


----------



## Carrots12

Hi ladies

*Miracle* - Wow, what an emotional roller coaster you have been on. Keeping everything crossed for you for next Thursday. 

*Phoenix* - The 2ww is so hard isn't it as you end up so conscious of every little thing your body does. Your symptoms sound promising though so let's hope next week brings you good news.

*Pumpkin* - Glad your scan went well and that you are on the tablets too. I'm guessing your ET will be before mine as your scan is earlier. Maybe that's why you are in more tablets to get your body ready sooner? I wish there wasn't a variance too, makes you wonder if what you are doing is right doesn't it? I know they are the experts so know best but still.

*Jen* - Hope you enjoyed the hot chocolate and wine. I'm getting some hot chocolate today so I can have a cup tonight, been wanting one since I read the posts.

*VikkiStar* - re your question about time off with work, I haven't done anything yet and am not sure whether I should tell them as my boss can be funny about time off (already know he probably won't speak to me today after being off with my stomach bug yesterday) but also think its better for him to be warned as will need a fairly last minute day off for the ET. And then I wanted a few days at home after that to relax. I might just book a big chunk of time off and cancel as necessary, he'd probably prefer that. What do you think you will do?

Big hugs all. 

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

morning!

*hi carrots* - luckily I've started in a new department at the beginning of jan, and my new boss is really laid back. as long as i do my hours then she is pretty flexible. ive already said that i will need a short notice day off (annual leave) in feb, and she was fine. hope you get something sorted with your awkward boss! how unprofessional that he wont speak to you today! 
not sure what to do about otd though. my clinic do a blood test in the morning and then i have to call at 4pm for the result. so i could come to work and leave at 4pm. last time i came on my period on otd, at work! that is something i would like to avoid!!

*miracle * - that is crazy!! i have everything crossed for you hun. xxxxxx

hi everyone else, hope you all have a good day xxxx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi all.  Been slow to get on here today as have been manic busy at work and only just getting 5 minutes to myself.

Miracle - wow!!!!  It sounds really positive and I pray that the scan does go well.  I wonder if it was just a mix up at the hospital with the test or that they read it wrong, either way it just adds to the emotional rollercoaster.

Pumpkin - you don't have long to go now, so excited for you.

Pheonix - keep going, not long left to wait.  I think the moods and twinges are all normal.  i also think we read in to so much more when we go through this process so we notice every little thing.

AFM - the nurse rang last night and said they want to start me on some hormone tablets for 7 days and then stop which will induce my period.  I replied that it would come around then anyway but she said the doctors want to be sure it does.  So now am still taking the buserelin and also have to take these tablets twice a day.  Not to take the contraceptive pill they gave me at all so that was a waste of time.  Once I have my period I am to let them know and go in for a scan and then should be able to start the next part of readying for ET.  It is pretty similar to what happened on the fresh cycle apart from giving me the medication to induce a period so I am much calmer about it today.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

*Jen* - I am so glad you are back on track with a plan for your treatment, it must be such a relief for you. Lets hope the drugs work and that AF arrives on time so you can start the next part of your FET journey.

*VikkiStar * - I was wondering about OTD too and think I might take that day off from work. If its good news I can spend the day smiling like a fool with noone around to see (or have me committed) and if its the worst news then I can spend the day on the sofa with tissues, tears a crappy boxset and a bottle of wine. Am obviously  its the former.

Hi to everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

I posted earlier and have just realised it isnt here! how annoying! 

*jen* - great news that they are getting you back on track with your treatment. nothing is ever simple in IVF is it!

*carrots* - yes, taking the day off for OTD is a good idea. i had the attitude last time of 'well, it will keep me busy during the day until i can call them at 4pm' - which did work, until i came on my period at 2pm!! 2 hours of hell then followed, with me holding back tears at my desk and frantically texting my boyf. oh dear, not an experience im keen to repeat.

do the rest of you get a hpt to do, or do you have bloods like me? does anyone test early? i didnt last time and wont be this time either. ive seen too many negative tests and i now have a slight phobia of them!

how are you feeling now *phoenix*? hope you're ok? not long til otd!

hope everyone has had a good day today.xxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hiya
Jen so pleased u have a plan in place hope u have a much smoother ride from here on in

Vikki and Carrots I've booked 3 days off for my et as thinking it will fall around monday 11th but really hoping otd doesn't then fall on 22nd as I'm running a study day so would have get bloods done early as poss and dash to work and then get hubby to ring and find out when I get home. Last time I bled from day 7 (luckily i was home so could have time to cry and wallow) so although I still had blood test I didn't need it I knew it was negativw so not such a shock. 
Sorry for short post I'm on a train, hope u all have a good day xx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning lovelies

*Pumpkin* - I have booked 6 days off (3 one week, 3 the next) but will cancel the week I don't need. Its hard not knowing dates isn't it? Have you been told how long you will need to wait before OTD (another thing that seems to vary from clinic to clinic)? I've been told to wait 14 days from ET.

*VikkiStar* - This may surprise you but at my hospital they neither give me a hpt or a blood test! Honestly, starting to think my hospital is rubbish.  They rely on me doing a hpt and then phoning in with the result, which I think for me is better anyway as I would hate to receive a call with bad news. If test day falls on a work day and I can't get a day off then I might try to avoid testing until the weekend, if my body allows, although we know thats easier said than done and I probably won't resist testing earlier. How awful for you that you got your af at work, that must have been so hard. 

Hello and hugs to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi *carrots* - im sure your hospital aren't rubbish. everywhere is totally different, but i bet their success rates are pretty much the same.

re; otd - my clinic last time did 14 days from egg collection, so my 2ww was actually only 9 days after transfer (as i had a day 5 blast transferred), if they do the same for fet, then im guessing i will only have an 8 day wait, as my remaining blast was frozen on day 6! does that make sense?! *phoenix* - i think you have an 8 day wait? (how are you any way)? xxx

im kind of glad my clinic do bloods, as i feel like its more definate. although i agree that the phone call is horrible. they ask you to call at 4pm, but everyone else is calling too (for blood results on things other than preg tests) - so the phone is engaged for ages! (they should have a separate line for preg tests results i think).


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies. Thanks for all askin how I am. How are you all? 

I have a 9 day wait I guess it's less than that as I get transfer at lunchtime so half that day I gone and then OTD I get bloods at 8am on sat. Not long now until OTD but the phone call conversation from the last cycle and bfn is ringing in my head. (I'm sorry miss it's a negative this time) argh. Can't deal with waitin any longer. 

Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Jen2012

Afternoon everyone.  How are you all today?

Miracle - is your scan today or next Thursday?  

Vikkistar - I am shocked they don't give you anything.  At my ET they gave us a hpt and my DP didn't even know what it was.  They like you to use the one they provide to give them the result.

Pheonix - I have everything crossed for you still.  has the wait felt long or have you been able to keep busy?

Just a quick question for you all, do any of you know much about Provera?  The hospital has put me on it for a week to induce my AF although as I said yesterday it would come around then anyway.  I have been trying to research when my AF would actually show up and reading all different answers.  the nurse said it should arrive 2-5 days after stopping which will be next weekend but just wondered if any of you have personal experience of it and what the side effects may be.  I started taking it yesterday morning and feel quite sick today which is not great with all the other side effects I have.  I have to take 2 tablets twice a day.


----------



## thepheonix

Jen2012 - a few times I've felt like it was long but now it's only two days wait. Haha now I've typed this it seems to be ages away. I've not done much. DP has been sending me to sit down and not move haha. 

Provera - what is that again xx


----------



## Jen2012

Pheonix - have you done any early tests yet or have you managed to hold off?  Have you been off work the whole time?  

The nurse said they want me to take provera to induce my AF, I believe it is a high dose of hormones and that when you stop taking it your body is tricked in to starting AF.  As my last AF was nearly 3 weeks ago I would have thought it would come normally anyway and would be no need for me to take it but the nurse said the doctor wanted to be sure it arrived.  I am hoping that after this AF then we can started on the HRT tablets to thicken the lining.  On my fresh cycle I had the same problem with cysts and had to wait for another AF whilst continuing with buserelin but they didn't give me anything to induce it.


----------



## thepheonix

Jen2012 - ah right I get you now. I've no experience with these. Wish I could say when AF would start for u 

No I'm not working at the moment. DP is the sole provider at the moment. We decided that I Gould rest tod time around see if it makes a difference from last cycle. X


----------



## Jen2012

Pheonix - that is a good plan to rest, it is so hard to know what is the right thing to do.  

I find that some of our friends have a hard time following what is going on as it can be really confusing so we told less people this time, it also means we have less opinions flowing round us.  We are just going to try and go with teh flow as much as possible and to not stress too much.  Obviously easier said than done. 

Well done for not testing yet, you must have strong will power x


----------



## Jen2012

Phoenix - how are you? I've been checking on here all day to see if you have posted. I really hope you got a BFP this morning. Just wanted you to know that I was thinking of you x


----------



## thepheonix

Hi Jen. It's a negative. Like I thought. Not going to lie I haven't eaten and I can't sleep. Going to see a councillor as I can't take much more of this. 

How are you? X


----------



## Jen2012

Pheonix I'm so sorry for you. It's so hard to get so far and it not happen. Nothing that I can say can make it any better. A counsellor is a good idea. My OH says we have to see one if this is unsuccessful as he knows what it will do to me. We will not be doing any further fertility treatment after this.

They will really help with all the emotions. Please take care and try to rest.  I was praying this was your time, so so sorry xx

I'm doing ok I think, keep thinking of what may or may not happen and getting worried but we still have a way to go. Trying my best to take it 1 day at a time.


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi Phoenix,

I am sorry too.  This process is so tough and it can turn your life on it's head.  Give yourself time to grieve and I think going to see someone to talk things through is a good idea.  I totally get what you are saying, I felt the same way last weekend after my fiasco at the hospital.  Sending lots of   

My scan is this Thurs coming up.  I am terrified.  I've not been at work for a few weeks, I can't cope with work and this at the mo.  My doctor signed me off work for two weeks as I told him I couldn't handle everything.  I'm just praying that Thurs comes and gives me hope and not more sadness.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

*Phoenix* - I am so sorry as well . Make sure you and your DH look after one another and allow yourself to grieve. Seeing a counsellor is a great idea and I hope it helps you in any way it can. Sending you lots of love.

*Miracle* - Good luck for Thursday, I really hope you get good news and that your little frostie is doing well.

Hello to anyone I have missed. 

I don't feel like I am doing treatment at the moment really, it's all very relaxing this time round so I just hope that's a good omen. I have my next scan on Friday and just  I have a nice thick lining for my frosties.

Have good lazy Sundays all. 
xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Miracle - How are you feeling? 

Mrs Knight - How are you?

Pheonix - I hope you feeling a bit stronger today, I know that will be really hard but I am sure I speak for all us when I say we are here if you want to vent or just chat.

How is everyone else on here - seems we have gone quiet for the weekend.

AFM - I'm doing better I think, some of the aches and pains have eased, either that or I am just used to them now.  The quesyness (sp) I was feeling from the Provera seems to have eased too which is good.  Just dreading my AF arriving end of the week as can't help thinking that if it is induced then it will be heavier and more painful (mine are usually quite bad anyway) although I need it to come to be able to have my scan next Tuesday and move on to the next part. 

Anyone else had weird dreams whilst on this rollercoaster ride?  I watched Call the Midwife last night then dreamt that I had twins but they looked like real devils (like the card reading in the programme, if any of you watched it) and also none of my family believed they were mine and accused me of stealing them.  Sorry, waffling again but having some weird dreams lately.


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi everyone, 
Phoenix so sorry to hear it hasn't worked as others have said talking to counsellor may really help keep talking to your dh too so u can support each other. Thinking of you   

Jen I hope your af comes on time glad to hear the nausea has subsided.

Miracle good luck with your scan on Thursday hang in there!

Carrots glad your finding it easier this time. I agree its much more relaxed. 

I had my 2nd scan today my lining.now 8.4mm so growing okay next scan.friday but I was a bit 
disapointed they didn't give me a day to start suppositries but I suppose I shouldn't hurry the process. 

anyone told their boss about fet or are we all keeping stum?


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all, how are you doing?

*Pumpkin* - I haven't told anyone at work regarding the treatment this time. I work for such a large company that confidentiality is sometimes lacking and by telling one person you usually end up with a lot of people knowing. I also can't help feeling that I'll jinx this if I let people know about it. I think if I was suffering from bad side effects from the drugs I might mention it but so far all is good. What do you think you will do?

*Jen * - How is everything going for you? I hope AF has arrived.

*VikkiStar* - What is going on with you now hun? Are you still d/r or are you now on the next stage too?

Does anyone know what the preferred lining thickness needs to before transfer? My hospital haven't mentioned it and I guess I don't really need to know but its something I am curious about. It will be interesting to find out what my lining is on Friday.

Has anyone else noticed they are eating more on the progynova? I have turned into a right piggy and can't decide if its the drugs (which naturally I like to blame) or my general gluttony. I am trying to stick to healthy nuts and seeds but really want to inhale a giant chocolate cake.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing okay.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi everyone, just a really quick one from me as im being sneaky at work! 

i got my period on time at the weekend, so started progynova 3 x a day from yesterday, and have my scan booked for friday 15th feb to check lining. if all is looking ok then transfer will be wc 18th feb, but no idea what day!

im not extra hungry yet! although ask me again in a week *carrots!*

i have been very lucky re;side effects *touching wood* just been a bit tired and probably slightly snappy - but to be honest, thats totally normal for this time of the month, so not going to blame the drugs for that!

sorry again for short post, hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## thepheonix

Carrots - anything between 8-12 I think for lining. How are you?

Vikki - things are starting for you now. Hope it's all good news from here on out 

It's been 3 days since my bfn. Still deflated. Although I know when my next cycle will be so I have something to look forwards to. Hope it's third time lucky. 

X


----------



## Carrots12

*Phoenix* -  sorry to read you are feeling deflated but it is totally understandable and expected after a failed cycle. We put so much energy and hope into each cycle that when it doesn't work it is heartbreaking. Take the time you need to grieve and look after yourself. Its great you are already planning your next cycle, do you have any idea when that will be? I really do hope its third time lucky for you.

Thank you for the info regarding lining. I am going to my scan on Friday with a pen and paper to make a note of my lining thickness and frostie grades. 

*Vikki * - hopefully your appetite won't increase at all. I am not convinced mine is drug related, I just use that as my excuse when I am tucking into foods I know I shouldn't eat. I have zero self control. The only other side effect I have noticed is the tiredness, I've been going to bed at 9pm each night - I feel like an old lady! 

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi *phoenix,* lovely to hear from you and great to hear you are starting to plan for your next cycle. like *carrots* said - we put so much hope and emotions into every cycle, its awful when it doesn't work, i really feel for you. positive thinking for the next try xxx  - please stick around here though! you started this thread so you cant go! 

im definately finding this cycle more 'low maintenance' than the fresh one. i havent even been to the clinic yet! just got 1 scan and then hopefully transfer. (then back for bloods on otd, but trying not to think that far incase i dont get there).

so* carrots*, after your scan on friday do you get a date for transfer? x


----------



## Carrots12

I am really hoping so!  I haven't been told too much but have it in my head that Friday's scan will give me the okay to contact the clinic where my frosties are and then go in from there.  We have 2 x 5 day and 2 x 6 day blasts so am assuming we will be in either on 13th or 14th Feb, but this is me guessing rather than them telling me this.  Its amazing to think I could be pupo in just over a week!!

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Pumpkin - I haven't told anybody at work at all.  I had quite a bit of time off with my fresh cycle as ended up in hospital with the OHSS but am lucky I have an easy doctor and just got a sick certificate which was very vague.  This time I am hoping for no need to be off so just keeping it quiet.

Carrots - I think the lining has to be over 10mm but I'm not 100% certain, I can't remember exactly.  My appetitite has been crazy.  The first 10 days on Buserelin I could not stop eating and was a woman possessed if I wanted something and didn't have it (a bit I imagine like cravings) but now I have calmed down and seem to be back to normal.  I wanted to eat all sorts of food from garlic bread to chocolate and seemed to have something constantly to eat in my hand. I assume it was the drugs as I am really not like that at all. 

Vikkistar - I wish mine felt like that, I seem to go back and forwards to the clinic once I've started.  Have had one scan already, got another next week and I believe another 2 after that before ET.  Also have to get some more Buserelin as looks like I will run out now.  Will have been on it 32 days by the time my scan comes on Tuesday and then still have a bit more to go.

Pheonix - so glad to hear from you.  I'm sorry you are still feeling deflated and as Carrots says it is totally understandable.  You seem more positive already though with a plan for the next cycle.  Hope you have the counselling and it helps.

AFM - No AF yet.  I am due normally this weekend and with having taken the Provera and stopping it tonight to ensure my AF arrives, I may start anytime from tomorrow.  I really hope it waits until Friday at the earliest as it usually makes me quite sick and I am at work all week so rather the weekend.  I do have a tummy ache today though which is usually one of my first signs.  Other than that I seem to be doing ok.  Have calmed a bit now and am positive my scan next week will show good news and we can move on.  From my calculations we will be looking at ET w/c 25th Feb and if I am right it will probably be on the 27th (which incidently is my best friends son's birthday, so taking that as a good sign) so although it has taken longer than the clinic predicted we are getting there slowly.  If I am right I think test date will be Mother's day.  It was the same last year with the fresh cycle and we tested on Mother's day which we didn't really want but it is what it is.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you are all good.


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,

Just a very quick one from me as have to dash.  Just wanted to comment on the appetite thing.  I am normally a healthy weight and have always been fit but since starting IVF and through my two rounds I have put on a stone in weight!!!!  I too blame the drugs as my appetite is through the roof but I think I have also been too kind to myself on the cake and chocolate front.  As I've not been drinking I think I have made up for it by eating my wine calories and more   . Ah well as long as the whole process results in a positive outcome I do not mind.  I am the heaviest I have ever been but my exercise regime has seriously reduced whilst ivf cycling, just because I don't feel up to it or am too scared to do it incase I damage something! 

I don't think this weight gain is the norm but hey these things happen.


----------



## pumpkin7

Evening everyone, 

Carrots I'm so glad u mentioned the hunger today I've been hungry all day very odd but then in my cycle I sometimes go carb crazy a few days before af so must be the hormones!

Phoenix would you be doing a fresh cycle next time? We've also thought of trying again.in july if this doesn't work. It helps,me to plan ahead so I don't feel like I'm treading water and always hoping some natural miracle may happen! 

I've not told my boss.but 2 of my colleagues know which helps,when I need cover during appts and also them really supportive and sometimes keep better track of progress than my dh!
Jen know how u feel I've had 4 weeks of injections and can't wait to stop. Though oddly I found accupuncture really helps keep me calm and the heat lamps soothing.

Night night xx


----------



## pumpkin7

Miracle just wanted you to know I've been thinking of you today and hope you had good news


----------



## Jen2012

Miracle - how are you?  How did the scan go yesterday?

Carrots - good luck for today.  I hope your lining has thickened up nicely.

How is everyone?  

It is Friday, yipeee!!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Just a quickie from me as I need to catch up with some work.....  I am just back from my appointment (almost had a row with a white van man on the way home - oops!).  My lining is only at 7mm at the moment so they have up'd my progynova and I've got to go back for another scan on Tuesday.  I am disappointed not to get the okay today but I did think it was going to be too soon to progress as have only been on the tablets for 10 days.

The good news is that I found out the grades of our frosties.  Our day 5 are 5AA and 4AB and our day 6 are both 4AB.  They will defrost the day 5 ones and transfer, leaving the other two for a follow up FET when/if we want.

Miracle - How did your scan go yesterday?  I hope it went well.   

Big hugs to you all.  

xxx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,
So yesterday was my scan day.  The scan confirmed the loss of one embryo after implantation   but the good news is a second was seen with a heart beat   . The second was measuring slightly ahead and the sac shows no signs of bleeding.  There were loads of tears.  We were sad for the loss of one but feel blessed that one is still with us.  We have another scan next week (8 weeks) and if all looks ok we shall then be discharged from the clinic  
I'm going to put a formal complaint into the A and E department that I visited, I dread to think what would have happened if I didn't take that home pregnancy test and followed up on their advice with a scan and D&C especially as my little one may not have been big enough to be picked up on a scan at that stage.
In terms of work I have told my boss as I have had a lot of time off sick due to the miscarriage.  I'm due to go back next week and am very nervous about it.  My boss was understanding on the phone but my colleague said a few comments have been made about my absence by my boss.  This makes me sad as this roller coaster is so hard without the added pressure of work being difficult.  I know sickness always looks bad on your record but I am at the point now of past caring, all that matters now is my little bean and it's survival  

Carrots12- i hope your lining continues to thicken.  I think mine took longer than 10 days so don't worry about that.  I'm not sure how the grading works as mine were only day 3 but I'm guessing AA and AB must be good so hoping all goes well when they defrost your little ones.

Phoenix-good luck with your next cycle and it's brilliant that you are staying positive.

Vikkistar- good luck for scan next Friday.  Hope it all goes ok for you.

Jen2012- your dream made me laugh.  Yes I have had some strange ones.  The other night after watching Africa on TV I dreamt of a bird making a nest but instead of using twigs it was using pieces of cooked turkey!!  I'm thinking my hormonal brain was after food again and was combining this with the nature program!

Apologies if I have missed any one. Lots of baby dust to all.  Xxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Miracle, just popping in (again) to say Im delighted to read your scan went well. Sorry to hear about your other little bean. I just felt when I read your initial post that it wasn't over for you. 
Can I ask how many wks you are? I got an fet bfp on Thursday and hoping to book scan for 7 wks, want to be sure it's not to early for heartbeat. 

ThePhoenix how are you doing?   hope you're plotting your next steps

Best of luck to all you guys xx


----------



## VikkiStar

Just a quicky to say congrats to bedazzled!! Xxxx


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi BeDazzled,

Congratulations that is brilliant news.  I am seven weeks and heartbeat was clear.  Apparently it can sometimes be seen at six and a half weeks but seven weeks is normally a safer bet.  Sometimes it can take longer, the nurse that scanned me said some develop later but most are seen at the seven week point.  If you book a scan for then you should be ok.  Good luck for the upcoming weeks, hope all goes well for you x x x


----------



## VikkiStar

hi all, hope everyone on here is doing well and has had a good weekend.

*carrots* - sorry to hear you didn't get the go ahead on friday, although im sure a lot can change by tuesdays scan, and you also have the positive news about the grade of your embryo's! just out of interest, how many progynova are you taking each day? im on 3 a day, and will have been taking them for 12 days by the time i have my scan.

*jen* - had your af arrived now? i hope all is moving for you and that things are still on track for ET wc 25th. that will be such a coincidence if otd is mothers day again. really hope its good news for you this time.

*miracle* - this whole journey is a rollercoaster at the best of times, but i think your rollcoaster has been extra fast and bumpy! im so happy for you and your little surviving bean! i hope all is ok at work, im sure it will be fine. its so tricky trying to do whats right and also trying to not let people down. but like you said, sickness records aren't important when you have such precious cargo to look after. big hugs xxx

*pumpkin* - how was your scan on friday? i hope your lining was nice and thick and things are moving for you. to answer your question about telling/not telling boss. i have been able to keep the whole treatment thing to myself this time. ive found it loads easier to deal with as i can allow myself to try and forget about things when im with other people. although i did find out on friday that my boss is having IVF!! now im worried about bumping into her at the clinic!

*phoenix* - i hope you are doing ok xxx

*bedazzled* - im sure you are still on cloud nine!! congrats again xxx

sorry if ive missed anyone.

afm, nothing to report from me at the moment. still injecting buserelin and taking progynova and waiting for my scan on friday. starting to get irritable and spotty, but apart from that im doing good. i usually have sunday night blues by now, but im wishing my life away at the moment, so i will be pleased to get to bed so i can tick another day off the calendar.

lots of love and positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## BeDazzled

Thanks for good wishes guys. 
I'm trying to stay positive but I've times when I'm worried sick too but I do realise how lucky I am. 
Like us all its day by day isn't it. 
Good luck ladies
xx


----------



## Jen2012

Bedazzled - congratulations on your BFP.

Miracle - fantastic news, I am so pleased for you.  Sad that you lost one but you must have a very sticky bean in there.

AFM - Well no AF has arived and I am unsure why.  The hospital gave me the drugs to induce it and said between 2-5 days after stopping my AF would arrive.  I stopped on Tuesday so today is day 6 and nothing.  I have a lining scan booked for tomorrow and I am meant to cancel if no AF but i am going to go in anyway and ask some questions.  I had to get some more buserelin on Friday as was nearly running out but when my DP went to collect it they had actually prescribed the Provera again so needless to say there was quite a bit of faffing and apologising by the nurse there.  My DP was very angry and I agreed, because if I had taken that medication again we just don't know what would have happened and would probably have messed everything up.  I feel that the nurses don't take the individual situations seriously enough.  I will be having words tomorrow.

I have a feeling that the cycle will be cancelled and I am beginning to think that it should as maybe that would be for the best.

Sorry for the short post, Monday morning at work is not a very happy one!!


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

I hope you had lovely weekends. I was out in London on Saturday for afternoon tea - you can't beat a bit of tea and cake, although I avoided the tea.

*BeDazzled* - Congratulations! Thats fantastic news. 

*Miracle* - Congratulations to you too! I am so so glad that you have a surviving little bean is doing so well. What day is your scan this week?

*VikkiStar* - When I had my Friday scan I had been taking 3 progynova tablets for 10 days. I thought the scan was a bit too early - my paperwork said I needed to take for 14 days before a scan - so I wasn't overly surprised when they said I wasn't ready. When is your scan? And are you taking anything else to help with your lining?

*Pumpkin * - how did you get on with your scan? I hope you got the okay to move onto the next stage.

*Jen * - Sorry to read your post and that AF still hasn't arrived. I hope that you don't have to cancel your treatment and that she makes an appearance at some point today. I would keep my appointment as well if I was you as anything can happen over night, and like you say you can go and ask some questions. 

Hello to everyone I have missed. 

I can't wait for my 2nd scan tomorrow and am hoping I get the okay to book in ET. I have been eating brazil nuts like they are going out of fashion! I stocked up on pineapple juice at the weekend too but didn't realise you needed the one not made from concentrate and I got the wrong one.... wooopsie. I am quite relaxed about what they say tomorrow, its been such a long wait to get to this stage that if they want me to continue for a few more days then I am quite happy to. My little frosties aren't going anywhere so the main thing is that I get a nice home ready for them - I want them to stay afterall.

Can you believe its pancake day tomorrow already? I'm not overly keen on them but DH loves them so looks like I'll be shopping for lemons today. 

Big hugs to you all. 

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi everyone,

*jen * - sorry to hear your af still isn't here. i hope you get somewhere tomorrow and i agree with carrots - i would deffo keep the appointment, as talking face to face is so much better than get fobbed off over the phone.

*carrots* - im not taking anything apart from progynova to help with lining. ive stocked up on brazil nuts too, is avocado good to eat too? or is that for egg quality in a fresh cycle? good that you are relaxed about when you can get booked in. i totally agree - theres no point rushing these things - your lining will be ready soon enough. my scan is on friday, with a view to book transfer for next week. i think they said it was more likely to be towards the end of the week. as long as its not saturday then thats fine - i have a wedding to go to! eek! didnt plan that very well did i?!

xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

I'm not sure about avocado, I've not heard about the benefits of that one on here before (I get all my info from FF as my hospital don't really say much re diet).  I am sure eating it won't do any harm.

Its so hard planning your life around treatment isn't it?!  What will you do if your transfer is on the Saturday, will you go to the wedding afterwards or just go home and put your feet up?  If we get the okay tomorrow I think our ET will be on Monday or Tuesday next week, yay!

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

its funny, as in my last cycle all the cycle buddies were eating loads of avocado - but ive had a look through peoples advice this time round and no one has mentioned it. im sure it was classed as 'good womb food' i like it anyway, so will just carry on eating it! 

im the same as you - i just get all advice from here. my clinic give no diet advice and just say to carry on as normal really. i only discovered ff when i got my fertilisation results and looked online for some advice (as low fertilisation shocked me at the time).

i think im just kind of hoping transfer wont be on saturday! although if it is then i will go to the wedding afterwards and just take it easy. we have a room booked, as its in a big posh hotel and its a really good friend getting married. eeeek! fingers crossed i will be pupo by then xxx

yey for monday/tuesday next week!!!  - you must be getting excited now!


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi Everyone
Jen hope af comes, a hot bath and gin is the old wives way of getting her to visit. 

Miracle you really are living up to that name! so pleased for you.  

Bedazzled big congrats too! 

Carrots and vikki, on my ivf cycle my clinic said no nuts durimg 2ww wait and no pineapple so I'm ver confused but love pineapple so having lots this time as since heard lots of good th ings. My scan said my lining was 9.4 so was very excited but then they've booked my ET for tues 19th which I was quite deflated about. Now had time to reflect and share your philosophy that its best not to rush and wait for things to be right. also its nice to have a date so booked tues, wed and thursday off that week. Had beginning.of a sore throat so on ginger and lemon tonight and hoping it doesn't turn into a cold. 

enjoy the pancakes, which reminds me I must buy some nutella!


----------



## VikkiStar

hi pumpkin, great that you have a date. sounds like you and carrots will be side by side in your 2ww. 

hopefully i will be right behind you!

how is everyone feeling in general? im ok, but do have moments of feeling down and dwelling on if this doesn't work. although ive managed to snap myself out of it pretty quickly and get my PMA back straight away.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Morning ladies.

Carrots - how did you scan go today?  I hope you have a date now for ET.

Pumpkin - so pleased for you.  the 19th is not far away and when you are going through what we are a week is not long at all.

Bedazzled/Miracle - have you got any symptons? 

Pheonix - are you still on here?  How are you?

Hello to everyone else.  Finding it hard to get on here and read everyones posts, sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM - had a scan this morning, managed to see the head nurse at the clinic which I am really pleased about as had so many questions.  She was confused as to why I had been told certain things so at least she understood where I was coming from.  As AF hadn't arrived she said there wasn't much point scanning me but did it anyway and it showed almost identical to the one I had 2 weeks ago.  My lining is 8.1mm.  She said we need to wait for AF as that will remove everything so can start on the oestrogen tablets.  I asked to see her the next time so she has booked me in with her for next Thursday and before clinic starts to ensure I am seen quickly.  I am pleased about that and believe that AF will arrive will arrive this weekend as that will be 5 weeks on the Buserelin so same as our fresh cycle, she seemed to think the same.  Less stress for me now and feel much more relaxed to have finally got some answers.  If all gets the go ahead next week ET should be around 8th March although nothing is certain, just haveto wait and see if it goes back any further.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

I hope everyone is good today and looking forward to pancakes later. 

*Jen* - I am so glad you got to see the head nurse and that she gave you the answers you were looking for. And how fabulous that you don't have to cancel treatment, am so pleased for you. Lets hope AF turns up as expected this weekend so you can start the next phase.

*VikkiStar* - its so hard to stay positive all the time isn't it? I find I am really positive most of the time but then something will happen and I'll have the biggest dip, to the point where I think I'll throw up. The end result of treatment means so much to us all that its only natural we have a few wobbles and doubts. Its incredible how strong we all are to be able to pick ourselves back up everytime though. If people had said to me a few years ago everything I would go through I would have said I couldn't cope with it but I have and I know people have coped with a much harder journey than I've experienced. We get through each step of the journey and we are amazingly strong women because of it.

*Pumpkin* - it looks as though we will be ET and 2ww buddies together then. Its nice to have someone to share it with. I'd say we can share notes along the way but I am really going to make a concious effort not to symptom spot. Yes, you can quote me on that in a week or so when I get neurotic!  Are you having 1 or 2 put back? Sorry if you have said, there is so much going on on this thread that I sometimes forget.

To everyone I have missed, a big hello and massive  heading your way.

I had my scan today and my lining is looking good. I had hoped it would be slightly thicker by now but I guess it will get thicker in the next few days so no point worrying myself. I can call the clinic today after 4pm to arrange a date for ET - am so excited! She did say it might be better to call them tomorrow as they are busy but there is no way I can hold off so will be calling at 4pm on the dot!  Will be great to have a date to aim for.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

*hi carrots, * great news that you can book a date. and im sure your lining is fabulous! 

re; symptom spotting - i will also be making a big effort to not look into every single twinge, and i will be staying away from the 2ww thread, and Dr Google! haha!

i was actually sat at my desk earlier and got a pulling feeling in my stomach. if i had been on the 2ww i would have stressed and panicked and probably googled it!! just goes to show that our bodies just do funny things sometimes!

xx


----------



## Carrots12

Vikki - I totally get what you mean.  I had a funny fluttering pulling feeling in my tummy the other week that was on and off all day - I said to my DH that if the little embies were back with me I would have been driving myself crazy about it.  

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

My transfer is on Tuesday 19th at 3pm..... sooo excited!

Have booked the rest of the week as holiday so I can rest up with my frosties.

xxx


----------



## thepheonix

Hi ladies

Sorry not been on in a while. Been struggling with it all. Started having panic attacks again due to my second bfn. It's hitting home that I have one more try and then that's me game over. Starting to think I'm not ment to be a mother. It's a hard pill to swallow. DP isn't accepting that it may be all over soon. Wish I had that positive mind frame. Starting to get my life back to normal except I've to start zoladex on my next period which is going to take over my life. I've not had a break from injections since last may. My stomach the pin coushin. 

Anyway. How are you all? X


----------



## Carrots12

Phoenix sweetheart, I'm so sorry you are going through a tough time.  This is such a cruel process when it doesn't work and its just heartbreaking.  Its natural to feel down so take the time you need to grieve - scream, shout, cry, shop, eat chocolate, do whatever you can to get though this so you can start again feeling more positive. What is zoladex?  I really hope that your next treatment is successful. Big hugs.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

*phoenix* im so sorry that you have been having panic attacks and feeling so down about everything. i second what carrots has said. this is such a stressful and difficult thing to go through, so try to give yourself time to feel better and do whatever you need to do to get all the stress out your system. we are all here if you ever need to vent.

*carrots* - great news that your transfer is booked! i will be thinking of you and *pumpkin* on tuesday.

*jen* - i hope af arrives for you this weekend so you can get things moving. it must be frustrating to be down regging for so long, but sounds like you are more relaxed now that you have finally spoken to someone helpful!

*bedazzled & miracle* - how are you both doing? is it sinking in yet?!

*AFM,* i never seem to have anything interesting to say! hopefully my scan on friday will show a lovely thick lining and i will get the go ahead for transfer next week. feeling good in general. i just get waves of hormones every now and then, making me extra broody and feeling like i want this so much i could burst.

lots of love and positive thought to everyone


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi Everyone

Have written this post of few times but my mobile is being very tempermental! 

Phoenix sorry to hear you've been having panic attacks and having had injections for so long can't be fun. I hope the attacks soon stop so you can relax in between treatments and treat yourself by having all the naughty foods you've been missing.    

Vikki and Carrots you're very right about our bodies doing odd things when not on pregnancy watch! I've had on and off cramps during the past 10 days and been really tired which I would be fretting about if on 2ww! Vikki I hope your scan goes well tomorrow so you can progress, let us know how you get on.

Carrots-very excited you have a date and a time! initially I was uber excited but also I'm just really hoping they thaw okay. when I had my scan a Dr asked me how many they're thawing and I said hoping to transfer 2 (both my frosties are frozen together so have to thaw both anyway) and she did a mini laugh and said well lets see how they thaw first!  It maybe that i'm just hormonal and was hungry due to my appointment being delayed by an hour but I was really annoyed at her mini laugh. I know we have to "manage our expectations" but positive energy goes along way too and we all know the odds. I don't have a time yet as they call you on the day and then if the thawing process has gone well give you a time to come in. Which again was stomping on my positive energy. However pancake day, my dh and lovely friends have got me excited again.

Jen so glad you seem much happier what a difference one nurse can make hey?  

Miracle and Bedazzled hope you're both doing well 

What everyone up to for Valentine's day? we considered various options the decided we couldn't be bothered with the faff and we'd rather have lovely food at home, snuggle up and watch the Good Wife instead! 

Happy Valentines!


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

*VikkiStar* - GOOD LUCK for your scan today. I hope you're lining is lovely and thick and that you get the okay for ET next week. How exciting that there are a few or us having ET next week.

*Pumpkin * - How rude was your Dr?! Were you tempted to give her a dig in the ribs for her mini laugh?? Honestly, thats the last thing anyone in our situation wants to here and you would like to think the Drs would know better than that. Don't listen to the negative old moo, you have two glorious strong little frosties that can't wait to come home to their mumma.

I feel like such a fat bloater at the moment. The bum bullets make me bloated and the full fat milk and brazil nuts aren't helping either. Any weight gain always goes straight to my tummy so if you didn't know me you would honestly think I was 3/4 months pregnant. With any luck I'll be looking pregnant for all the right reasons soon.     

Big hello to everyone else I have missed.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Vikkistar - good luck for today, hope you get some good news and they give you a date for ET.

Pheonix - sorry to hear that you are not doing too good.  Please remember that we are all here and if you need to talk or just rant then please feel free.

Bedazzled/Miracle - are you still following this thread?  how are you both?

Carrots - so exciting, only a few more days to go.  I bet you are happy to be able to have a few days off.

Sorry to anyone I have missed just manic at work again as usual.

AFM - well AF has finally arrived.  5 weeks to the day of my last one and the same tiem frame as the fresh cycle.  I knew it would come and told the nurses, not sure why they don't seem to listen when we know our bodies better than them.  I don't think there was any need fo rme to even take the Provera, but anyhow, doesn't matter now as am looking forward to the next stage.  Got a scan booked in for Thursday 21st to make sure the lining is thin and then onto the oestrogen tablets to thicken up again.  I think, fingers crossed, that we may be looking at ET on 7/8 March.  They are transffered both of mine on day 5.  I am so relieved that I met with teh head nurse the other day and definitely feel much more positive and upbeat now.  

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## VikkiStar

hi ladies, a really quick update from me as im at work and was very late! eeek!

scan went well. lining is 8mm at the moment, so im booked in for weds 20th! so im just a day behind pumpkin and carrots! fingers and toes crossed that my 1 little blast is strong enough to get through the defrost!

you wont be long after that jen! xxxx

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

*Jen* - Thats fabulous news that you have your first scan booked in. Thursday will be here before you know it and you'll be able to start on the next phase.... yay!

*VikkiStar* - I am soooo excited that you have your ET date and that you are just a day behind me and Pumpkin!! They say good things happen in threes so lets hope that the case for us come test week.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

thanks carrots. really pleased to have a date. hopefully it will give my lining a chance to get even thicker by weds too. 

staying positive until i have a good reason not to.   

i like this little thread. its much more manageable than the cycle buddies. i do have a little read and try to keep up, but haven't posted on there for a while. 

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

just a quicky to say *good luck* to *carrots and pumpkin* for tomorrow!

also - have you been given an OTD yet?

xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

I hope everyone had great weekends.

*Pumpkin* - how are you feeling about tomorrow my lovely? Can you believe its just one more sleep until we are reunited with our frosties - all being well obviously!

*VikkiStar * - I'm so excited that you are having ET the day after us. How are you feeling? No word re an OTD yet, although my paperwork does suggest we wait 14 days after the transfer.... which seems an awful long wait!

I am feeling so relaxed about it all today and honestly can't believe its happening tomorrow. Lets hope I stay this way.... although I'm sure tomorrow I'll be nervous waiting for 'the call' to let me know if our little frosties survive the thaw. Fingers crossed!!  

Big hello and lots of love to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

*hi carrots! * thats great that you are feeling happy and relaxed - as i suppose thats how we should feel at conception! haha!

14 days after transfer is a long wait! i was thinking more like 8 days! As my blast was frozen on day 6 (ie,14 - 6 = !

either way, we will all get our BFPs in the next couple of weeks xxxx


----------



## VikkiStar

i have no idea where that cool dude came from! haha! it was meant to say 14 - 6 = eight

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

- ha ha!

14 days does seem a long time doesn't it?  Maybe I'll be told something different tomorrow when I go.... it wouldn't be the first time I've have duff info from my hospital!  

xx


----------



## Jen2012

Carrots/Pumpkin - good luck for you both tomorrow.  have you got times to go in yet or does the clinic ring in the morning?

Vikkistar - only 2 more days, good luck for you too.

Hope you are all keeping up the PMA.

I agree that 14 days does seem a long time to wait but I think most clinics like to err on the side of caution.  I am having my day 6 and day 5 embryos in on day 5 but I believe will have to wait for 14 days too.  It may be that although you are effectively that many days pregnant the embryos still need to implant long enough for the hormones to produce high enough levels to be read.  I don't know though so let us know when you go tomorrow what they say about testing.

Who else am I missing?  Anyone else having ET this week?

AFM - no change really, had my AF the weekend so just waiting for the scan on Thursday and then hopefully my lining will be thin enough.  Just trying to be patient now.  Feel like a pin cushion with the buserelin, Day 38 today!!!


----------



## Carrots12

Wow Jen, that is a lot of injections you've had to have already!  I hope the scan on Thursday shows its okay for you to move onto the next stage.  

I think I'll wait 14 days before testing as I do think even if I test after 10 or 11 days I'll still test again at day 14..... so I may as well save myself the stress/money.    Besides, I don't want my pupo bubble to burst too soon.

Quick Q for those of you that have already had ET.... I know we can't use perfumed shower gels or wear deodorant or perfume/aftershave but what is the guideline re make up please?  Our clinic is in London and I don't fancy the train journey looking like scary Mary if I can avoid it.  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

I know what you mean about not bursting the pupo bubble! im not one to test earlier than advised. my clinic do bloods rather than hpt - so im happy to wait for them to tell me the result.

re; make-up - my clinic just say nothing strong smelling. i think i stuck some tinted moisturiser on, so they didnt think i was a zombie and turn me away!!, but apart from that i went au naturell - YUK!


----------



## Jen2012

My clinic said nothing about deodarants etc on our fresh cycle.  I must remember to ask for this time round.  I didn't even know you shouldn't wear them.  I will do anything they say if it helps.  Sorry I can't answer the question for you Carrots.  Have you got far to travel?


----------



## VikkiStar

to be honest i dont think make up would make a difference, but i would balance an egg on my head wearing pink pyjamas if they said it would help!


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello Lovelies

Eeek almost there!! Best of luck Carrots for tomorrow hon, will be thinking of you at 3pm!    

Vikki wow can't believe you caught me and Carrots up, such a snake and ladder game this FET with each clinic doing different things but wahoo and goodluck for Wednesday!    I haven't been given a test day rough timeline given at beginning of treatment said 2 weeks but then they haven't rigidly kept to other bits of timeline so who knows. 

I made sure we had a weekend of doing stuff out the house so I wouldn't go crazy in the 3 days i'm having off to rest up. unfortunately hubby now has diarrhoea and toothache so i'm on nursing duties..oops! just hoping I don't catch it, been going mad with antibacterial wipes. Had a bath minus bubbles tonight in preparation. I think make-up is okay carrots I think its scent that the embies don't like (I also have a trip into London). Though according to QI sperm love the smell of Lily of the Valley and scientists are thinking of exploiting this for fertility treatments

Jen so glad AF finally paid a visit and hope the scan goes well on Thursday so you can get closer to getting your emby back where it belongs. 

Fingers crossed for a week of calm and success for all


----------



## Jen2012

Good luck Pumpkin and Carrots - will be thinking of you today.  Let us know how it goes, I'm so excited for you both.  I hope your journeys are not too long, I live in London and my clinic isn't far from where I work so quite convenient for me.

Vikkistar - I love the comment about the egg and pyjamas, really made me chuckle.  You are right though, if they told us anything would make a difference then I am sure each of us would do it.


----------



## Carrots12

Morning lovely ladies, how is everyone today?

Pumpkin - sending you lots and lots of luck for transfer today.      Do you know what time you are going in?

Jen - What clinic are you at?  My clinic is just 5 mins walk from where I work at London Bridge so its odd whenever I have walked by knowing that my little frosties are in there.  I do always blow a kiss so must look like a right nutter.  My train journey is only 20 mins so we are really lucky.

VikkiStar - You did make me laugh with your comment, and its true we would all do anything they suggest if we thought it would improve our chances.  Only one more sleep for you, how are you feeling?

Hello to everyone else, I hope you are all doing okay.

I've just had the call from the clinic.  They thawed out our first two frosties and they have defrosted at 95%, which can change by transfer time.  Just hoping they start to regenerate and don't deteriorate at all.     Our transfer is at 3pm and I cannot wait!!!

Its odd to think that the next time I post I will be pupo - YAY!

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Carrots - that is great news.  I think we worry so much about every little thing, so great to hear that they have thawed at such a good level.  3pm is not far away so will be watching the clock with you.

I'm under Barts Hospital and work near Tower Bridge so not far at all.  Strange to think we are all so close and going through the same thing.  Train from home to there is about 45 minutes so a bit further to go.  I am hoping to go in early on transfer day, I did on the fresh cycle, had to be there at 9am and was in and out in about 5 minutes.

Pumpkin - how you feeling?  Any news on what time you are going in?.

I can't believe you will both be PUPO today, I am so excited for you both.


----------



## pumpkin7

Hiya

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. 

Carrots that's great to hear hope all goes well today hon   xxx

Vikki one more sleep   !!

I'm booked in for half one got the call this am at 8.30 but they hadn't started the defrosting yet so i'm a bit anxious they may not be thawed in time but as hubby said i'm sure they know best. Had a walk in the sunshine this am feeling happy and excited!! I had brekky and lunch as normal now to try and keep bladder half full.

Better dash now to make sure i'm on time, will let you know how I get on this evening.

Positive vibes to all


----------



## VikkiStar

huge good lucks to carrots and pumpkin! been thinking of you all day! 

im sure ive seen on here that the thawing only takes 30 mins, so im sure all will be fine for you pumpkin!

thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow. im feeling ok actually, kind of dreading tomorrows phonecall though!

carrots i wave at my frosty too. ive been past the clinic quite a few times over the last couple of months and i always blow a kiss xxx

hope all ok with you jen. not long til your scan and then hopefully you will be catching us up.


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,

Sorry not been on here for a little while.  It is lovely to hear that lots of your transfers are around the same time.

Carrots and Pumpkin- hope all went ok today for both of you ladies, wishing you lots of luck.

Vikki- good luck to you too this week for your transfer.

Jen- hope your scan goes well too this week and you can continue on with your journey too.

I hope all your frosties do well and make sure you all take it easy this week.

An update from me.  I have had quite a bit of morning sickness which is not nice at the time but I'm secretly pleased as it means all is ok.  I had a second scan last Thursday and baby has doubled in size in 7 days!  We saw the heartbeat again and the spine.  Baby's legs and arms are also forming, it was absolutely amazing.  I've got my first midwife appt this Thursday so excited about that- will be nine weeks.
Other symptoms have been tiredness and I'm also looking quite bloated.  I'm sure it can't be baby yet but I definitely have a sizeable lump.  My boobs have started to get bigger too!  

Lots of luck and best wishes to you all x x x x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Miracle - Wow, your scan sound amazing!!  It's incredible that they can see that much detail at that stage, it must have been magical.  Lets hope the sickness finishes when you get to your second trimester.

Jen - What a small world!  It's great that your clinic book you in for early appointments, must really help with work.  Will you go to work after your transfer or will you book the day off?

Pumpkin - My pupo buddy, how did your transfer go?  I hope your little frosties are snuggling in tight.  

VikkiStar - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun.  I have everything crossed for you and your little frostie.  Let us know when you have got the okay to go in.  Am so excited for you.

I am very pleased (and strangely proud) to say I am finally pupo with two beautiful frosties.  The transfer was uncomfortable and the Dr was somewhat lacking of any beside skills (didn't even say goodbye to us, just walked out of the room - errr, bye then) but that doesn't matter, the main thing is we are pupo!  Test date is 3rd March - eek!

I got quite emotional as we were on our way out of the clinic.  There was another couple waiting so we wished them luck and the words got caught in my throat and I got teary.  I guess it's one thing for the staff to wish you luck but when it was another couple headed into ET it just got me going as there was just so much hope between us all.  Just hope they get good news come test date.    

Enough of my rambling.  Have a lovely evening all.
xxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Evening all 

Miracle, welcome back scan sounds so lovely, you must be so excited to be almost at the midwife point. 

Transfer went well, even got a scan picture given to me of embryos leaving the catheter. Of course they're tiny and you can't really see but I think it's amazing makes me really believe it can happen! Had horrid journey back from clinic though as london transport worked against me so a simple 40min trip on a train then meant I needed a bus (which was then diverted due to roadworks)a tube and a overland train that took 1.45 hours!! Anyhoo I'm resting now.

Carrots glad all went well and hope your embies are snuggling in tight, sorry your dr wasn't as nice as he could have been its those little things that really make a difference perhaps a feedback form later would be helpful to him but anyway whats important is those 2 little embies. When is your test day?

Vikki I've been told to wait exactly 2 weeks so due blood test on 5th of March. Hope you are having a relaxing evening.


----------



## VikkiStar

Morning ladies, 

Good to hear from you miracle! Very exciting stuff! 

Carrots & pumpkin, so glad your transfers went to plan (apart from horrible doctor & nightmare journey)!

So I'm up early & have about 4 hours before the clinic ring me. I feel ok but almost trying to expect the worst so I'm not too disappointed if my frosty doesn't make it. My Boyf finishes work at 12 & I've said we will go out somewhere nice if transfer isn't happening! Which will probably involve wine!!

I know I sound negative, but I think that's just the way I deal with things when I get nervous! I'm fine really & have everything crossed! Eeeeeeeek!!


----------



## Jen2012

Miracle - I have one word, WOW.  It sounds so amazing and I really am so pleased for you.  Actually brought a tear to my eye when I read your post.  This is such an emotional journey and to hear how well you are doing and what you could see on the scan is just so fantastic.

Carrots/Pumpkin - It just shows how different some clinics are, you both had ET on the same day and yet are 2 days apart to test.  What are you both up to today?

Carrots - I am hoping to take the day of transfer and the day after off work.  I think (hoping) that transfer will be 7th March so have provisionally booked that day and the 8th off work.  It is quite spooky as we had both our embies frozen on 7th March last year so will be strange if it is the same day.  I can't do the 6th at all so will have to discuss it with them tomorrow.  The hospital are quite good most of the time with appointments, I think I'm luckier this time as I saw the head nurse after being messed around, am going to request to see her the rest of the way through now.

Vikkistar - good luck for today, I am sure your frosty will be fine.  Be interesting to see what test day they give you as you are only a day behind Carrots and Pumpkin.

AFM - 1 more day until scan (again), I am feeling quite positive and am pretty sure I will be moving on to the Oestrogen tablets now and then a lining thickness scan next week.  On the fresh cycle my lining didn't take too long so hoping for the same this time.


----------



## Carrots12

Morning

Jen - I agree with you, it's so odd that myself and Pumpkin had the same transfer date but our test date differs - think I will test on both dates to be on the safe side.  How amazing would that be if yor ET day is a year to the date!  Seems like a sign to me.

VikkiStar - have everything crossed for you for today. xx

Pumpkin - How are you feeling today?

To everyone else, big hello and  .

We've had a lovely lazy morning catching up on that penguin programme from Monday night and am now getting ready to go out for a bit of shopping and lunch..... I could get used to this not working lark.  

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

Just a quick one ladies - my little frosty made it through the thaw & I'm having transfer at 1:30pm!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Yay, well done frostie!!!!  Fantastic news.  Good luck for 1:30pm. xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

Evening ladies, hope you're all ok.

Jen, good luck for your scan tomorrow. Exciting that you are probably moving to the next stage soon. Hope you're feeling ok xx

Carrots how are you feeling? Hope you had a nice day shopping! 

Pumpkin have you been up to much?

I've had a lovely relaxing afternoon after my transfer. So pleased little frosty is back on board! 

Guess what though - my OTD is 1st March!! I can't believe it's that soon!!

Anyway, I'm off for some tea & an early night. Back at work tomorrow 

Xxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hiya

Vikki so glad everything went well for you. 1st of March wow that is quick and so exciting!!! take it easy tomorrow and carry your embie with pride  

Carrots sounds like u had a lovely chilled out day and lovely that your dp could take the time off too! 

Jen hope you get to progress to the tablets tomorrow you must be so sick of injections.  

I've just been chilling out today, making my way through the Madmen boxset..I love Don Draper and had some more acupuncture. My hubby is feeling much better and the adorable lisp he acquired due to toothache has disappeared. Hearing the different test dates already makes me tempted to do a home test before my test date which I previously swore I wouldn't do. lets see how strong I am in those last few days!! self-control is not a strong point for me. 

night all xx


----------



## VikkiStar

i must admit, after hearing pumpkin and carrots test dates, i am thinking that mine is too early! i want to be pupo for longer! i only have a week now!

how is everyone today. i feel like im getting a cold, which is really annoying and very bad timing. been trying to fight off a sore throat for a few days but i feel a bit rubbish today.

also have to remind myself that i got twinges and tummy cramps before i was pupo, so if i get them now; it doesn't mean anything! 

easier said than done!

lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Sorry I didn't get on last night, had quite a stressful evening so hoping its not caused any problems with my frosties.    Been blubbing already this morning.  

Jen - Sending you lots of luck for your scan today, keep us posted.   

VikkiStar - Hoooorah to your being pupo!!!  . It's so odd how different our test dates are.  I've just been discussing with my DH if we should test a day early on Sat 2nd but I kind of know if I do and don't get the result I want that I'll be testing on day 12, 14 and 16 anyway!  

Pumpkin - Sound like you had a perfect day yesterday.  What have you got planned for today or are you back at work?

It's so hard not to read into any twinge isn't it?  I know I am going to drive myself craaaazy for the next 10 days.

Sorry to ask but how is everyone getting on with the pessaries?  When they where going up the rear they were fine but now they are up the front they are sooooo incredibly messy that I can't see how I am benefitting from the drug at all.  Is anyone else finding this?  Or is anyone continuing to take them the other way?  I might phone my hospital and see if its worth changing.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi carrots, sorry to hear you had a stressful evening. hope you are feeling ok now.

re; pesseries - ive always used the front and not had too much of a problem. i read somewhere that your body will absorb all it needs to in 20 minutes. so although it feels wasteful when its a bit messy, i wouldnt worry about not benefitting from the drugs. if you are more comfortable with the rear entrance(!) then im sure it wont be a problem to switch back.  

xxxx


----------



## Jen2012

Afternoon laides.  Bit of a me post, sorry.  I am not happy at all.  Had the lining scan this morning after much waiting and moaning as I was meant to see the head nurse, did in the end as no one had told her I was there and she was very sorry.  Scan shows lining at 6.7mm when it should be under 5mm now.  They can't understand why it hasn't reduced even though I've had a period.  They have taken bloods and said if the hormone level is under 200 then they will let me proceed anyway if it's over then we will have to stop as the drugs just don't seem to be working.  Not sure what this means for the future as cannot do a natural cycle as my body is too unpredictable.  I am very confused, upset and angry right now.  DP says, not to worry until they call but he is so laid back he might as well be asleep sometimes.  

To cap it all then had to come into work and got a mammoth busy day with meetings starting at 1, all I want to do is go home and curl up in bed.

Carrots - I had crinone gel with my fresh cycle and was told to take it at night becuase of the mess it causes, plus it means you are laying down naturally.  Not sure about using the rear entrance, not something I have done.

Vikkistar - a week is not long at all but exciting to find out sooner.

To you all - I'm looking forward to the symptom watching, you/we have all had various things with the drugs up until now so nothing should phase it.  I know it will though and we will all worry about the slightest thing.

Sorry for the moan, but I am really fed up now.  Day 41 of the injections and you would think they would have worked!!


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Jen

So sorry that your appointment didn't go well, you must be so frustrated after all this time.  I've everything crossed that the call brings you better news.     

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Update from the hospital is that blood test showed level too high at 276. They have given me two options, I can carry on until Tuesday and be rescanned or stop all drugs now. I've gone with the option if Tuesday as figured I have come this far so what's another few days. I don't think it will make any difference but worth a try. If lining is thin enough then we can carry on, I not have to stop straight away and wait 4 weeks for another bleed and then they said I can try an start again on day 21 which they said is difficult for me as my cycle is too unpredictable. That's the only option I have though as obviously starting on day 2 is just not working for me.

Now to just wait for Tuesday.

Vikkistar/carrots/pumpkin - how are you all feeling? Any symptom spotting yet?


----------



## VikkiStar

hi jen, you must be so frustrated after injecting for so long, i really feel for you. i think giving it until tuesday is a good idea, as like you said - you have come this far already and you never know - those last few days could make all the difference. got everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you on tuesday. 

haven't been symptom spotting (yet)! as im just trying to remember that i had quite strong 'symptoms' already due to the pesseries and the progynova. my boobs have been sore for over a week already! can't believe the side effects of the drugs are the same as early pregnancy signs! how annoying!

carrots and pumpkin, how are you both feeling?

xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hiya

Jen sorry to hear the level was too high, fingers crossed for tuesday. You should try and do something this weekend that can take your mind off mundane things and relax you must feel so drained   

Carrots I'm putting cyclogest still in back entrance. Vikki I too have very sore boobs. I was feeling great yesterday, but now feel awful. Think I have caught hubbys gastric flu as felt very nauseous all day and then vomitted twice this evening and had stomach cramps. Just hope it doesn't affect our chances. I have work tomorrow which I can't miss as I'm teaching. At least it's just one day then weekend to relax. 

Have a good friday xx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Jen - How frustrating for you.  I think you are doing the right thing continuing until Tuesday, after 41 days (!!!) of injecting it would be a shame to stop as anything could happen over the weekend.  I really hope Tuesday's scan brings some good news.     

Pumpkin - So sorry you are feeling poorly with your hubby's bug.  Make sure you rest up and relax over the weekend.  

VikkiStar - How are you feeling?

I haven't had any side effects from the progynova yet, not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing.    I've had some twinges down below but I think that's as a result of ET so am trying not to read too much into anything but its had isn't it?

I phoned the hospital today re the pessaries and they said either way is okay so I think I'll be changing back.  Who'd have ever thought I would actually want to stick things up the back entrance?  Not me that's for sure!!!  

Wishing you all very happy Fridays!
xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

oh no *pumpkin*, get well soon! not great timing but I'm sure all will be fine xxx 

hi *carrots*, its so hard to not look into every twinge. i promised myself i would be relaxed this time, but its easier said than done isn't it.

*jen * - i hope you have a good weekend and that tuesday brings you good news - you really deserve it.

its my friends wedding tomorrow so that will be a good distraction. i feel like ive been pupo for weeks already. i know that its impossible to know if it has worked this early on, but i just feel like it hasn't! i think its my way of protecting myself, and i do know that i have just as much chance as anyone, i just cant visualise getting a bfp!!

pma needed!!


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello lovelies,
Hope you all had a lovely weekend and managed to stay warm
Vikki hope you had a fun at the wedding. I know it's hard to stay positive, I keep finding myself daydreaming what if it is good news this time then scolding myself for getting carried away and other times been so resigned that it won't have worked. Its just so random.
Carrots how you getting on with the pessarie s now you've switched entrances? Hope you feel much better
I am feeling much better slowly regaining my appetite so trying to have protein in each meal I have. Had lots of cramping but can't always tell where from. Hoping to return.to work tomorrow as feeling ill gives you too much time to fret. 

Jen how you feeling? Really hoping tues brings u some good news xx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi *pumpkin*, glad you're feeling a bit better. i definately think its best to keep busy at this stage. obviously relaxing is important but if i sit still for too long my mind plays tricks! cramping can be good though, so fingers crossed. i just wish i had some kind of feeling! i just feel 100% 'normal'

*carrots* how are you? hope you're doing ok and not going too craz!

*jen,* good luck for tuesday, i really hope you get the good news you deserve. xxx

hi to anyone else still following this thread.

afm, wedding was great. i love weddings and its even better when its a really close friend tying the knot. i was totally fine not drinking and ended up on the dance floor nearly all night! haha! never thought that would happen.

5 sleeps until my otd.

xxxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, I hope you had great weekends.

VikkiStar - the wedding sounded like great fun, glad you enjoyed it even without a glass of vino.  How are you feeling today?  I still can't believe how soon your test date is!

Pumpkin - Hello lovely, I'm glad you are feeling better now and it's good you are getting your appetite back.  Are you well enough for work today?

Jen - How are you hun?  I have everything crossed that your scan tomorrow brings good news and that you can continue your treatment.

AFM - I am back at work today and looking forward to the distraction really.  On Saturday night I experienced AF style cramping and spent the night home alone with only the company of Dr Google driving myself mad! lol. My poor body can't win, I want symptoms but then when I get them I panic.  I am pretty sure the cramps must be a side effect of the lovely pessaries.

Have good days all and big hello and hugs to everyone.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi *carrots,* i feel exactly the same as you re;symptoms. i really want to feel different, but if i start to get cramps etc i will just panic!

try to stay away from Dr google! easier said than done!!

my early test day has its pro's and cons! i want to just know either way, but i also dont want to burst my bubble. i think its weird that i will be testing before im even late for a period (i think i would be due on sunday, but then again who knows, as the drugs do funny things to us).

i still deep down feel that it hasn't worked, and have already started looking at dates for another fresh cycle! god - how negative is that?!

lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hiya


Vikki feeling normal is good, as most women don't realise they're pregnant until they miss a period.

Carrots I also realise too much time to think or google is not good for our nerves! 

So we should be proud of being pregnant (until proven otherwise) as just knowing those embryos are inside is amazing and if it doesn't work out we'll have time enough later to grieve and ponder why so for now as the song says Don't Worry..Be Happy!! 

Hi to everyone else and babydust to all!


----------



## VikkiStar

hi pumpkin, that was a nice positive post. thanks for the pma!  

i am now going to try to adopt the same attitude of Dont Worry, Be Happy!

im sure ive asked you guys this before, but do you have blood tests or hpts?

carrots how are you feeling? 

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Morning ladies, how are you both feeling today?

Pumpkin - I agree, pma is so important at the moment but its hard to always keep it up.  Yesterday I spent the day absolutely positive that this had worked and literally couldn't get my head to thinking maybe it hadn't.  Then today, after a bad nights sleep with night sweats (usually a sign AF is on her way), I woke up really depressed and sure it hadn't worked at all.  Its great you are feeling good, do you think you will be naughty and test early?

VikkiStar - Only 3 more sleeps for you, eeeeek!!!!  I am so excited for you hun and will be checking first thing on Friday for your news.   

AFM - So today I woke up in an awful depressed mood..... I'd had night sweats, had some cramping and was feeling poop so I did something naughty and tested.  Previously I have found that testing early calms me down in some way - its like it brings me back to reality.  I am only just 7dp5dt so I knew it wouldn't show anything but it would kick me up the bum and send me on my way until Sunday.  Well, that was the theory........  But it did show something, the faintest faintest line you've ever seen but a line all the same.    Now as we all know its too early still and could easily be a false positive or a chemical pregnancy or anything so I am not counting it as an actual positive but its given me hope again that it might have worked this time.  Since then I have had brown spotting - another sign AF is on her way - so guess we'll just wait and see what the next few days bring.

Lots of love to you all.  
xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

*carrots * that sounds really promising! i understand why you are being cautious, as i would be exactly the same. but the fact is - there was a line! its still so early, which makes me wonder if both have stuck?! sorry, i know you are not counting it as a positive and i dont want to get too excited for you just in case - but it looks like you may be pregnant!

i hope the spotting stays as spotting, as that can be a good thing. ive actually wanted to have spotting this time, as so many ladies get positive results afterwards.

well well well, I didnt have you down as a naughty early tester! 

unfortunately i wont find out until 4pm on friday, as thats when i ring for my blood results. i wish i was brave enough to do a test at home in the morning but im afraid i have a slight phobia of tests and will not ever do one again, after seeing so many negative ones!


----------



## VikkiStar

ps - *carrots* have you had any other symptoms?


----------



## Jen2012

Morning Ladies.  I have been off here a few days so am catching up now.

Carrots - in the situation we are in even the faintest line has to be taken as a positive sign.  I am so pleased for you although understand that you don't want to get too excited.  Test day is fast approaching though.  I have heard that the spotting can mean numerous things so try not to worry too much about that.

Vikkistar - keep positive thinking, your test is so close now.  The hospital must know what to do about dates but it does seem funny you will be testing before AF is even due.

Pumpkin - how you feeling?

I think we should all stay away from Google - way to tempting to look up everything.

AFM - had a pretty low couple of days after last weeks appointment but picked myself up on Sunday and had a good day out.  Had my scan this morning and am pleased to say that the lining has thinned to 5mm so was right to wait the extra few days.  Only thing then was they said I had to do another blood test and wait for the result of that.  I thought it was just dependent on the lining so they just keep changing what they are saying.  I don't hold out much hope for the blood test showing low levels but am really shocked that the lining thinned out.  i also still have 3 cysts sowing on the left side and although 2 are small the larger one has grown.  It hasn't changed at all in 3 weeks and then in the last few days has grown 1cm, doesn't make any sense to me.  So now I am just waiting by the phone for the call later to determine what next.  If it is all stop they have said I can wait for my next period and then start Buserelin again on day 21 this time to see if that makes any difference.  I am just really frustrated and was disappointed last week when I thought positive so just went in with the mindset that it hadn't worked and was pleasently surprised.  Don't know how to feel now.


----------



## Carrots12

Jen - I am glad your scan went okay and that your lining is thin now.  Will you be able to continue if your blood test comes back okay?  I really hope the call comes soon with some good news, I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you.

VikkiStar - I know, I am so naughty.  I was like a guilty child when I had done it and wanted to go back in time and take it all back, especially as DH wasn't there with me.

The main symptom I have had is cramping - the worst of which was on Saturday night when it really felt like AF was on her way -  and then odd things have happened one day but not the next (watery discharge, headaches, boobs feel different but not sore/aching, tired, thirsty, peeing more, night sweats and then the spotting today).  These are all general AF symptoms though and don't necessarily mean my test is accurate at all, as I say it was the faintest line ever and I did have to really study to see it so am not getting my hopes up just yet.

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

The nurse said if my blood test comes back ok we can carry on depending on what the doctor says.  It is all in the hands of the doctor really.  Last week they just said the lining had to be down to 5mm, today they say they want a blood test too so I'm not sure what is going on.  Either way I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## VikkiStar

hi jen - good news about your lining - i really hope the blood test comes back with the result they are looking for. you must be getting so annoyed at the whole thing now.

carrots i have my fingers and toes crossed that the line gets darker for you. are you going to test again before sunday? 

ive had some crampy type feelings today, but nothing to write home about. if it wasn't for being on the 2ww then i wouldn't probably even notice them. infact, i think its wind  

ive decided if this doesn't work then im going to build my own 16" pizza in asda on friday and wash it down with a bottle of wine! 

(obviously hoping i dont have to do that, but now also strangely looking forward to it)!


----------



## Jen2012

Now even more confused. Lining was ok this morning so nurse said it depended on the blood test. They called and blood hormones leve is 186 which I great as they wanted under 200 so I thought we were good to carry on but now they are saying they want to wait until Friday and have another scan. It's like they keep moving the goal posts on me. I understand they want it to be right and o course I do too but it seems like its getting ridiculous now. Just one thing after another. Not sure how I'm going to get away with all these appointments with work but have no choose but to wait again until Friday. So frustrating. My body doesn't know if its coming or going. Beginning to wonder if I should have just stopped last week as really want it to work, its our last and only chance.


----------



## pumpkin7

Wow you've been busy guys!

Jen completely understand why you feel the way you do. How annoying that the goal posts keep moving still the scan and blood test is encouraging so hope you get the go ahead.  

Vikki I have blood tests then ring after 4pm that day. 

Carrots oh so naughty   but also   that you could see a teeny line!! I dream of finding a littlr line or smiley face one day. fingers crossed it grows stronger and as you know spotting isn't very predictive either way so try not to worry and resist google! Have to say I admire your bravery in testing early. I have one home test tucked in my wardrobe and who knows it may start calling to me by next weekend but not yet. 

I'm still having on and off cramps especially in early hours if morning which also has me on knicker watch so despite my bold pma claims, I'm quite anxious as last time I bled heavily on day 8 and it was all over. So tomorrow night will be a real milestone for us.


----------



## VikkiStar

hi *pumpkin.* fingers crossed you get to your milestone tonight and keep on going to a positive result on your otd. how are the cramps feeling?

*jen,* have you told your clinic how you feel and how frustrating this is for you? part of me thinks that if they explained things in more detail it would give you peice of mind and help you to trust their reasoning for keep moving the goal posts for you. roll on friday for your scan.

*carrots, * how are you feeling? any more symptoms? any more tests? i have a very good feeling for you getting a fab result.

*afm, * 2 sleeps until otd and i dont really know how im feeling today. i allowed myself to be positive for nearly the whole of yesterday afternoon/evening, as it was 6 days past transfer and apparently thats when HCG starts to enter into the blood stream. i started feeling twinges for the first time so looked at it to be a good sign. but then today i feel exactly as i usually do a few days before my period. easily stressed, snappy, tired, and slightly crampy.

i can almost taste that bottle of wine


----------



## Carrots12

Good morning all

Jen - How frustrating that they have moved the goal posts once again, have they not stopped to think how you might be feeling with it all?  The positive though is that they are waiting until its perfect for you to go ahead.  I have everything crossed that Friday brings good news.     

VikkiStar - I think a lot of early pregnancy signs are similar to AF signs so don't read into them...... hahaha, who am I trying to kid, we all do it!  Just two more sleeps and you will know!  Stop thinking about that wine as its hopefully going to be a looong time before you can have a bottle.

Pumpkin -     that you reach your milestone tonight and that the cramps are a positive sign.

I still can't believe I tested yesterday, it was so naughty of me.    I'm now desperately trying not to read into things or get my hopes up but its so hard when you want something so so much.  I would really just like to go to sleep now until Sunday - just waking up now and again for your updates.  

  to all.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

thanks *carrots,* i know that people say very early pregnancy can be the same as AF, so im hanging onto the hope that its the case for me. although i feel like i would just know when im pregnant, and i certainly dont feel that way at the moment. my skin is crawling with irritableness (is that even a word)?!

dont beat yourself up about testing early, its totally understandale and is so easily done when we panic about the whole thing. at least you saw something that points towards a positive result. xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi ladies seems we've lost our mojos today.

Vikki you're so close to getting that result no wonder your snappy and irritable! So annoying af and pregancy don't have distinctly separate symptoms. Have you planned anything this weekend or keeping it free?

Carrots how is the spotting did it go away? 

Jen how are you feeling hon?

I've had serious cramping all day today like my first day of af and began spotting. Never had cramps quite like this before though and seem to coming from everywhere within my abdomen. It started at 9am by 2pm I needed painkillers and still contracting loads but more bearable. I told hubby and he thinks its all over already talking about booking holidays and dates for next cycle. Just so hoping it would work this time for us. I don't have the heart to tell him to give up hope unless its just hatder when we get confirmation it hasn't worked. so hard as at work there so many pregnant colleagues had 3 discussions re baby names today.


----------



## Carrots12

Hi all

Pumpkin - how are you feeling today hun?  So sorry you have been experiencing such bad cramps and I just hope you are better now.  

Jen and VikkiStar - One more sleep for you both until you have your updates.  I am nervous for you and just hope and pray tomorrow is a good day for you both.  

Nothing to report from me - my symptoms seem to have vanished (the spotting only lasted a morning and was very light luckily) but I am trying my hardest not to worry.  I can't think of much else though, am sure you ladies are the same, and whilst I thought work was going to be a good distraction during the 2ww its not at all.

Still, at least its Thursday and payday.......... maybe some internet shopping will help?!  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi ladies. pumpkin i hope you are feeling better today and that your cramps have eased. i can totally relate to the pregnancy talk that goes on. ive perfected my false smile for work colleagues. its so sad, as i am genuinely happy for (most) people, but i just feel like i want to cry for myself when another person announces their happy news.

jen i hope you are ok and that tomorrows scan is a success xxx

carrots, i feel exactly the same about work. i really didnt want to come in today, so god knows what i will be like tomorrow.

afm, similar to pumpkin me and my boyf have started making holiday plans and thinking about future dates for treatment and what tests we should ask for etc. sorry to sound so negative but this hasn't worked this time. i just want tomorrow to be over with so that i can move on and think about what to do next. we're extremly lucky to get 3 fresh tries on the NHS, so will be moving onto cycle number 2 in the next few months.

big huge massive positive vibes to the rest of you!!    

i will obviously report back my confirmed result tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello ladies, 

Jen really hope friday is your day and they finally let u onto those tiny tablets.  

Vikki I know you almost daren't hope in case you jinx anything. Really hoping you get that phonecall that tells you its your time!!  

Glad your spotting self resolved Carrots. I know I'm driving myself crazy with constantly thinking about it.

So last night I had cramps all night but no more spotting and decided to be naughty and test. It came back positive!!!!! I'm over the moon as I've never been this far even though I know its so precarious at this stage. It has given me more hope and cramps have eased since the test..


----------



## VikkiStar

Pumpkin thats amazing!! congratulations!    

im so happy for you!!! 

just goes to show that cramps aren't a bad thing at all. xxxx

ive decided to test in the morning with a hpt. i would rather be put out of my misery sooner rather than later. its official test day for me after all, so its not really being naughty  

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Pumkin - that is fabulous news!!!!!!  Oh wow, I am so so so happy for you!!!     

VikkiStar - I would be testing if I was you too, this waiting is driving me mad!!  And like you say, its not naughty for you at all.    Really hoping that you get good news.   

The waiting is driving me craaaaaaazzzzy.  I am already thinking of getting more tests on the way home so I can test again without using my 'official' test for Sunday.  But I'm then worrying that if there is no line now it will totally ruin my weekend (have friends b'day tomorrow and another friends party on Saturday).  But not sure I can wait.  Arrrrghh.... this so hard!!

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

Pumkin - that is fabulous news!!!!!!  Oh wow, I am so so so happy for you!!!     

VikkiStar - I would be testing if I was you too, this waiting is driving me mad!!  And like you say, its not naughty for you at all.    Really hoping that you get good news.   

The waiting is driving me craaaaaaazzzzy.  I am already thinking of getting more tests on the way home so I can test again without using my 'official' test for Sunday.  But I'm then worrying that if there is no line now it will totally ruin my weekend (have friends b'day tomorrow and another friends party on Saturday).  But not sure I can wait.  Arrrrghh.... this so hard!!

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Pumpkin - congratulations.  When is/was your offical OTD? I couldn't see one in your signature.  Brilliant news and just shows that symptons can be misleading.

Carrots - I was just sitting here wondering if you would test early.  I would really like to tell you to wait but think I would be hypocritical.  I am worried I would be testing daily.

Vikkistar - one more sleep.  have you tested early at all?  Good for you if you haven't.  It's all so frustrating just having to wait and it seems such a long time when in reality the days fly by.  I think you said before your clinic tests with bloods and not a HPT, I would do your own test too as then you find out quickly.

AFM - I'm ok, fed up still and just hoping that the morning brings good news.  Also having to be more careful with work now.  No one here knows what I am doing so having had so many hospital appointments in the last 6 weeks is starting to look suspicious and questions are being asked as to whether I am seriously ill.  Have decided if we get the go ahead tomorrow, the next scan will probably be next Friday and then the following Monday so will take 1/2 days leave for each so no one can say anymore.  If it's bad news I may take a couple of days to just stay home and sulk.  Such an emotional rollercoaster for us all.

It seems that we are a 4 woman thread - is there anyone else out there still following?


----------



## VikkiStar

morning ladies. jen - good luck for your scan. 

carrots and pumpkin how are you both? 

sorry for me post . . .

i did the home preg test this morning and only gave it 30 seconds before thinking 'f*ck it, at least i know now that it didn't work' then i had another look about a minute later and another line had appeared. my boyf also said there was deffo 2 lines. it was faint, but was deffo there.

im trying to stay as calm as possible and hoping that i just didnt do the test wrong or something.   

ive been for my beta and now im at work and i have to call the clinic at 4pm. its going to be a long day!


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Jen - good luck for today, let's hope you get some good news!

VikkiStar - Wowwwie, thats amazing news!    I understand you being cautious about getting too excited but lets hope the call at 4pm means you can celebrate, without the bottle of wine you'd been planning.

Pumpkin - how are you lovely?

Well I spent last night sure things had gone wrong and that my earlier test was a false positive, so today I tested using my 'official' test.  Again the line is only faint (I used a FRER on Tues and a First Response today) so I am none the wiser really.  I'm leaving work early today so have told DH I am going to stock up on tests ready for Sunday.  Look out Boots, I'm coming for your entire stock!!  

Happy Fridays all!

xxx


----------



## Carrots12

It wasn't a First Response today, it was a Clear Blue.


----------



## VikkiStar

mine was a first response - but i wish i had got a digital one now. i honestly just did it to put myself out my misery and was not expecting to see what i saw.

ive seen people say 'a lines a line' so many times - but i just dont believe it at the moment! is there anyway you can get a false positive?

its only 9:20am and im obsessing already! oh dear!

xx


----------



## Carrots12

I know exactly what you mean as thats just how I feel.  I've seen two faint lines now so should be feeling more confident but I'm just not.

I don't think you get many false positives, especially not on OTD, and like you say people always say 'a line is a line' so try not to obsess too much as I am sure you are pregnant.  At least you only have a few hours until you get the results of your blood test......... although they will feel like the longest hours ever!!!  

I think First Response are better to use than the digital ones as the FRER can detect a smaller amount of the hormone, so if you had a late implanter the digital ones might not pick it up etc.  I am going to stock up on FRER and Boots own I think.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

ive got everything crossed for all of us.


----------



## Carrots12

Gawd, I am now obsessively looking on Dr Google for 'faint pregnancy test results on FRER and Clear Blue' for us both.  

  

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

haha! thats exactly what i did this morning! and mine did match the pictures! but still dont believe it! 

i thought getting a line would make me have some big emotional reaction, and ive dreamed of it for so long, but instead i was just confused! haha!


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Vikkistar and Carrots,

I'm a bit late in the day to be introducing myself and hope you don't mind me gatecrashing!  I'm going through the same turmoil as you ladies.  I hate hpt tests they are so addictive!  I swore I would not do one until my OTD which is tomorrow (blood test on Monday).  I have spent a fortune so far!  

I had FET of 1 blast on the 21/2 and got a faint line on a boots own on the 26/2 (5dp5dt) and positive on a digital 6dp5dt.  I have done a digital every day since and still getting a postive but I have the faintest of faint lines on the boots own.  You can hardly even see it so I am still not convinced.  I really thought it would have got darker since the 26/2 but it doesn't seem to.  Does anyone know how sensitive the boots own are?  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both.  I really hope you both get the official confirmation.  

Jane x


----------



## Carrots12

Hi Jane

Its amazing how many of us are in the same boat!    I am sure if you have received a positive on a digital test then its accurate and you are actually pregnant, so CONGRATS!!  What tests will you use tomorrow?  I am thinking it will now be FRER and a digital one for me on Sunday (OTD) as not sure I could cope if I got a Boots Own and the line be faint on that too.

I have read about people not getting any response on hpts but still being pregnant so the fact we have any line must surely be a good thing.... right?!?!      

xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Carrots,

Yes it's definitely a good thing that there is a line, faint or not!  It's amazing how much time you spend staring at it trying to convince yourself that there may be a line.  Your mind definitely plays tricks on you.  For this reason I only plan to use digital now knowing that it has already come up positive on one of these.  The First Response is definitely the most sensitive so I'd be inclined to use this or the digi.  

I will still be cautiously excited until a blood test confirms it!  I hate to think what I am going to be like with HPT's if it is confirmed!  I don't think I would stop doing them.  

Jane x


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi guys,

Vikki huge congrats    so pleased for you. 

Jane welcome and huge congrats too. 

When I tested yesterday morning I used the clear blue digital that said pregnant 1-2 weeks. Whats great is I left my test on my dresser and it still says it this morning so it makes me smile everytime I walk past it..I'm the batteries or whatever will have run out by tonight!! 

Have this work.thing on my test day tues which means I won.t be able to get my blood first thing so I have to wait til wed as thr nurse wouldn't let me go on monday so now have even.longer wait!! 

Carrots u make me laugh seems like you need to start drinking to provide enough.urine for all those tests!  I think I may retest on sunday just to reassure hopefully that nothing has changed!! 

Jen lets us know how your scan goes 

Bouquets of babydust to all!!!


----------



## Jen2012

Just managed to get on here and post really quick as work is crazy today.

Scan went really well, lining now 4.3 which was good but best of all was seeing the top nurse again and she is really on my side.  We are all systems go now and have started the estradol tablets.  Scan booked for early next Friday to check lining is thickening and then hopefully ET 13th or 14th March.

Finally we are on our way.


----------



## Jen2012

Sorry ladies - was interupted at work.

Carrots/vikkistar - fantastic news.  I do think that a line is a line, I think I can say that as am not on to the testing stage yet but I would take that as a positive sign for sure.  Dr Google is our best friend lately!!>

Pumpkin - having a positive so soon before test date is great news.  Did you have 2 transfered? could be twins with such a definitely positive.

Welcome Jane.  You are already so far along in this journey.  I'm not best placed to help with the test query but it sounds to me its a positive, however dark the line may be.

I am in a very positive mood today after getting the good news this morning.  I said to DP when we came out the tube that it felt like the walk of doom as all I have seemed to have from the hospital is bad news so glad that has changed today.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## VikkiStar

hi ladies, sorry - just a short one from me to let you know thats its official. i am pregnant! the clinic rang and my hcg is 67. i thought it sounded low but the nurse said its fine and ive since looked on good old google and found hcg charts which confirm its a good number.

sorry for lack of personals, i just wanted to give some hope to those of you with faint hpts. as they say 'a line is a line'!!

i wil log back on tomorrow to catch up on news!! xxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

hi everyone

Just a quickie to say wahoo to Jen your cooking with gas now hon and also Vikki how lovely to get that confirmation!! Now you can really believe it! 

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend now we've all had some positive news this week. I think the full moon sent us all some luck.
  
Long may it continue


----------



## Carrots12

Morning all

Sorry I didn't rely yesterday but I was out for a friends birthday drinks and wasn't home until late (well, late for me  ).

VikkiStar - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  That's such fabulous news!  I read your post whilst I was out and showed DH and it has given us extra hope for tomorrow now.

Jen - Also fabulous news from you too, that's brilliant that up can continue.  Big YAY to you starting the next phase of this journey!

Pumpkin - How are you today?

Jane - Good luck for your official pee stick today, what one did you go for in the end?

I purchased two FRER and two Clear Blue digital so I am all set for tomorrow (I don't plan to use all four  ).  My DH thinks its a waste of money but I know you girls will appreciate that I want reassurance that any result we get is accurate so would rather try with two different ones.

Have great Saturdays all.  I might not get to do a full post again today (I will be checking on my phone though) so will write again tomorrow.     I'll have some good news to share.

Lots of love.
xxx


----------



## clara42

Hi there, I'm sorry crashed your board but I've read all the news and updates and I just wanted to say thank you because its been inspiring   I'm just going through my first FET after 3 failed fresh cycles and I'm scared to feel positive.



A huge congratulations to the BFP's it's so lovely to read. Good luck to everyone else who is PUPO or DR and getting ready for that special journey. I really wish you ALL the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Jen2012

Welcome Clara. This journey is so hard so glad you have found it helpful as have I. I think when we start this journey we think we are in our own and when we find a site like this it is a huge relief to know we are not alone and to have people in the same position to talk to. I wish you all the luck in the work on you special journey.

Carrots - am hoping and praying you get a positive. Will be checking in very soon to see why happens x


----------



## Jen2012

*i meant luck in the world not work


----------



## VikkiStar

good morning ladies, i hope everyone is ok and having nice weekends.

welcome *janeymac,* it definately sounds like you have a positive result there. i know what its like to doubt it, but im sure tomorrow's blood test will bring the news you are waiting for. when i got my faint positive on friday morning i just didn't believe it at all. i thought i had a faulty test!

welcome *clara*, im glad this thread has helped you feel positive about FET. if you ask me, you are in a great position with 8 frosties! as they say - it only takes one! and i am proof of that. ive even said to my boyf that if we ever need to go through this again, i want to find a clinic that will freeze any embryos we get, rather than doing a fresh transfer. i didnt feel ready for transfer after my fresh cycle, and looking back i should have spoken up about how poorly i felt, but at the time i just wanted to get on with it. silly really.

hi* jen*, you will be going in for transfer before you know it! hope all is ok on the tablets. so pleased that you got the top nurse again and that things are finally moving for you. you have had to be so patient! lots of love and luck to you.

hi *pumpkin*, how are you feeling? you had your transfer the day before me didnt you? have you got any pregnancy symptoms? i cant believe you have to wait until weds for your official results! although at least you know you have a positive! i think with you and carrots, the next exciting bit will be to find out how many have implanted! i obviously just had the one, and although i know they can split, i think thats highly unlikely looking at my HCG level.

last but not least - *carrots* - how are you hun? cant wait to see your good news on here today! been thinking of you this morning and wondering how many tests you will get through! haha! massive good luck xxx

i think thats it - sorry if ive forgotten anyone.

*afm* - still in shock and still waiting to feel pregnant. i would love some proper symptoms now, even sickness!! i have had broken sleep and had to get up for a wee in the night, but that could have just been the pint of water i drank before bed! haha! i spoke to my mum on the phone yesterday and was desperate to tell her. she lives 400 miles away and i just so happen to be visitng her next weekend, so i just cant wait to tell her face to face (mothers day too)!. i know its really early days but i dont see her often so the opportunity is too good to miss. she is the only person we are telling for a long time though.

right, im off to look after my friends little girl for the day. cant wait!

hope you all have lovely sunday


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,  

Welcome Clara.  I sat in the background for ages too just reading posts and it helped me so much.  It's great to hear what others have been through especially the positive ones as it definitely gives you hope for your own.  Best of luck.  8 frosties is amazing.  I was so happy just to get one .

Jen - as Vikkistar says transfer will be here before you know it.  I actually didn't realise FET would take as long as a fresh cycle before I started!  Best of luck and keep us posted with progress.  

Pumpkin - not good having to wait another day but if its positive its positive.  another day wont matter .  i cant believe i am saying that really as i called the hospital to say I couldn't come in on test day (tomorrow), hoping they would say oh well just come in on Friday instead.  I was lying of course but just wanted confirmation before the weekend!  They told me it would need to be Tuesday if I couldn't make it in Monday so I quickly back tracked and said I would cancel my meeting to come in on Monday.  The lengths we go to!

Carrots - can't wait to hear your news too.  I hope you have left some tests in Boots for me 

Vikkistar - I was so glad to hear your HCG level seeing as you too were getting faint lines.  It gives me hope.  I know what you mean about symptoms.  I have experienced nothing this time at all but it would be nice to get a wee twinge or something.  Although its maybe better as any AF type pains would just worry me.  Is your next visit the heartbeat scan or have you to go back for any further HCG results?

I tested yesterday morning with another clear blue digital and I was positive.  I also bought some Internet cheapies and tried about 3 throughout the day.  These are supposed to recognise 10miu but the line is so faint you almost cannot see it.  I've decided I am not doing any more and just going to wait for the blood test tomorrow as the faint lines are just worrying me sick!  

Jane xx


----------



## VikkiStar

Hi janeymac, my next step is heartbeat scan on 22nd March. Feels like a long time but I'm ok at the moment. I've got a first response test that I can do if I have a wobble, but at the moment I'm feeling really positive xxxx

Looking forward to seeing your official good news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hello everyone, please may I join your thread too? I've been reading it for the last few days and am getting so much from your positivity. 

I had a 3 day FET on 20th feb (on natural cycle not medicated) and my OTD is this coming Wednesday. I'm soooo tempted to take a hpt tomorrow morning as then I'll be 15 DPO but so scared as I don't want this PUPO bubble to burst, I like being in ignorant bliss! AF is theoretically due today so on constant knicker watch - nothing so far, sorry for tmi!

Have many of you tested early? So excited but so nervous.

Sasha xxx


----------



## clara42

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome  you're right I'm really lucky to have 8 frosties, exceeded both mine and the hospitals expectations considering they initially were only going to offer me a natural fresh cycle because my reserve is low. I did have growth hormones though which I think was the making of my EC's as every follicle had an egg and mature enough.

Have everything crossed for official testers this week, Carrots, JaneyMac, pumpkin    
Vikkistar, congratulations on your BFP 

Jen, I'm so pleased your lining is finally ready, I can only imagine how frustrating its been DR for so long, all systems go now!!

Afm, I've got my hystoscopy (and full scrape) bit nervous but have had a lovely girly shopping day which has taken my off it.


----------



## clara42

*hystoscopy tomorrow


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello Lovelies

Clara welcome aboard and thanks for that lovely post. I hope everything goes okay tomorrow. Hope you have time to relax afterwards, curl up with a dvd afterwards and take care of yourself.

Sasha I understand how you feel about not testing as I had a similar attitude, it was only when I began serious cramping on day 8 I felt I needed to know if it was the end of the road and was trying to prepare myself for dispointment..so when I tested and it was positive I just couldn't believe it. Hang in there stay positive and I wish you the best for Wednesday.

Vikki how wonderful to have that heartbeat scan to look forward to.   Can you believe it yet?? can I ask are you still on progynova and cyclogest? I can understand u wanting some symptoms but be careful what u wish for i'm sure once the morning sickness kicks in you'll think differently! So please  u get to tell your mum in person. i'm sure its something you've imagined doing a few times. My mum also visits next weekend and I hope I have reason to also tell her good news.

Carrots you're lack of posting is making me worried I hope everything is okay and no news is good news   

Jane good luck for tomorrow, let us know the details on what happens next. 

Jen glad your back on track xx

afm  still having odd cramps and spotting so still very nervous. taking it one day at a time and staying cautious for now as the journey ahead is very long.


----------



## VikkiStar

hi ladies.

welcome sasha! massive good luck for wednesday. i know we have talked about it on this thread before - but it always surprises me how different clinics can have such different test dates! not that it really matters in the scheme of things - we all are aiming for the same result.

to answer your question - i tested on a hpt on the day of my bloods - so i suppose i did test early, as i wasnt meant to use a hpt! i wouldnt have tested any sooner, as my otd was only 9 days after transfer so i wouldnt have trusted the result anyway. how are you feeling? hope you're ok.

clara - is it tomorrow you have yuor rpocedure done? good luck if it is. xxx

pumpkin - yes im still on the drugs, infact ive nearly ran out and will be making a desperate attempt to speak with my doctor first thing tomorrow to get the prescription sorted. thats how certain i was that this had failed - i didnt even take my letter to the doctors! it hasn't sunk in at all to be honest. the one thing that has really put a smile on my face is how excited my boyf is. he is a man of little words and doesnt really speak about things - but he has been chatting away about it and i can see how happy he is. its lovely. he keeps asking how frosty is! im sure you will have the same fab news for your mum next weekend! 

carrots - really hope you're ok. im concerned by the lack of post. xxxxx

yuk - i hate sunday nights! xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hey everyone

Than you Clara, that's great you had a BFP on day 8! Congratulations. Was that a 3 or 5 dt? I have had symptoms which make me 'feel pregnant' since about 4dl3dt and that was now a week ago. I'm definitely thinking more positive than negative and keeping everything crossed. 

Vikkistar - that's definitely something I've picked up from being on these threads that test dates vary widely from clinic to clinic. The clinic we've used are very good however they don't even offer a test! We were told just to go home wait for 2 weeks, buy and do a hpt and then ring in with the results. They then only want us back 2 weeks after that for a scan. No blood test or anything. Although I did notice from their 'price list' that you can pay for a blood test to confirm result should you want to! So we're just going to do as they say!

So my OTD is Wednesday and having wrestled with myself have decided I won't do a hpt tomorrow morning but will wait until Wednesday for my OTD. Although I may change my mind tomorrow - woman's prerogative 😄

Back to work tomorrow after nearly 2 weeks off - don't know how I'll concentrate

xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Clara that was meant to say 4dp3dt!


----------



## pumpkin7

Me again

Sasha it was me not Clara (though it's easy to lose track on these posts). I decided to try a hpt on the 8th day due to cramping but waited til first wee on my 9th day and I had a 5 day embie. I haven't dared test since just waiting til wed. 

Vikki thats lovely my dh been really excitable too and even made me homemade croissant for breakfast this morning! I guess they feel they have to be strong for us but itd lovely when they do share their emotions.  

Night all sleep tight


----------



## VikkiStar

morning ladies, sorry for selfish post but im having a bit of a freak out this morning.

i stupidly decided to do a hpt when i got up, as i thought that my hcg levels would be higher and give a darker line. but what actually happened was that i got a pretty much negative test. there was the faintest line ive ever seen, much fainter than friday. 

ive got a docs appointment at 12 today and im going to ask for a blood test to see if my levels have risen. 

ive got such an awful feeling that this pregnancy isnt going the right way. 

really sorry to bring a negative post to such a positive thread. 

xxxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Oh Vikki I can see why you're worried and I think asking for blood test is a very good idea but those hpt aren't always right my sister took 5 of them when she was pregnant with my neice and it didn't come up positive til she was ten days late on her period. Sending lots of     thoughts xx


----------



## VikkiStar

thanks pumpkin, just have such a horrible feeling that this could be a chemical pregnancy.

the reason i took the test was because i still feel no different (even boobs have stopped hurting). so im just not feeling very positive at the moment.

hope you are ok xxx

xxxx


----------



## Carrots12

Hi

VikkiStar - I hope a blood test later today gives you some reassurance and will keep everything crossed for you.

So I thought I'd let you know it was a chemical pregnancy for us.  The positive tests on Tues and Fri where replaced by two horrible negative ones yesterday morning, that truly broke my heart.  I am devastated.

Sorry for the short post but am on my phone on the way home from work (got in and burst into tears - was surprised I had any left).

Wishing you all lots of luck for lots of lovely bfps and happy healthy pregnancies.

xxx


----------



## VikkiStar

carrots i am so sorry to hear that. its just so cruel to have a positive result snatched away like that. i hope you give yourself time greive and let all the tears out before thinking about future plans.

unfortunately i do feel like i may be in the same boat, ive got a horrible feeling about that test this morning and feel all panicky about the blood test.

lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Floss39

hi girls, has anyone done a natural FET?

I was downregging for a FET in february, but I didn;t downreg at all - my body had mulltiple follies & a thick lining despite being on buserline sniffer and having had a bleed when I had stopped the pill.

My clinic has suggested trying a natural FET cycle, I really like the idea of it, but just a wee bit worried that the timing of ET with getting the lining right could be an issue - anyone got anything to tell me??

Thanks


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi lovelies

Vikki - Please stay positive, don't give up hope until you've had that blood test result. Sending you lots of good luck and praying for your little embie.

Carrotts - So sorry to hear your news, sending you a massive hug, my thoughts are woth you.

Floss - Yes I'm currently on a natural FET cycle and due to test wednesday (although I may test tomorrow morning as I'll be 16 DPO and not sure I can wait any longer!). My clinic monitored me very carefully to check that everything was in the right place for a natural, they gave me a scan on days 8 and 12 to check the lining of my womb and I had to monitor my ovulation with test sticks every day until I got a positive result then they matched the time up with the age of my embryo for the transfer date. I actually feel much better having it on a natural drug-free (except for the progesterone bullets!) cycle, and am feeling optomistic, so I wouldn't worry if I was you just trust they know what they're doing and that they won't put the embryo's back in unless conditions are perfect.

AFM - I'm now 2 days before OTD but going to test tomorrow morning. AF was due yesterday and no sign as yet so feeling good and nervous and anxious and excited, praying hard for a BFP.

Lots of love to all of you sharing our journies.

XXX


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,

Vikki - please don't lose hope until you have had a blood test.  I know how hard it is not to worry though as I have been testing everyday and I'm convinced the faint line has never got any darker.  

Carrots - I'm so sorry to hear your news I really am.  I know how it feels to have it snatched from you so soon.  It's devastating.  My thoughts are with you and I hope you feel stronger soon to move on.  

afm - I got my blood test results today and it's 454 so it's an official BFP!  Cautious but very happy.

Jane xx


----------



## VikkiStar

hi janey, thats a great number - congratulations! you must be over the moon.   

thanks for the positive replies. i have been to the docs for my prescription and mentioned the test this morning. he told me that its still too early to be worrying about if a line is light/dark etc. he said he could book me in for an HCG in a weeks time. so instead i have rang the clinic and convinced them to give me a follow-up beta tomorrow. they dont usually do it, and the nurse seemed a bit annoyed, but i dont care. if my levels are dropping rather than increasing then i want to know sooner than 22nd march at my heart beat scan.
i know there is nothing i can do to change the results, but its the not knowing thats driving me mad.

hope everyone is ok - sorry again for the 'me' post - i think i find it quite therapeutic coming on here to vent - especially as me and my boyf havent told a soul about this treatment this time.

xxxx


----------



## Jen2012

Carrots - I am so sorry for you. Was really hoping it was a positive to you after the early testing last week.  I really don't know what to say apart from take some time to get yourself together (easier said than done I know) and grieve in your own time.

Vikkistar - I have everything crossed for you that the blood test brings good news.  I'm not sure what my clinic does, I don't think they offer any blood tests, just a HPT and then scan 2 weeks after.

Floss39 - I was in the same situation as you.  I have been down regging now with Buserelin injections since 12th January.  I have had cysts and thickened lining ever after a period.  The option was to stop completely or wait an extra few days so I waited longer and finally got the news that I have down regged enough at the end of last week and now on the estradiol to thicken lining up ready for ET.  If the clinic will let you carry on for longer on the buserelin then I would say to do that.  I am still on the buserelin at reduced dose but was on the full dose for 50 days.  There is no reason to not be able to continue for longer as my clinic says there are no adverse effects and in fact buserelin is often precribed generally for women with endometriosis.

You haven't mentioned if you had cancelled that cycle so if not see if you can carry on.  I have no idea about natural cycles though, sorry.

AFM - am on the estradiol tablets and don't particularly like them to be honest.  Seem to give me som every strange side effects.  Weird dreams, going to the toilet all the time and reall sore and achey.  Anyone else had these?  They almost feel like pregnancy symptons (although I'm not even sure what they are like).  Just hoping Friday brings me some good news and gives us a ET date.


----------



## Floss39

Thanks Sasha - good luck with testing tomorrow,  I like the idea of limited medication and as my body seems to want to do it by itself I would rather use that than go against it, IYKWIM?  The cycle where I got my embies was an elective freeze due to high pre ovulation progesterone levels, so that could cause a problem again, however it'll only be one month used as not wasting time down regging etc.  I know there are different protocols for down regging which could be used, but am happy enough to give it a go this way for a change.

Jen, yes we cancelled the cycle as I had been given an extra week on the buserlin which had no effect - my body was having an ovulation party in that the lining thickened & follies grew & I;m pretty sure I ovulated, was too scared to DTD cos of the spray, so feel I missed a good chance.  Never mind - after 6 years another month or so is no biggie!  I'm currently waiting on AF which was due on saturday, I tested yesterday with BFN - so that's a bit of a pain - but am sure it'll turn up as am very rarely late - typical!

Vikki - if you can't vent here, where can you - at least everyone understands here & I would be exactly the same about wanting to know sooner rather than later, I hope that it is all good for you, take no notice of teh nurse!!!


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi 

Carrots I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I hope you have some time off to greive this journey is such a rollercoaster. Sending big hugs and remember we're here for you when u need us.  

Vikki well done in being proactive with your clinic. Really hope that number is nice and big to reassure you. 
I'm also worried about my test so am going to turn.up uber early blood clinic tomorrow as see if I can be in and out in ten mins to get to my training for 9. Otherwise I have to wait til wednesday just hoping my bfp doesn't fade away. 

Jane big congratulations you must be so happy!

Jen I had lots of vivid dreams on oestrogen tablets too and quite tired but also think tgat is due to not exercising during this whole process. Feel very sluggish now. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## clara42

Evening all..


Carrots, I'm so sorry to hear about the news, I was thinking of you and can't imagine how you're feeling right now   xx
Vikki, good luck for tomorrow, have everything crossed lots of    vibes to you xx
Pumpkin, you too, good luck for tomorrow sending you    vibes too xx


Janey, congratulations on your BFP, brilliant news xx


Jen, hope you're well, I always have weird dreams when I start the drugs, the things we do!!! Hope your growing that perfect lining xx


Sasha, Floss lovely to meet you! 


Floss, you never natural might be the way for you, as we all know different protocols suit different people, perhaps its meant to be. Xx
sasha    vibes to you too! Gosh there's lots going on this week xx


Afm, hystoscopy went well today, found and removed 2 large polyps (didn't show on a scan as lining is so thick) but CRGH have suspected them for a while. DH looking after me well.  Another positive hurdle conquered!! Can't believe how thorough and different this cycle has been.. X


----------



## VikkiStar

Hi ladies, looks like a chemical pregnancy for me. Levels have dropped to 24 so have to go back in a week to confirm end of pregnancy. 

Good luck to everyone else.

Xxxx


----------



## clara42

Oh Vikki I'm so sorry to hear that, thinking of you      xx


----------



## Carrots12

VikkiStar -I have been thinking about you all day and am sorry to read your update.  There is nothing I can say except that it does get easier in time and at least you know it can work (this is the only positive I am taking from mine).  Sending you a massive hug.  

Big hugs to everyone else and thank you for your kind messages.  

xxx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi everyone

Vikki so sorry to see your update. Good for u in demanding that blood test would be awful to hang on til the 22nd especially as you've waited so long to get here. Look after each other, it must be hard with no one else knowing but we're all here for you.   

Clara glad your surgery went well now rest up and get pampered. 

I got  bloods done today and got my BFP confirmed was so relieved I forgot to ask what my level was. As Jane hinted I'm happy but very aware it could all end tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else and sasha fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## VikkiStar

thanks for the supportive messages ladies. its been a horrible afternoon. theres obviously nothing i can do now, but im so annoyed that my clinic tested so early. if my test date had been today then i would have got an HCG of 24 and would have known it wasn't viable. but instead i have spent 3 days believing im pregnant. 

i suppose im just looking for someone to blame! i will be fine in a few days, going to take tomorrow off sick and try to get my head together.

carrots, i hope you are beginning to get your head around your situation. lots of love to you xxx

pumpkin congratulations!! so so happy for you xxxx

jen i hope you are ok and looking forward to the next stage.

sorry to those ive forgotten. i will pop back to check on everyones progress xxx


----------



## clara42

Morning.. 
Just wanted to say congratulations pumpkin fantastic news  

Vikki I'm sorry the clinic has confirmed your worse fear, we're all here for you if you want to vent xxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Guys

Unfortunately it was my OTD today and I got a BFN.

I had tested yesterday as I was convinced it would be positive and was shocked. Having got over the shock today I have already booked an appointment with my consultant to discuss what can be tweaked if anything and am lucky to be able to get straight back on the treatment wagon with my next bleed (the benefits of having a natural FET).

'May God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to know the difference'

Best of luck to everyone else out their sharing this journey.

xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Vikki - I'm so sorry to hear it was a chemical.  I was really hoping it was going to be good news for you.  I know what it's like when you just want to know even though there is nothing you could have done differently :-(


Pumpkin - fantastic news, congratulations.  Did you find our you HCG levels?

Jane x


----------



## Jen2012

Vikkistar - I am so sorry to hear your news, really was hoping all would be ok.

Carrots - how are you feeling?

Sasha - so sorry for you.  You seem positive though and are happy to go again so soon, good that your clinic will let you.

Pumpkin - congratulations, did you manage to find out what the levels were?

Jane - congratulations to you too.  

There seems to be so much up and down on here at the moment.

AFM - I'm doing ok, waiting patiently for Friday and hoping it brings good news and we can have ET next week.
Just wondering - have any of you put on or felt like you have put on weight throughout this process?  I haven't done anything different with eating/excercising etc yet I feel like my clothes are a little too tight and feel like I am bloating out.


----------



## Jen2012

Miracle/Mrs Knight - are you still following on here?  How are you both?


----------



## Rachel17

Hi everyone  

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I have read all the posts just been a silent reader as never posted on here before - I'm currently on the 2WW on my first FET, Had my ET on 26.02 and my OTD is the 09.03 and I'm now starting to go a little   and feeling very tempted to test already but was determind this time around that i wasn't going to.


----------



## clara42

Afternoon.. 


Sasha, so sorry to hear your news   at least you are able to start quite soon. 


Rachel, welcome this thread has been really welcoming to me and I hope the support will help you get through your 2ww.


Jen, oh god definitely I've put on 1 and 1/2 stone since we started (2 rounds of EC), now getting ready for ET and I always blow up from anaesthetic (Mondays hystoscopy) so I'm feeling like a bloated whale right now   


Afm, pretty much recovered from Monday and back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## mrsknight

Hey Jen yes still following stopped coming on as much as every bad post was making me worry about my own situation I hope tha doesn't sound bad,  I am good thanks just shattered everyday I can't explain the tiredness, but have my midwife appointment in 2 weeks and 3 month scan on the 26th march so will feel happier then, 

This wait for the 3mth scan has been agonising and each day seems to drag, but having read some of the sad posts I can't and won't complain. 

I always read ur posts and can't believe you have had so many set backs! You must be so frustrated but hopefully you will be on ur way soon. x x


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi there, 

Sasha so sorry to hear its negative. It is so stressful waiting for that result but very positive you can try afain so soon. All the best for this next try xx

Mrs Knight welcome back lovely to hear you're doing well.

Jen goodluck for tomorrow. I too put on weight with those tablets despite my healthy eating.

Carrots and Vikki hope your resting up and taking care of yourselves. Vikki is your mum still visiting this weekend? 

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. My hcg level was 525 and I have a scan booked for April 2nd.


----------



## VikkiStar

hi pumpkin, im doing ok thanks. dont think it will take long to get my pma back and move on to the next fresh cycle.

great HCG number by the way - very pleased for you xxx

off to see my mum fri - sun, so that will be lovely. 

xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Vikkistar - Hope the PMA is comig back to you.  Such a hard time with our emotions and I know they change so quickly.  

Pumpkinn - I have no idea about HCG numbers but it sounds high to me so can only be good.  What is the scan on the 2nd April for?

Mrs Knight - so nice to hear from you.  I totally understand why you would take some time out from here, it can be heartbreaking reading the stories and just make you worry more.  Can't believe it's been nearly 3 months for you already, the time has gone so quick.  Have you had any sickness?

Welcome Rachel - what day transfer did you have?  I think I would be so tempted to test early but I am so impatient generally.  Only 2 days to wait for you though.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

AFM - I am really hoping that my lining has thickened up for my scan in the morning and that they will be give me an ET date, I hope for next Thursday.  really don't think I could face another delay.  They told us at the beginning it would take 6 weeks from start to finish and it's been almost double that already, very frustrating.  Taking each day as it comes though as we all know this is just one small part of the journey.

I feeling tired, bloated, a bit fed up.  I have put on weight and am really not happy about it.  I knowthat if I am lucky enough to get a BFP then I will put on weight but at least then I will have a reason to have done so, right now I just feel really heavy and like I am getting bigger.


----------



## Rachel17

Hi everyone,

Just thought i would let you all know that i couldn't resist anymore and tested today - was in a state of total shock as it came back with a BFP!!!!  I'm SO happy right now, but still very very nervous will be testing again tomorrow and again on my OTD sat just to confirm 

*Clara* - Thank you for the lovely welcome  Its nice to speak with ladies going through the same process.

*Jen* - i had one 5 day Blasto transferred, Good luck with the scan tomorrow  its thick enough and that you get your transfer date next week, I know what you mean about all the delays we had a few and it just gets you down a bit 
But it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi All,

Jen- Yes I am still following but more silently as I know a lot of the ladies are going through some hard times with negative results so didn't want to post about my pregnancy.  I know how hard this process is.

As for me, I have my 12 week scan next week.  I have had more bleeding which has been on and off since a week after my BFP.  My second little bean is still with me (well I think he/she is as I have sickness every day). My boobs have got huge which is great as normally they are so small  
I'm under a consultant due to the bleeds and am still on the pessaries and HRT.

There seems to be a few ladies with not so great results and I just want to say my thoughts are with you all.  There is nothing anyone can say to heal the pain but I just hope that next time is your time.

To those with positive results, congratulations and enjoy the feeling of a positive result.  As Mrs Knight said the first 3 months are pretty tough (i lost one of my little beans and the worry is constant) but it is all worth it.

My thoughts are with you all x x x x


----------



## mrsknight

hey Jen,

3 months fo rme has dragged so much, I think because we know so early on the whole process seems longer. 

I have felt sick most days but not been sick, and the sickness is eases off slightly now, the main thing for me is the tiredness oh and the constant going to the toilet, not during the day though, all night for some reason! the minute I lay down I have to go. but all in all I feel good, 

I know what you mean about the feeling of putting on weight, all of the medication bloats you, I dont even want to check how much weight I have put on, but it will all be worth it, but still I know its not a nice feeling. 

I really feel for you, with how long everything has taken, I would have been so upset about it if it was me, but I remember when my first cycle failed, I rememebr wishing my treatment had been delayed or something so I was still in the game, a lady I met at Barts had so many set backs like you, nothing was going right, she had to down reg for longer, every step of the way she had a set back, but she got pregnant first time, I dont think set backs etc are an indication of how the treatment will work. I really hope you get your transfer soon! 

Miracle- aww exciting scan next week! I totally agree with following sliently, its not nice to be posting about our wonderful news when so many are going through such a hard time, but many women will look at us in a hopeful way. I havnt had any bleeding and that I am thankful for, but its so common, i am sure all will be ok. Good luck and let us know how your scan goes. 

x x x x


----------



## Jen2012

Hello everyone.  I am sooooooooo happy right now.  Lining measured 8.1 this morning which is perfect and have been told we are a go ahead for ET next week.  Waiting now for the nurse to ring with a date and to tell me what I need to do medication wise and also the embryologist is ringing me to give me a time.  I am absolutely ecstatic right now and can hardly sit still.  I know it has been such a long wait and I had the same problem with DRing last year but not with the stimming so glad t has kind of happened the same.  I was half expecting the lining to be about 6 or 7 and have to be rescanned again on Monday but 8.1 is brilliant.  I haven't stopped smiling yet.

Miracle/Mrs Knight - I think you are both such a positive example of what can happen with this treatment and also shows the different symptons that you can have, with one of you having bleeding and the other not it's interesting to me to give me some idea of what/can happen.  I am really over the moon for both of you and am hoping that I can follow in your footsteps and get a positive.  Ithink though the wait for the 3 month scan might be harder than any of the other waiting as it seems so long to go.

I keep having images that we will end up with twins and they will both be boys.  I don't know where it has come from but just a feeling I have had for a while now.  Fingers crossed it comes true and that is what happens.  

My DP has been much more supportive and attentive on this fresh cycle and it seems he is just as excited as me which is brilliant.

Sorry for the me post - am just so happy and smiling to concentrate on anything.


----------



## clara42

Jen that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you     it means you can try and relax over the weekend before next week!!


I know what you mean about that image/vision I've always said and had the vision that I wouldn't have any children until I was 38 (that age this year) and it will be a DS. I had that vision even in my early 20's..so I'm not sure why I've spent 1000's on treatment and operations before now    I hope they both come true!!


Rachel, note you're testing tomorrow lots of     vibes xx


Miracle/mrs knight - it's lovely to hear positive outcomes its giving me a little bit of hope. Already thinking about next cycle even though I'm not even PUPO yet.


How's everyone else doing, glad it's Friday?! Xx


----------



## Jen2012

Just heard from the hospital and they are saying transfer date 21st March.  We really thought it would be next week and so did the nurses but consultant has said he wants to delay for a week and be on the estradiol for longer to mimic a more natural cycle.  I do understand but still so frustrated.  I feel like my happy bubble just burst even though we got given a date.  Confused.com!!!


----------



## pumpkin7

Happy Friday Everyone,

Jen I know how you feel as they kept me going for 14 days on hrt tabs before transfer despite a lining of 8.4. Try and re-plan around your new date and just think how thick your lining will be by then and it means your embies will be busy snuggling in over Easter- the most fertile time of the year so that has to be a sign!!!   (was looking for an easter egg smiley but there isn't one)

Rachel welcome it's very exciting to see that positive result. Sending you lots of positive thoughts    for your otd. 

Miracle13 can't believe your 12 weeks already though I can understand how it can drag for you. Best of luck for your scan this week. make sure you drink lots so you get a good photo!

Clara what's next for you now?

I've nothing to report from me but a big hello to everyone else.


----------



## clara42

That's frustrating Jen but the 21st isn't too far away.. It Will be here before you know it.   


Hi pumpkin, how you feeling? You've got your scan booked in for a few weeks. I'm in a little limbo at the mo, over the hystoscopy (but not over having a GA I'm absolutely exhausted). Well I stopped my primolut yesterday so waiting for af which should be at the weekend, and then i'll have a scan and hopefully start the oestrogen. Also on buserelin and I had forgotten how rubbish and ill feel on it, it always brings out all my weaknesses my glands have been swollen and painful all week   


Warning TMI - I've got to say I'm not sure how I'm going to know I've got my af because a) I've been DR since day 14 and b) had everything scrapped out Monday??


----------



## clara42

Oh and being at home is costing me too much.. So far I've brought (online) a new pair of boots, a coat, handbag and 4 tops!! Seriously I need to stop!!!


----------



## Jen2012

Hi Ladies,

Just wondered if I could ask if any of you had swollen glands as a side effect of the drugs. I have been on buserelin for 51 days at full does and 13 days now at half dose and started taking estradiol on 1st March.

My reason for asking is that on Monday I woke with a swollen gland in the left side of my neck, not too painful but more sore. It got gradually worse over the day and I went to my GP yesterday who said it was fine and couldn't see any infection. Then this morning I have woke up with my left cheek swollen (I assume there is another gland there) and it is sore too. My neck has gone down slightly too.

Has anyone else had this at all? I have tried to contact the clinic but no response as yet.

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=295379.800#ixzz2NPhDfO18


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi jen 
Good to hear from you. No I didn't have any swollen glands on treatment. Hope it resolves of it's own accord quickly for you. Have you got an ET date?


----------



## Jen2012

Hi pumpkin - how are you?  

Had the lining scan on 8th March and was measuring 8.1 so thought we would have been given a date this week but they said the 21st March.  Seems like ages away but the doc wanted me to take the oestrogen for longer.  At least we are getting there now.  I booked in for another scan on Monday just to check.  They don't normally do this but I have kind of puchsed for it.  I can't understand how they can go from wanting a scan all the time to saying that I don't need another one at all.  How would they know that the lining is still viable after being left for 2 weeks so I wanted to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi Jen
I can see how 21st must seem like forever for you. They kept me on tabs for ages too without another scan but I'm sure it means you will have the best lining ever for your embie. 

I'm okay had a wobble this week as started bleeding. Had another blood test as too early to scab my clinic says though I'm 6 weeks today. My hcg was 4524 on wed was 525 the previous tues so a bit reassuring but just want bleeding to stop. Been 3 days now and quite stressful.

Hi to everyone else still following xx


----------



## Jen2012

That is a good HCG levl.  Not sure why they won't scan you though.  As far as I know if I am lucky enough to get a positive I have a scan 2-3 weeks later which would only be at 5 weeks.  The blood test is very reassuring but how frustrating that they won't scan.

I have read loads on here about bleeding and it seems to be so common.  I think as long as there is no pain that is the main thing, I know people can bleed throughout the whole pregnancy.  

Did you not have another scan before ET, how long was you on the tablets for?  Sorry for being nosey but here seems teh only place to get any sensible answers.


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Jen,

I didn't get another scan once the lining was thick enough.  They must just assume that as long as you stay on the eastrogen tabs that it will either maintain the lining or make it even thicker.  I am surprised they are leaving it so long but it must not make a difference.  They must want it to be really nice and the right environment for your little bean.  Really hope this one is successful for you.  

Pumpkin - I can imagine how worrying it is to have bleeding although as Jen says it does seem to be quite common.  I am on constant knicker watch!  I have not had my HCG tested since my BFP but it must be increasing as I got a 3+ on a clearblue digital yesterday which makes me 5 and a half weeks and this is bang on .  Scan is on the 28th March.  Can't come quick enough.  How have you been feeling?  Any symptoms other than the the bleeding?  I've been feeling great no symptoms at all.  I actually wish I did have some symptoms so I felt pregnant!  

Take care all

Jane x


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi Jen 
I was on tabs for 15 in total despite having.lining of 8.5 by day five then never re-scanned. Good luck for mondays scan. Are u transferring both snow babies? 

Jane 
I'm glad to hear you're doing well. I also did clear blue when I began to bleed on tues to reassure got same result as u but from now on only hcg tests can really show where we are at. I just have bleeding no pain or cramps so trying to stay positive but it's definitely made us take one day at a time. April 2nd for my first scan seems years away. If I get worse I'll go to the walk in early pregnancy unit to get a scan. Like u I feel having some nausea would be reassuring but I feel normal. Have you told anyone yet? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## clara42

Evening, nice to see everyone today.
*Pumpkin* - glad your doing ok apart from the bleeding but good news about your beta
*Jen* - I get swollen glands on the buserelin (mentioned it last week in fact) but only because its brings out all my weaknesses (and that's one of them) and its now eased. Not too long now until your transfer, I bet it's felt like an eternity. 
*Jane* - hope your well and I bet you're looking forward to your scan.

Afm - lost all pma.. Af arrived at the weekend, scan on tues (day 3) lining too thick 6.5mm, scan weds (day 4) 7.5 what the... Still too thick. Another scan tomorrow (day 6) really worried its still going to be too thick they want 5mm or under before they start me on the prognova to get the lining ready for ET and wont start it before. Not sure what else they can do to get it thinner considering I've DR and had a D & C


----------



## Jen2012

Thanks ladies. It's amazing how much better coming on here makes me feel. I will have been on the tablets 21 days by the time of transfer and it can't come soon enough.

Glad I'm not the only one with the swollen glands, was really starting to worry.

Yes - we are transferring both of our frosties. We get 3 tries on NHS an feel very lucky. Fresh cycle was awful with OHSS and a lovely stay in hospital so this time has been much easier although longer. We won't be goi cd or the third try though as would involve a fresh cycle and we are just not prepared for that after last time so all hopes pinned on this. 

It still amazes me that we have got this opportunity as I was told over 10 years I couldn't have kids at all so was a shock when I asked the question 18 months ago and was told we could do IVF - what a rollercoaster.

Clara - don't give up hope. My lining just wouldn't come down on this cycle and the fresh one. Took me over 5 weeks each time and endless scans.


----------



## clara42

Hi Jen, thanks for the pick me up.. I read this before i went in and glad i did I didn't realise you struggled getting it thin enough before struggling to get it thick enough. It's actually dropped 3mm so I'm good to go I was so relieved I practically cried xx


----------



## Jen2012

Clara - that's great news. Have they given you an ET date yet? Our bodies are amazing and frustrating and amazing all at the same time!

My last morning of buserelin - thank god!! Start on the internal gel tonight, oh joy lol.

So glad it's the weekend as they go so quick and it means Thursday will be here before I know it, now to worry about my frosties surviving the big freeze.


----------



## SIBI

Hi ladies,
Just want to wish best of luck to all-     I'm in the 2ww, first FET after failed IVF last year. 
Doing lots of meditation - 1nce a day I do the post transfer one from Zita West. Finding really good.
Hope it works this time...testing on 28/03. My clinic doesn't do blood test first, just if stick is positive. So with husband decided to take blood test privately...after so many years trying, I hate the sticks  
Xxx


----------



## clara42

Hiya *Jen*.. Hope you're well on this freezing day bbbbrrrrrr!!!  Haven't been given a date for transfer yet, started progynova and clexane yesterday and scan booked in for next Friday to see how the lining is doing and if grown ok then it should be around a week later. Which is quite nice timing because ill have the bank holiday weekend.

I bet you'll be glad to off the buserelin, it's the works of evil that stuff  I hate it, I always feel rubbish on it. Oh yes the gel, we just go from one pleasant drug to another! Thursday!!!! Not long now as you said once the weekend has ended it should fly by. Got my fingers crossed for your frosties, xxxxxx


----------



## clara42

Oh and I meant to say welcome SimoBi  hope you're not going too bonkers in the 2ww!!! I'm with you I don't like sticks, I'm pleased you have somewhere to do it privately and sending you lots of sticky vibes


----------



## SIBI

Hi Clara & Jen, 
Hope you are having a great week end and not thinking too much.
Unfortunately weather in London is crap so forced to stay indoor, actually at home. So knitting a lot and ironing (find it relaxing tough   ).
Hope time goes by quickly for all of us  
S.


----------



## clara42

Hi SimoBi - had a good weekend thanks, been to my dads (in Norfolk) and just driven through that rubbish weather sitting over London the M25 was flooded it was awful, glad to be at home tucked up in the warm. Hope you're ok and enjoyed your ironing  
Hope everyone else is ok, *pumpkin*, *Jane*, *Jen* how you doing? Hope you've all had lovely relaxing weekends and anyone else who ive missed xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies.

How is everyone?  We seem to have gone slightly quiet this weekend.

Clara - so glad to hear that the lining got there in the end.  Like I said mine was such a long road and so frustrating.  Are you taking estradiol now?

Simbo - I didn't think too much and tried to keep busy this weekend.  The nerves are kicking in a bit now. 

AFM - had the other scan this morning, I had to push for it though.  I just didn't feel right being left for so long without the lining being checked.  Measured at 14mm so all still going ahead for ET on Thursday.

Started the CRinone gel saturday and it's making me sick this time round.  Have constant nausea and was throwing up yesterday.  I mentioned it this morning and she said it was normal and that we could maybe change it slightly but it would still be the same dose whichever way I take it so said I would just stick with it.

Other than that am ok just waiting for Thursday and praying my frosties survive.


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey, im new to fertility friends and as were keeping this cycle a secret from most I really need to just chat to others going thro it...
First fresh cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy now were on our first FET 
Been on buseralin for2.5wks and only today got my period (37 days!!!) So hopefully we can start the patches soon.
Is anyone else finding this cycle super stressful? ?? Weve made it harder  by not telling anyone this time.
Sorry for hijacking the post, but its nice knowing other people understand what I'm going through
Xx


----------



## Jen2012

Welcome Ozzy.  It sounds like your position is similar to mine.  I was on buserelin for over 50 days before we got anywhere near moving forward.  My period took 5 weeks to come and we started on day 2.  Finally got the lining thin enough and started on Estradiol (tablets) on the 1st March and was meant to be about 10 days but they wanted 3 weeks!! so still on them and got ET on Thursday.

We haven't told as many people as we did when we did the fresh cycle last year but have actually found it easier not saying anything as even when I did no one really understood what I was talking about.  I found this site last year and it is truly wonderful for talking, asking questions and generally just being able to communicate with someone that understands what you are saying and what you are going through.  It has helped me so much.

If I can help in any way just shout.


----------



## pumpkin7

Hello ladies

Clara glad your scan showed your lining had thinned must be such a relief.

Jen very excited your ET is this week. Best of luck for the thaw such a nervous time but I'm sending you lots of   vibes.

Hello to the new joiners. 

Afm. Had a horrid weekend as sadly bleeding got worse, ended up in a and e that showed my hcg level had dropped confirming I've miscarried. So heartbroken but as my dh its been the hardest but most wonderful ,2 weeks also. The joy of seeing that first pregnancy test was so special. So although it's awful right now I know we will not give up hope. 

Massive goodluck to the rest.of you, I sincerley.hope this is your time. Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Jen2012

Oh Pumpkin - I'm so sorry for you.  This journey is such a rollercoaster and just when we think we have got to the end and can get off for a while there is another curve thrown in.  You sound really positive though which must be hard after the last 2 weeks. xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Thanku for the reply Jen, ive got everything crossed for you for Thursday  
Ive got my scan Thursday too so fingers and toes crossed im starting to shut down. 
Im so sorry Pumpkin, i haven't been part of ur journey but I understand ur pain and the heartache that goes alongside this journey
Xx


----------



## Jen2012

Has anyone experienced severe nausea on the crinone gel?  I only started taking it Saturday night and was sick Sunday and feel continuously sick all the time.  I asked the nurse and she said it was normal but do any of you have any tips on how to get rid of it?

I know that should this work I will probably feel like that all the time but it's very disheartening to feel like that before transfer.


----------



## clara42

Evening all.. 
*Jen* - yep I've started my progynova and also on clexane (ATA/TPO) issues. I haven't stared the Crinone but I've had that in previous cycles and didn't suffer sickness.
*Ozzy* - welcome to the thread  
*Jane*, *SimoBi* - hope you're both well
*Pumpkin* - oh Hun I'm so sorry to hear that, thinking of you and sending lots of virtual  

Afm - nothing really to post, scan on Friday to see how the lining is doing and hopefully thickening up.


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi everyone sorry not been on for a few days.  
Jen- hope the transfer goes well on Thurs.  Remember nice full bladder . My transfer this time was so much better than my fresh cycle as I drank loads in the morning.  The picture was really clear too.  

Ozzy- hope your scan goes well and your lining is getting nice and thin.  

SimoB- welcome to the thread.  I'm sure you will find it really helpful.  

And Pumpkin I was so sad to hear your news especially as we were at the same place.  I can only imagine how you must be feeling to have it snatched away from you.  Life is so unfair sometimes.  I have been here before so I know how it feels.  I panic every day with the slightest twinge.  You do sound very positive considering and I really hope you can pick yourself up soon to get back on plan xx

Afm - 6w3d and feeling very rough with bad headaches and freezing all the time.  Struggling a bit at work with the headaches but I guess I should be grateful it's not sickness.  I'm on a course next Mon-Wed and then off Thurs/Fri/Mon so looking forward to that.  Scan is next Thurs and it can't come quick enough!

Jane x


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies.

Transfer day tomorrow, bit nervous and a bit naxious but hopeful that everything will be ok.  Not feeling so sick today which is a positive as the last few days have been really hard.  

Not sure about the full bladder as the embryologist said just partial and the nurse said I need to come in wanting to go but not busting and full so mixed opinions there.

Nothing been said about using deodarant/make up or shower gel either so presume must be ok to go in without having to restrict use.

I'm just hoping I can stay calm and relaxed when I get there and that the phone doesn't ring with bad news in the morning.  Am off after today until Monday so will be plenty of rest for me with my feet up and catch up TV.

Hope everyone else is well on this freezing blustery day.


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Jen,

Best of luck.  I'll be thinking of you.  Yes it does seem to be mixed opinions on the bladder .  I was advised to have a full bladder but I wasn't bursting.  I made the mistake of drinking about 2 litres of diluting juice rather than water.  I had to stop the car on the way home after transfer and was violently sick, weird!  Maybe it was a sign of things to come 

Try not to worry too much about the thaw I'm sure you will be fine.  I know that's easier said than done.  My clinic don't even ring you in the morning they just expect you to go in.  I must admit I was a bit nervous when asked to go through for the et as I hadn't even been told anything about the thaw at this point.  

Keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Jane x


----------



## mrsknight

Jen ..... good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. i was told to have an emoty bladder for my transfers i think its depended on where your womb lies or something, but i was relived as it would have made it uncomfortable, the transfer is over very quickly and for me it was painless, You will be fine. I am very excited for you!! 

re: thedreaded call in the morning, its really not that common for them to call to say none have survived, Iknow what you mean though I was worried sick but the chances are they will all be fine, how many are you having thawed? how many are you putting back? 

i have had a nitemare since last week had a small bleed last wednesday and severe pains (which I still have) went straight to early preg unit who told me the doctor on call couldnt scan!!!!! I went mad, I left there in floods of tears believing I had lost the baby, we went and paid for a private scan that evening, baby was fine great heartbeat but they did see some dark areas which indicated blood clots.

Am now a high risk pregnancy and had to see my consultant again today for another scan, two of the clots have gone one remains, she didnt seem worried at all, baby was good and  even did a complete sumarsault for us, it was so funny. she has put me baby asprin to help with the clots, so again a huge worry for me, but have to hold onto the fact that the baby is well at the moment. 

Relax tonight, and look forward to tomorrow. let us know how you get on. x x


----------



## Jen2012

MrsKnight - how terribly worrying and exciting all at the same yime with having teh scan and being able to see baby but the circumstances it was under being terrible.  What is the point of having a doctor on call at a pregnancy unit that can't scan - pointless, not sure I would have been in tears would probably have swung for someone.

Have they said if the clots are "normal"?  What does it mean if you are high risk - will they monitor you more closely?  So scary and stressful

We have 2 frosties and are having both thawed and transferred.  We were given the choice so decided to do both.  We are not doing anymore IVF after this.  So we had teh fresh cycle last year and the frozen one now, we can have another fresh cycle but we have decided that we won't go through that.  So last chance saloon for us tomorrow which is why I think as today is ticking by I am getting more nervous.  

Thanks Janey - what week are you on now? any symptoms


----------



## mrsknight

Hey Jen ....... High risk means yes I have more appointments so they monitor more closely I will see the consultant more often than a low risk pregnancy.

Oh I nearly did swing at him my language was terrible I called him every name under the sun as he was so rude and arrogant , he said to me "scanning you really wouldn't make any difference to my assessment" I nearly killed him I said well actually it would tell me if my baby has a fxxxxxg heartbeat so would make a difference to me! The doctor we saw today was much nicer.  It's not that the clots are normal there not and you don't want to see them on the scan, some clots can get bigger and cause a mc or some can just simply sort themselves out.  Yes very worrying but then that's IVF for you, the worry never stops. 

I read before you wasn't trying again, it's such an individual choice isn't its such a tough road and I can completely understand why you would feel this way. I hope everything turns out well for you I really do, I am sure your frostys will be fine, I had two put back as well.  Just take it easy after. X x x


----------



## Jen2012

Afternoon everyone. Am home after transfer and have 2 really really good (embryologists words) embies on board. They were very happy with them and all looked good. ET was ok, bit uncomfortable to start with and took about 15 minutes or so. Now for the wait, test date 2nd April.

Hope you are all good. I'm going to have some test now and let DP look after me for a change


----------



## Ozzycat

Amazing news Jen
Got everything crossed for you.  Now lie back and let hubby tend to your every request
Xxxx


----------



## clara42

Jen that's brilliant news!! Take it easy and have a lovely evening. 


Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi there

Clara goodluck for that scan tomorrow.

Jen so pleased your fab embies are finally back where they belong , been thinking about you all day and I hope they're snuggling in for you.  

Jane sorry to hear your suffering headaches. I had a few headaches with the suprecur injection and found a heated wheaty bag on my head helped when I got in after work, best of luck for the scan on Thursday xxx

Mrs Knight- how stressful. I find epu system quite stressful when all you want is a scan and some reassurance quickly but glad all was okay and finger crossed you have an uneventful pregnancy from now on. 

Thanks for the kind words guys and virtual hugs. Been such an emotional week but went back to work on Wednesday, thinking of trying ivf again in July time but i'm a bit wary of ohss again.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mrsknight

Pumkin .... thankyou for your kind words, I hope your are ok, x x x x


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,

So sorry for Pumpkin, hope you are feeling a little bit better. There is nothing more to say, just a   to send.

To Ozzy - welcome to the club. I haven't told my family either as I don't want them to start asking question when they are less needed but this means being quite lonely in this horrible 2ww. And yes, I was told FET was less stressful than IVF but for me has been quite challenging (dropping lining first and transfer issues later) so I personally don't know how I have managed not to go nuts yet!!

So sorry for MrsKnight - there are some useless people in NHS that are just there to drive us more insane than what we have already became with this all IVF issues!

Finally Jen, take it easy and take supercare of your little embryos 

To all others, lots of  vibes
Xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hiya ladies haven't been on here for a while but wondering if anyone can help me? 
I can request fet on my next af which is due next week. Do you have to have bloods and scan on day 2-5, like you do with a fresh cycle? Im thinking it you do it will fall at Easter and they will refuse. Thanks xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hi tinkerbell, im doing a medicated FET and on day 2-6 I had a scan only to check the linning was thin and then on day 21 I started down regulating on buseralin. 
Ive had a few issues and the buseralin has developed cysts which ive had to have drained but hopefully tomorrow ill be given the all clear to start building the linning using patches.
Hope that helps and fingers crossed xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Yes it does help thank you, looks like I'm out this month af is due Thursday and usually on time so that would mean having scan over Easter  xx


----------



## clara42

Hi all..

*Pumpkin*, not sure if you're still around, hope you're ok xxx
*Jen* - how you doing on your 2 ww? Xx
*Jane* - how you feeling, hope those headaches have eased xx
Everyone else who I've missed I hope you're all ok xx

Afm - had the scan Friday, lining had thickened up too much already, 13mm after only 7 days on the progynova and possibility of it being cancelled if it didn't slow down. Scan on Monday again but thank goodness it hadn't grown anymore so ET is scheduled for Tues. x


----------



## Jen2012

Hello everyone.

Seems to have gone a bit quiet on here.  I hope everyone is ok and still reading.

Clara - great that you get a date for ET.  My lining was at 14 on the Monday before ET and they said that was still fine so had no more delays.  How are you feeling?  Are you having 1 or 2 transferred?

Hi Tinkerbell - not sure what protocol you will be on but I didn't have any scans at the beginning.  I notified the clinic when I would start and then had a scan 2-3 weeks later.  I started Dring on day 2 of my cycle.  Ended up taking me over 5 weeks to get low enough.  Hope this helps.

AFM - I am doing really well.  I have a sore back and trouble sleeping but had this before transfer other than that no symptons at all, no spotting, no sore boobs, nothing really.  Is this normal?  I am expecting spotting but not sure when this may happen - anyone know?  I am day 6 today past a 5 day transfer.


----------



## chazzy333444

Jen2012 -  I have got my transfer either Friday or Saturday...... how long was you in for? on the day of transfer do they give you any drugs etc or is it just the same as a smear? then do you just go home straight after? sorry for all my questions xx


----------



## Jen2012

They asked us to come in with a half full bladder which is not an easy task to do and in fact 5 minutes before my appointment I had to go the loo, so did and just drank another bottle of water when I got in the cubicle.  The doctor didn't seem to have an issue with this, he just asked if I wanted to go to the toilet and I did but wasn't busting.

It doesn't take long at all if they are running on time, I think they were a little late, we were called in at 11.45 and in the transfer room at just after 12 and transfer complete at 12.20 and we walked out the department about 12.40.  When we had the fresh cycle I was 6 minutes from walking in the reception to leaving the building as we were running late.  

Ladies this may be TMI but will post it anyway.

No drugs at all given, you lay down and it starts the same as a smear, I then had to have the internal gel/cream scrapped so swabs were used.  I didn't like the sensation of this but I was a bit panicky to start with anyway.  It's not painful just sore.  The doctor then said he was ready and the embyologist came in with what looks like a long catheter tube which the doctor then inserts, does his thing and then hands back to the embryologist who then checked that it was emtpy, if not the doctor retries, if empty then you are done.  We had a form to sign there and then and was then shown where the toilet was and then dressed and left straight away.  I think you can lay down if you wish but the other ladies there were in for EC so were resting but we just dressed and left.

There is no pain involved but is uncomfortable to begin with and hard to relax.

I decided to go home after and rested up a bit for a couple of days and back to normal Monday morning (transfer was Thursday).  You can carry on as normal.  Not sure why but I thought I would feel differently body wise but I didn't.  I was a bit emotional though and cried and laughed at the same time a bit before we left.

Hope this helps - happy to answer any questions you have either here or message if you want.  Better to be prepared than know nothing.  I found the nurse at the clinic didn't explain anything to me neither did the doctor, he just said that I had been through a transfer before therefore should have known what was going to happen - not helpful to me as I was so ill the first time around I didn't know much about it.


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Everyone,  

Sorry not been on for a while.  Been on a course and studying for an exam which was today so I can relax now.  

Jen - glad to hear the ET went well and you are now in the dreaded 2ww.  I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever.  Everyone is different and the progesterone tends to give some people pregnancy symptoms anyway so I wouldn't worry too much.  I had a 6 day blast transferred and had implantation pinching that afternoon and very light spotting that evening.  I mean very light as in blink and you would have missed it.  Do you think you will test early?  

Clara - glad your ET is scheduled .  Not sure what my lining was before transfer but a week before it was 9.4mm.  Hope it goes well 

Chazzy - hope the ET goes well.  I found it painless and very quick for my FET transfer.  The fresh transfer took a wee bit longer as I was told my bladder wasn't full enough.  It seems to vary between doctors.  Some look for a full bladder others don't.  I wouldn't worry.  Has your doctor not done a mock transfer?  

Pumpkin - how are you?  Hope you are okay.  

Afm - scan is tomorrow but feeling a bit negative right now as I have experienced bleeding.  Started Sunday night and was brown but only when I wiped.  It was red yesterday but light.  Now back to brown.  I'm thinking the worst and the progesterone is stopping a full blown bleed.  I didn't have any pains at all but my stomach is kind of sore today.  There is nothing I can do about it so will just have to wait until tomorrow :-(

Jane x


----------



## Jen2012

I had a 5 day blat and a 6 day transferred. Have had a sore tummy since transfer but nothing really noticeable.  I can be honest on here so will admit that I have already tested, twice. I know in my head and my heart that its too early so haven't been phased that its negative. OTD isn't until Tuesday but I knew I would start testing early.

Your scan seems to have come round quick although I bet it seems ages to you. From what I have read on here having brown or light pinkish blood is ok and that if its red and loads and painful then to worry. Is it a heartbeat scan tomorrow or just to see how many sacs are there? Will you have a blood test as well? I hope all is good news for you


----------



## hope82

Janeymac - congratulations on your BFP and I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. If the blood is brown it is old blood so I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Let us know how you get on  

Luv Amy xxx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Jen - I was exactly the same with testing.  I have no patience so started at 5dp6dt!  I am one of these people that just like to know.  I don't do waiting or surprises .  Are you using a first response?  

Yes it is a heartbeat scan tomorrow.  I should be 7weeks +5 days so they should be able to detect a heartbeat.  I'm so nervous though as no matter how much I read about bleeding its just not normal.  Especially as it has been red but light.  

Hi Amy - yes I will certainly let you know how I get on.  How are you feeling with the injections?  You should find FET a bit easier on the body.  

Jane x


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi All,

My scan went very well today.  One strong heartbeat .  I nearly died when the doctor asked how many had been transferred as she thought she could see a second sac!  She called the senior doctor in but she confirmed it was only a singleton.  So the bleeding can be a number of things but it is still worrying none the less.  It seems to have stopped for now so I'm hoping it won't come back.  So so happy .  Midwife appointment booked for 9th April.  

Jane x


----------



## Miracle for 2013

Hi all,

Apologies I have not been on here for a while.  I just wanted to leave a comment for Mrs Knight as we are both around the same stage and have both had bleeds.

I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with it.  I had my 12 week scan a few weeks ago and thankfully after two bleeds, one with clots, the remaining baby is still looking strong.  He/she was very active which reassured us.  I totally agree that the worry is never over, I am also under a consultant too.

To all those going through FET at the moment I wish you the best of luck.  Us IVF ladies go through so much and even in pregnancy it is not straight forward.  Good luck and lots of baby dust to you all


----------



## mrsknight

Hi miracle ...... That's strange I was thinking about you, I remember reading ur posts when. Hadn't started bleeding thinking you poor thing, then I had a bleed, it wasn't heavy and was brown rather than red but still enough to make me panic, I had a 13 weeks scan last week and they couldn't get the nucal measurement due to baby not playing ball but like you was very active and she said she couldt see any clots so assumed it had been absorbed, did the consultant tell you to take baby aspirin? They told me to but undecided not do when looked it up it didn't seem safe to me, 

Even though I am high risk my care hasn't been great to be honest and thinking of moving hospitals. 

How r u now? I only had one episode of bleeding but knicker watching constantly its horrible and can't really start to enjoy the pregnancy yet as I am worried.  They didn't get the measurement so have to have blood tests at 16 weeks to check for downs so again another worry. 

X x x


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies. Have stayed away a few days and tried to be positive but I think it's all over for us. I've had no bleeding or spotting and only had a back ache and a few twinges since transfer but all tests coming up negative. OTD is tomorrow but been testing since Thursday and nothing at all showing. I'm 11dp5dt today and surely if I was pregnant it would show up by now. 

Looks like its just not meant to be for us as this was the last time we were going to try.

Thank you all for the support you have given me, I don't think I would have got this far without you all.

I wish you all the luck for the for future and hope all your dreams come true.

Xxx


----------



## mrsknight

Hi Jen...... Oh I am so sorry but still test tomorrow, what tests are you using? I hope that tomorrow brings you a miracle, after all you have been through! 

I will be thinking of you x x x x x x xx


----------



## JaneyMac

Hi Jen,

I thought you had been very quiet and I hoped it was not bad news.  I'm really sorry to hear that but its not over yet.  I don't want to give you false hope but the first time I got a BFP on official test day only.  I had been testing every day up until then.  I really hope you get a miracle Jen.  

Jane x


----------



## Jen2012

I was hoping for a miracle too but am pretty sure it hasn't worked. Have been so positive the last couple of weeks it had to end sometime I guess. I thought with no bleeding we had got pregnant but I guess it doesn't mean much if you bleed or not, everyone is different. I have been using all sorts of tests but tidal was the clear blue one and I know for sure that if there was any hcg it would have shown up. We will still test tomorrow and have decided that we will also test on Thursday as a just in case one a that will be 2 full weeks. I'm sure the clinic will advise to stop all medication tomorrow but we are going to give it another 2 days anyway, figured it can't hurt.

I think I'm at the disbelief stage right now as I really thought it had worked and we had made plans for it, silly really as we should have waited but we were so sure it would happen for us. The doctors all seemed really happy and positive at transfer I thought there was a bigge chance of it working.

I will post tomorrow and confirm anyway.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## pumpkin7

Hi everyone, 

Jen sorry to hear you haven't had a positive yet but I would always hold out for 2 weeks as thats when my clinic always states is the offical test day and if you haven't bled... 

Jane so pleased to hear your scan went well, always lovely to hear success stories. Hope those pesky bleeds have stopped so you begin to relax. Have you got sickness now? 

Afm been doing okay gone to Whitby for a few days as wanted to take our minds off what would have been our scan day tomorrow. Just trying again naturally for a while and will see what happens. Thanks for all your support its been lovely being able to chat with you guys. 

Xx


----------



## Jen2012

Still negative for me.  Have let the clinic know and asked about a blood test just in case as am a bit reluctant to believe it is all over but they said they only do blood tests if the HPT is positive and there is bleeding but that I can wait and test again in 2 days if I wish so am going to do that, had already decided that is what I will do anyway but I know in my heart that the test won't change.


----------



## mrsknight

Jen...... I am so sorry huny I know no words wil offer much comfort now this journey is so unfair at times, you were not silly for being so positive I would have been exactly the same and I was my first cycle, your obviously going to think its worked when you don't bleed I would have thought the same. I made plans just like you, it's natural, I was really hoping it had worked for you, especially with how long it took you to even get to transfer. 

Do whatever it is you need to do Hun if you want to take meds for to more days and test again then do it, you need to deal with this however you feel is best.

Lots of love and hugs x x


----------



## clara42

Hi *Jen*, I'm so sorry it didn't work especially after the long journey you went through, it's heartbreaking  take care of yourself xxxxx


----------

